# كم يوما وكم ليلة بقى السيد يسوع المسيح في القبر



## NEW_MAN (7 أبريل 2006)

*كم يوما وكم ليلة بقى السيد يسوع المسيح في ا&#1*

*كم يوما وكم ليلة بقى السيد يسوع المسيح في القبر ؟؟؟؟* ​

الشبهة : 

يوجد تناقض بين قول المسيح في متى 12: 4 إنه يمكث في القبر ثلاثة أيام وثلاث ليالٍ، وبين الحساب المعمول بين موته وقيامته على أساس الاعتقاد أنه صُلب بعد ظهر يوم الجمعة وأُقيم صباح الأحد, فإذا حسبنا مدة بقاء جسد المسيح في القبر على هذا الأساس، نحكم بوجوده في القبر ساعات قليلة من ظهر الجمعة، ثم السبت التالي بليلته، ثم جزءاً من يوم الأحد وهو الكائن بين غروب الشمس يوم السبت وبدء يوم القيامة, وعلى هذا يكون جسد المسيح قد بقي في القبر جزءاً من يوم الجمعة، وكل يوم السبت، وجزءاً من يوم الأحد ,
لماذا جانب الصواب ما كتب في كتابكم عن الثلاث أيام والثلاث ليل؟؟؟ 
وسوف اوضح السؤال اكثر فاقول ان البعض يري ان: 
المسيح لم يقض في القبر 72 ساعة = 3ايام +3 ليال حسب ما ورد في النبوة 
وبذلك يوجد تناقض بين النبوة وبين التحقيق (يوجد خطأ) وهذا الخطأ ينفي مصداقية الكتاب المقدس. 


الإجابة: 

للاجابة عن سؤالك باحدي إجابتين او بتعبير اسلامي (فيها قولان) 


الإجابة الأولي: (من كتاب الرد على شبهات وهمية للقس منيس عبد النور)

: نلفت النظر لثلاث حقائق: 
1- كان اليهود كسائر الشرقيين يعتبرون بدء اليوم من غروب الشمس, أي ان اليوم اليهودي من غروب الشمس الى غروب شمس يوم التالي .
2- كانت عادتهم أن يطلقوا الكل على الجزء، فيُطلق اليوم على جزئه, 
3- معنى اليوم عندهم هو المساء والصباح، أو الليل والنهار, فمقدار الزمان المعبَّر عنه هنا بثلاثة أيام وثلاث ليال (الذي كان في الحقيقة يوماً كاملاً، وجزءاً من يومين آخرين، وليلتين كاملتين) سُمِّي في (أستير 4: 16 ) بثلاثة أيام وثلاث ليالٍ, لا تأكلوا ولا تشربوا ثلاثة أيام ليلاً ونهاراً ثم ورد في 5: 1 وفي اليوم الثالث وقفت أستير في دار بيت الملك الداخلية وحصل الفرج في هذا اليوم, ومع ذلك فقيل عن هذه المدة ثلاثة أيام, 

وورد في (1صموئيل 30: 2 ) لأنه لم يأكل خبزاً ولا شرب ماء في ثلاثة أيام وثلاث ليال , والحقيقة هي أن المدة لم تكن ثلاثة أيام بل أقل من ذلك، فإنه في اليوم الثالث أكل, وكذلك ورد في (2أخبار 10: 5 ) ارجعوا إليّ بعد ثلاثة أيام ثم أورد في آية 12 فجاء الشعب إلى يربعام في اليوم الثالث فلم تمض ثلاثة أيام كاملة بل مضى جزء منها، وفهم السامعون قصده, وورد في تكوين 42: 17 و18 إطلاق ثلاثة أيام على جزءٍ صغيرٍ منها، لأن يوسف كلّم إخوته في أواخر اليوم الأول، واعتُبر يوماً كاملاً، ثم مضى يوم واحد وكلمهم في اليوم الذي بعده، فاعتبروا ذلك ثلاثة أيام, وإذا توفي إنسان قبل غروب الشمس بنصف ساعة حُسب له هذا اليوم كاملاً، مع أنه يكون قد مضى النهار بتمامه ولم يبق منه سوى نصف ساعة فقط,
(تعليق ) 
هذا هو الاحتمال الاول لاجابة السؤال ، وهو المنتشر والاكثر ذيوعا 
ولكن هذا الحل يفسر بقاء المسيح في القبر ثلاثة أيام أو ان المسيح قام في اليوم الثالث 
ولا يعطي تفسيرا عن الآية التي قالها المسيح :
" لانه كما كان يونان في بطن الحوت ثلاثة ايام وثلاث ليال هكذا يكون ابن الانسان في قلب الارض ثلاثة ايام وثلاث ليال" (متى 12 : 40)

<<<<<<<<<<< يتبع​


----------



## NEW_MAN (7 أبريل 2006)

الإجابة الثانية: 

يجب قبل الاجابة ان ندرس بعض النقاط الهامة 
توقيتات اليهود في الماضي (ومستمرة في الحاضر) 

1- بالنسبة لبدايات ونهايات الايام تحسب كالاتي: 
اليهود يحسبون تواريخهم بالتقويم القمري ، ويبدأ اليوم لديهم من غروب الشمس . 
اي ان يوم السبت يبدأ من غروب الجمعة وينتهي بغروب السبت حيث يسمي بداية الاحد وهكذا 
2- بالنسبة لساعات النهار وترقيمها: 
يحسبون ساعات النهار وهي ساعات العمل بتوقيت يختلف عن توقيتاتنا 
فالساعة الثالثة من النهار عندهم تعادل التاسعة صباحا عندنا 
والتاسعة مثلا عندهم تعادل الثالثة مساءاً بتوقيتنا الحالي 
(وللتسهيل يوجد 6 ساعات فرق عن نظامنا الحالي) 
3- السبت عند اليهود 
السبت لدي اليهود ليس فقط Saturday 
بل هو يوم اسبوعي وايام الاعياد الدينية ولا يسمح لهم بالعمل خلالها 
ويسمي Sabath 
لذلك لا يجب ان نخلط بين يوم السبت في لغتنا وبين السبت اليهودي = Sabath 
فهو مختلف عن Saturday 
والاعياد التي هي Sabath 
يمكن ان تكون في اي يوم من الاسبوع 
يجب مراعاة النقاط السابقة قبل الانتقال للجزء التالي

اسم اليوم الذي مات فيه المسيح :

يحدد انجيل يوحنا ذلك اليوم بقوله: 
{ ثم اذ كان استعداد فلكي لا تبقى الاجساد على الصليب في السبت 
لان يوم ذلك السبت كان عظيما 
سال اليهود بيلاطس ان تكسر سيقانهم و يرفعوا (يوحنا 19 : 31)} 
ولنلاحظ هنا كلمة ان ذلك السبت كان (((عظيما))) اي انه ليس سبتا مثل اي سبت عادي 
بل هو سبت عظيم = من سبوت الاعياد وليس يوم Saturday 
المسيح حسب هذا التفسير صلب في هذا السبت Sabath 
ويوجد طرق محددة لتحديد تواريخ الاعياد لدي اليهود 
وبالبحث في تلك التواريخ وجد ان العيد في ذلك العام كان يوم الخميس(= السبت العظيم) 
وبالتالي فالمسيح صلب الاربعاء وليس الجمعة كما هو شائع 
ووضع في القبر مع غروب شمس الاربعاء(= نهاية الاربعاء وبداية الخميس بتوقيت اليهود) 
وبقي السبت (Saturday) وظهر مع بداية الاحد للمؤمنين به 
فتكون المدة من نهاية الاربعاء الي نهاية السبت هي (72) ساعة 
اي 3 ايام و3 ليال تماما كالنبوة 
كل ما حدث اننا هنا راعينا في هذا التفسير 
معني كلمة (((سبت عظيم))) وبالانجليزية (Sabath) ))
ولم نتعامل معها انها السبت الاسبوعي = Saturday 
واستخدمنا نتائج الحسابات التي تحدد لنا اسم اليوم الذي جاء فيه ال ((Sabath)) تلك السنة


تعريف ماهو "السبت = Sabath " حسب الفكر اليهود 

كان اليهود يطلقون يوم السبت (( Sabath)) على ثلاثة حالات :
1- كيوم من ايام الاسابيع ( وهو الذي يسبقه جمعه ويليه أحد)
2- كيوم عيد متميز يحدده يوم الشهر ولا يشترط فيه ان يكون سبتا كالمعتاد ، ولكن يطلق عليه سبتا لانها تعني ايضا عيدا في العرف اليهودي 
3- يطلق على السنة السابعة سبتا ، وكل سبعة سنين تعتبر سبعة سبوت سنين ( وهو العيد الذهبي في السنة الخمسين )

اولا : هذا يوم لا يشترط ان يأتي سبتا يسبقه جمعه ويلين أحد ولكنه يسمى سبتا 
( بالمناسبة هذا هو اليوم الذي يعيده المسلمون باسم عاشوراء تقليدا لليهود )

"29 ويكون لكم فريضة دهرية انكم في الشهر السابع في عاشر الشهر تذللون نفوسكم وكل عمل لا تعملون الوطني والغريب النازل في وسطكم.
30 لانه في هذا اليوم يكفّر عنكم لتطهيركم.من جميع خطاياكم امام الرب تطهرون.
31 سبت عطلة هو لكم وتذلّلون نفوسكم فريضة دهرية."
(لاويين 16 : 29- 31) ( راجع ايضا لاويين 23 : 27 - 32)

ثانيا : السنة السابعة من سنين زراعة الارض يطلق عليها سبت
"3 ست سنين تزرع حقلك وست سنين تقضب كرمك وتجمع غلتهما.
4 واما السنة السابعة ففيها يكون للارض سبت عطلة سبتا للرب .لا تزرع حقلك ولا تقضب كرمك."
(لاويين 25 : 3 - 4)

"وتعدّ لك سبعة سبوت سنين .سبع سنين سبع مرات .فتكون لك ايام السبعة السبوت السنوية تسعا واربعين سنة."
(لاويين 25 : 8)

-----------------------
هنا حصل لدى بعض المعترضين والمشككين خلطا 

فيعتقدون انه بما ان المسيحيين يحتفلون بيوم الجمعة كيوم صلب المسيح فانه يكون هو اليوم الذي صلب فيه المسيح حسب التاريخ والحقيقة ان الاحتفال شيء ويوم الصلب الفعلي شيء آخر فيوم صلب المسيح كان يليه يوم سبتا عظيما ( وهو يوافق عيد الفصح اليهودي ) والذي يوافق الاربعاء حسب حساباتنا المستقاة من التاريخ والكتاب المقدس .

والخلط يحصل أيضا ، لان قيامة المسيح كانت يوم فجر الاحد الذي
يلي يوم السبت الاسبوعي ( Saturday) الذي يأتي بعد يوم الجمعة 
اما عن نصوص تعظيم يوم السبت ، فهي تنطبق علي السبت الاسبوعي العادي والسبت المميز اليهود ( Sabath) كيوم او كعيد او كسنة .

كيف سارت الاحداث التاريخية لصلب المسيح وقيامته حسب الكتاب المقدس 

جاء في (سفر اللاويين 23 : 5 - 8 ) ما يلي
" 5 في الشهر الاول في الرابع عشر من الشهر بين العشاءين فصح للرب.
6 وفي اليوم الخامس عشر من هذا الشهر عيد الفطير للرب.سبعة ايام تأكلون فطيرا.
7 في اليوم الاول يكون لكم محفل مقدس.عملا ما من الشغل لا تعملوا.
8 وسبعة ايام تقربون وقودا للرب.في اليوم السابع يكون محفل مقدس.عملا ما من الشغل لا تعملوا "

اتفقنا ان اليوم اليهودي يبدأ بغروب الشمس ، ( لاحظ ان اليوم التالي له يبدأ بغروب الشمس مرة اخرى وليس بشروق الشمس كما يحسبها البعض فيقع في خطأ حسابي مرة اخرى )

لاحداث حصلت كالآتي :

غربت الشمس لتعلن بداية اليوم الرابع عشر ( حسب التقويم اليهودي ) ولذلك فلا بد ان يستمر اليوم الرابع عشر الى غروب الشمس في اليوم الذي يليه .

بدأ اليوم اليهودي ( مساء ) بتناول عشاء الفصح فأكل السيد المسيح الفصح مع تلاميذه بين العشائين كما سبق ذكره في ( سفر اللاوين 23 : 5) راجع ( متى 26 : 17) و ( مرقس 14 : 12) و ( لوقا 22 : 7 – 8)و ( يوحنا 13) ، وبعد العشاء خرج المسيح الى البستان للصلاة حيث تم القبض عليه ، ومحاكمته امام السنهدريم ، ثم في الصباح (لازال اليوم اليهودي الرابع عشر مستمرا) تمت محاكمته امام هيرودس وبيلاطس وتم الحكم عليه بالصلب ، وصلب بالفعل وعند غروب الشمس لتعلن انتهاء اليوم الرابع عشر و الاستعداد لاستقبال اليوم الخامس عشر في الشهر اليهودي ، تم انزال المسيح من على الصليب استعداد ( للسبت العظيم ) ، ( راجع اللاويين 23 : 7) .

************

تأكيدا على هذ الفهم ، خروف الفصح كان يجب ان يحفظ 4 ايام للفحص من العاشر الى الرابع عشر :
" 1 وكلم الرب موسى وهرون في ارض مصر قائلا . 2 هذا الشهر يكون لكم راس الشهور . هو لكم اول شهور السنة . 3 كلّما كل جماعة اسرائيل قائلين في العاشر من هذا الشهر يأخذون لهم كل واحد شاة بحسب بيوت الآباء شاة للبيت . 4 وان كان البيت صغيرا عن ان يكون كفوا لشاة يأخذ هو وجاره القريب من بيته بحسب عدد النفوس . كل واحد على حسب اكله تحسبون للشاة . 5 تكون لكم شاة صحيحة ذكرا ابن سنة . تأخذونه من الخرفان او من المواعز . 6 ويكون عندكم تحت الحفظ الى اليوم الرابع عشر من هذا الشهر . ثم يذبحه كل جمهور جماعة اسرائيل في العشية . 
خروج 12 : 1- 6 
من المعروف ان الرب يسوع المسيح دخل اورشليم في يوم الاحد ( المعروف بأحد الزعف ) ودخل الى الهيكل من باب الضأن الذي يدخل منه خروف الفصح ( يوحنا 2 : 5 ) 
اذا اربعة ايام تحت الفحص منهذ اليو ينتهي بنا الى يوم الاربعاء
نفس يوم ذبح الفصح تم صلب الرب يسوع المسيح ( فصحنا)( 1  كورنثوس 5 : 7 ) 
  راجع اشعياء 53 
راجع سفر الرؤيا 5 : 6  و 5: 12 

*************


بهذا يكون المسيح مات يوم الاربعاء ودفن ليبقى في القبر 
ليلة الاربعاء الخميس + يوم الخميس كاملا 
ليلة الخميس الجمعة + يوم الجمعة كاملا 
ليلة الجمعة السبت + يوم السبت كاملا 
وقام في فجر يوم الاحد 
اذا بقي يسوع في القبر ثلاثة ايام وثلاثة ليال ليقوم في فجر يوم الاحد 


---- انتهى


----------



## الأدهم 1 (7 أبريل 2006)

*كيف سمحت الإدارة بتمرير هذا الموضوع ؟ دي أكبر إهانة لجميع رجال الدين المسيحي*​ 
*على فكرة مضحك جداً هذا الموضوع*​ 
*طيب : وما رأي اصدقائك في هذا الموضوع*​ 
*مش شايف حد ذكر كلمة وأيدك في هذا الكلام اللولبي*​ 
*السبت مش السبت ... حلوه دي*​ 
*طيب : ممكن حضرتك تطرح علينا موقع مسيحي يذكر هذا الكلام *​ 
*عموماً أنت خليت زميلك عبد المسيح جاهل مش فاهم حاجة خالص لإنه تحدث عن الخميس والجمعة والسبت والأحد*​ 
*لكن حضرتك حرفت الكتاب المقدس وخليتها خل*​ 
*نشوف كلامك العجيب*​ 

بهذا يكون المسيح مات يوم الاربعاء ودفن ليبقى في القبر 


ليلة الاربعاء الخميس + يوم الخميس كاملا 
ليلة الخميس الجمعة + يوم الجمعة كاملا 
ليلة الجمعة السبت + يوم السبت كاملا​

وقام في فجر يوم الاحد ​

اذا بقي يسوع في القبر ثلاثة ايام وثلاثة ليال ليقوم في فجر يوم الاحد​


ولكنك لم تحسب ليلة السبت والأحد أي من غروب شمس السبت إلى شروق شمس الأحد وكذا جزء من يوم الأحد لأنك قلت أنه قام فجر الأحد وفجر الأحد جزء من يوم الأحد ، والجزء من اليوم يعتبر يوم كما ذكرت حضرتك
هههههههههههههههههههههههه​ 
إذن يسوع بقى أربعة ليالي وأربعة أيام ​ 
ولو عدل المستر بيو مان كلامه في جزء اليوم يوم وتنازل عن هذه النقطة إذن :​ 
فاذن : يسوع بقى في القبر أربعة ليالي وثلاثة أيام ​ 
إيه رأيك يابطل​ 
ده كلامك انت ومش كلامي انا​ 
راجع نفسك وامسح الموضوع ده لأنه فضيحة وتفادى مداخلاتي القادمة أفضل لك​ 
عموماً أنا نقلت كلامك ده لمنتدى اسلامي للفكاهة فقط​


----------



## My Rock (7 أبريل 2006)

الأدهم 1 قال:
			
		

> ​
> *السبت مش السبت ... حلوه دي*​




راجع مداحلت الاخ نيو مان بتعريف معنى السبت, فالله اعطاك نعمة البصر, فاستخدمها بما يرضيه​ 


*



نشوف كلامك العجيب

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​*



بهذا يكون المسيح مات يوم الاربعاء ودفن ليبقى في القبر 


ليلة الاربعاء الخميس + يوم الخميس كاملا 
ليلة الخميس الجمعة + يوم الجمعة كاملا 
ليلة الجمعة السبت + يوم السبت كاملا​​​

وقام في فجر يوم الاحد ​

اذا بقي يسوع في القبر ثلاثة ايام وثلاثة ليال ليقوم في فجر يوم الاحد ​​


ولكنك لم تحسب ليلة السبت والأحد أي من غروب شمس السبت إلى شروق شمس الأحد وكذا جزء من يوم الأحد لأنك قلت أنه قام فجر الأحد وفجر الأحد جزء من يوم الأحد ، والجزء من اليوم يعتبر يوم كما ذكرت حضرتك 
هههههههههههههههههههههههه​​

أنقر للتوسيع...



​فاتك ان تقرأ اول ما في الموضوع

1- بالنسبة لبدايات ونهايات الايام تحسب كالاتي: 
اليهود يحسبون تواريخهم بالتقويم القمري ، ويبدأ اليوم لديهم من غروب الشمس . 
اي ان يوم السبت يبدأ من غروب الجمعة وينتهي بغروب السبت حيث يسمي بداية الاحد وهكذا​​*




> إذن اليسوع بقى أربعة ليالي وأربعة أيام


​


> ولو عدل المستر بيو مان كلامه في جزء اليوم يوم وتنازل عن هذه النقطة إذن :​
> فاذن : اليسوع بقى في القبر أربعة ليالي وثلاثة أيام ​



​اذا اعدت كلمة اليسوع مرة ثانية ستحذف مداخلتك بالكامل و لو تكررت ستعرض عضويتك للتوقيف كن مهذب و محترم​​ 
​


----------



## raed (7 أبريل 2006)

يا عزيزي نيومان

الموضوع الذي طرحته يهدم عقيدتك نهائيا ، لذلك اضم صوتي لصوت اخي الادهم وانصحك ايضا بحذفه كاملا ، ولا تعود في الخوض به مجددا وبهذه الطريقة .

هل عمرك اخذت نصيحة من المسلمين مثلنا الان لصالحك؟

نريد مصلحتك وندعو لك بالهداية مع العلم ان طرحك هذا تم نقله لمنتدى اسلامي آخر.

تحياتي


----------



## الأدهم 1 (8 أبريل 2006)

> اذا اعدت كلمة اليسوع مرة ثانية ستحذف مداخلتك بالكامل و لو تكررت ستعرض عضويتك للتوقيف كن مهذب و محترم


 
متزعلش مني فأنا لم أقصد شيء ، فالألف لام التعريف لا تضر في شيء ... فلفظ الجلاله (الله) يحمل ألف لام التعريف ... فما العيب في هذا .؟
ولكن سأحترم رأيك فقط

عموماً : انت خرجت عن النقطة المهمة وعملت مشكلة دون داعي

انا قلت : 

ولكنك لم تحسب ليلة السبت والأحد أي من غروب شمس السبت إلى شروق شمس الأحد وكذا جزء من يوم الأحد لأنك قلت أنه قام فجر الأحد وفجر الأحد جزء من يوم الأحد ، والجزء من اليوم يعتبر يوم كما ذكرت حضرتك
إذن يسوع بقى أربعة ليالي وأربعة أيام 
ولو عدل المستر بيو مان كلامه في جزء اليوم يوم وتنازل عن هذه النقطة إذن :
فاذن : يسوع بقى في القبر أربعة ليالي وثلاثة أيام 


وحضرتك الزعيم قلت بالحرف الواحد 
-----------------------
فاتك ان تقرأ اول ما في الموضوع
1- بالنسبة لبدايات ونهايات الايام تحسب كالاتي: 
اليهود يحسبون تواريخهم بالتقويم القمري ، ويبدأ اليوم لديهم من غروب الشمس . 
اي ان يوم السبت يبدأ من غروب الجمعة وينتهي بغروب السبت حيث يسمي بداية الاحد وهكذا
----------------------

فممكن حضرتك يازعيم تقول لنا أين هو يوم الأحد في الحسابية اللولبية الخاصة بالعضو نيو مان 

لأنه قال بالحرف الواحد 




> وقام في فجر يوم الاحد




فأين ابتداء حساب لحظة غروب شمس السبت إلى فجر الأحد .؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

أفضل قرار حكيم ممكن تصدره الإدارة هو حذف هذا الموضوع فوراً وقد شاركني الرأي الأخ الكريم raed .

فخدها مني نصيحة .
​
​*إما الحذف او اقبلوا التحدي مني*​


----------



## NEW_MAN (8 أبريل 2006)

الأدهم 1 قال:
			
		

> ولكنك لم تحسب ليلة السبت والأحد أي من غروب شمس السبت إلى شروق شمس الأحد وكذا جزء من يوم الأحد لأنك قلت أنه قام فجر الأحد وفجر الأحد جزء من يوم الأحد ، والجزء من اليوم يعتبر يوم كما ذكرت حضرتك
> إذن يسوع بقى أربعة ليالي وأربعة أيام
> ولو عدل المستر بيو مان كلامه في جزء اليوم يوم وتنازل عن هذه النقطة إذن :
> فاذن : يسوع بقى في القبر أربعة ليالي وثلاثة أيام ​
> ...



الاخ الفاضل الأدهم 

اتمنى ان تستمر في الحوار 
ولكن ارجو ان تعدل من اسلوبك الصبياني 

اي تحدي تتكلم عنه ، هل نحن هنا لنلعب الاستغماية ؟؟؟

عزيزي 

لقد قلت لك ان هناك طريقتان لفهم هذا الكلام 
هناك الطريقة التي يقتنع بها المسيحيون ، حيث ان موضوع الثلاثة أيام وثلاث ليالي لا يسبب لهم اي شك في قيامة الرب ... 
حيث ان اثباتات القيامة اكبر من ان ينكرها المنكرون 
اهمها عدم وجود ( جسد الرب يسوع ) في قبر يزوره الناس كما يفعلون مثلا مع نبي الاسلام 
ورغم حراسة القبر من قبل جنود الهيكل وجنود الرومان ، الا ان الرب قام تحت حراستهم ، فلا يستطيع الان احد ان ينكر القيامة ...

اما عن الحساب الاخير فانت تقول اننا اغفلنا في العد ليلة ( السبت والاحد ) ، 
فارجو ان تقرأ السطور التالية باهتمام ...

لاحظ ان الحساب هو بالطريقة اليهودية لحساب الايام وهي قد تسبب لك لبسا واختلاطا 

فاليوم اليهودي يبدأ بغروب الشمس وليس بشروقه وبالتالي تعال معي احسبها مرة اخرى 

الصلب حدث يوم الاربعاء وقبل غروب الشمس ( بداية اليوم المقدس وهو عيد الفطير لليهود ) كان لابد من انزال الاجساد من على الصليب ، وهذا ما حدث مع الرب يسوع 

اذا نبدأ الحساب 
من غروب شمس الاربعاء الى غروب شمس الخميس ( يوم ) 
وهنا  ليلة 
ومن غروب شمس الخميس الى غروب شمس الجمعة ( يوم ) 
وهنا ليلة 
من غروب شمس الجمعة الى غروب شمس السبت ( يوم ) 
وهنا ليلة 
بعدها قام الرب يسوع ( فجر يوم الأحد ) 


في انتظار ردك الكريم 
مع تحياتي  

​


----------



## My Rock (8 أبريل 2006)

الأدهم 1 قال:
			
		

> متزعلش مني فأنا لم أقصد شيء ، فالألف لام التعريف لا تضر في شيء ... فلفظ الجلاله (الله) يحمل ألف لام التعريف ... فما العيب في هذا .؟
> ولكن سأحترم رأيك فقط​





شكرا لك لقبولك و لتفهمك و اتمنى منك ان تستمر بهذه العقلانية​ 



> عموماً : انت خرجت عن النقطة المهمة وعملت مشكلة دون داعي


 

انا لم اعمل اي مشكلة عزيزي, فلا اعرف عن ماذا تتكلم!!!!

 
 





> فممكن حضرتك يازعيم تقول لنا أين هو يوم الأحد في الحسابية اللولبية الخاصة بالعضو نيو مان


​


> لأنه قال بالحرف الواحد ​





> فأين ابتداء حساب لحظة غروب شمس السبت إلى فجر الأحد .؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!​​



​راجع ر الاخ الحبيب نيو مان

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=41951&postcount=7
​ 

​




> أفضل قرار حكيم ممكن تصدره الإدارة هو حذف هذا الموضوع فوراً وقد شاركني الرأي الأخ الكريم raed .


​


> فخدها مني نصيحة .​
> 
> *إما الحذف او اقبلوا التحدي مني*​​



​انت في مكان محترم, نرجوا منك العقلانية في كلامك, فعذرا يا عزيزي, فكلامك يل على صغر سن و لا يدل على انسان فاهم البتة

فلا اعرف لماذا تطالب بحذف الموضوع, هل لانه ينفي شبهتك من اساسها؟ ام لانك بتحب المسيحيين و تري تستر عليهم؟ لا اعتقد انه الاخير لان ردودك و مشاركاتك تشهد لك بذلك فهو الارجح الاحتمال الاول

طلب الحذف مرفوظ

سلام و نعمة​​​​


----------



## الأدهم 1 (9 أبريل 2006)

> طلب الحذف مرفوظ




*وهذا ما كنت أريد أن أقرئه من مدير المنتدى ... أحسنت قولاً وفعلاً*

*تابع معنا .*

----------------------


> حيث ان موضوع الثلاثة أيام وثلاث ليالي لا يسبب لهم اي شك في قيامة الرب ...
> حيث ان اثباتات القيامة اكبر من ان ينكرها المنكرون




للأسف ياعزيزي

فبولس أوضح بأن قضية الصلب من بدايتها إلى نهايتها هي أصل العقيدة المسيحية وأي  خلل فيها يهدد العقيدة المسيحية بالكامل

وسأثبت للجميع ذلك .





> فاليوم اليهودي يبدأ بغروب الشمس وليس بشروقه


 
*ويقول استاذك منيس عبد النور*




> 1- كان اليهود كسائر الشرقيين يعتبرون بدء اليوم من غروب الشمس, أي ان اليوم اليهودي من غروب الشمس الى غروب شمس يوم التالي .
> 2- كانت عادتهم أن يطلقوا الكل على الجزء، فيُطلق اليوم على جزئه




*إقرأ كويس*

*فيُطلق اليوم على جزئه*
*فيُطلق اليوم على جزئه*
*فيُطلق اليوم على جزئه*

*وحضرتك تقول :*




> بعدها قام الرب يسوع ( فجر يوم الأحد )


 
فجر يوم الأحد
فجر يوم الأحد
فجر يوم الأحد
فجر يوم الأحد
فجر يوم الأحد
فجر يوم الأحد
فجر يوم الأحد

*فأين هو الجزء من يوم الاحد  الذي جاء من بعد غروب شمس السبت ؟*

*فإن أنكرت هذا الجزء ... فهذا يعني أن المصلوب قام من قبره قبل غروب شمس السبت ... وليس هناك ذرة دليل تؤكد ذلك .*

*إذن أين الجزء من يوم الأحد ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ طار؟ بلاش نحسبه علشان خطرك ؟!!!*

*وبالمرة كده : ممكن اجد سبب لهذا الأمر ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*




> كان لابد من انزال الاجساد من على الصليب


 
وأعلم جيداً بأنني لن أطرح عليك فكري أو رأيي بل أفكار علماء المسيحية أجمع ..

في انتظار ردك ​


----------



## NEW_MAN (9 أبريل 2006)

الأدهم 1 قال:
			
		

> *ويقول استاذك منيس عبد النور*​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
الاخ الأدهم 

اسلوبك في الحوار ينم عن عدم نضج ربما راجع الى صغر سنك او ربما الى اسباب اخرى 

عزيزي ، هناك طريقتان للحساب 
فلا تخلط بينهما ...

انت تذكرني بسؤال كنا نختبر به الاطفال 

3 برتقالات + 4 تفاحات = ؟؟؟

أعتقد النتيجة لن تكون 7 تفاحات ، او 7 برتقالات ...

انت تفعل نفس الشيء ...

ارجو ان تناقش كل طريقة على حدة 

طريقة الحساب للقس منيس عبد النور ، يحسب فيها أنه ( يمكن ) حساب  اليوم بجزء منه ( هذه الطريقة غير ملزمة للحساب ) انما هي ( رخصة ) تستعملها او تتركها 

الطريقة الثانية تحسب اليوم كاملا كما ترى ...

فارجو ان تناقش الطريقة الثانية للحساب بما جاء فيها ...

هل لديك تعليق عليها ؟؟؟؟

اعتقد ان اسلوبك للمراوغة يثبت فشلك في مناقشتها ...

مع تحياتي ...


----------



## raed (10 أبريل 2006)

NEW_MAN قال:
			
		

> الاخ الأدهم
> 
> اسلوبك في الحوار ينم عن عدم نضج ربما راجع الى صغر سنك او ربما الى اسباب اخرى
> 
> ...


 

وعجز نيومان من الرد على مداخلة اخي الادهم ، بل ان نيومان وضع مداخلة لا يقبلها طفل صغير في الروضة.

جزاك الله كل خير اخي الادهم ، وسانتظر معك رد نيومان على موضوعه الذي به هدم العقيدة المسيحية من اساسها في قوله ان المسيح بقي اربعة ايام في القبر وليس ثلاثة ، وكتابهم يقول ليلتين وليس ثلاث ليالي.

تناقض واضح بحاجة الى تفسير وتوضيح مقنع.


----------



## NEW_MAN (10 أبريل 2006)

raed قال:
			
		

> جزاك الله كل خير اخي الادهم ، وسانتظر معك رد نيومان على موضوعه الذي به هدم العقيدة المسيحية من اساسها في قوله ان المسيح بقي اربعة ايام في القبر وليس ثلاثة ، وكتابهم يقول ليلتين وليس ثلاث ليالي.
> 
> تناقض واضح بحاجة الى تفسير وتوضيح مقنع.


 

جزاك الله كل الخير يا اخ رائد على مداخلتك 
فهي لم تكشف الا عن معدنك وطريقك تفكيرك ..

اما الحكم على مضمون الحوار والاجابات ، فسوف اتركه للعلي القدير 
وللمتابعين من القراء... 

وتحياتي


----------



## الأدهم 1 (10 أبريل 2006)

أخي في الله "raed" جزاك الله خير الجزاء على المتابعة والمشاركة والتوضيح / المفاجأت كثيرة وأصبحت بلا عدد
السيد نيومان يقول أن حساب استاذه واستاذ المسيحية يمكن الأخذ به او تركه /// رائع
طيب ياسيدي انا /// بلاش كلام منيس عبد النور علشان غلط ... علماً بأنه لو علم بذلك لقال : *قال المعترض الغير مؤمن... أليست هذه هي جملته المشهور بها .... *
*فأعتراضك عليه يعني كفرك . مش مهم *

*أنت قلت بلسانك*


> 1- بالنسبة لبدايات ونهايات الايام تحسب كالاتي:
> اليهود يحسبون تواريخهم بالتقويم القمري ، ويبدأ
> *اليوم لديهم من غروب الشمس* .
> اي ان يوم السبت يبدأ من غروب الجمعة وينتهي بغروب السبت
> حيث *يسمي بداية الاحد* وهكذا




*هذا كلامك أنت وليس كلام أحد وأرجع لمضوعك*

وقلت كذلك



> اتفقنا ان اليوم اليهودي يبدأ بغروب الشمس ، ( لاحظ ان اليوم التالي له يبدأ بغروب الشمس مرة اخرى وليس بشروق الشمس كما يحسبها البعض فيقع في خطأ حسابي مرة اخرى )



إذن حساب يوم الأحد يبدأ بغروب شمس السبت .... 
فأين الحساب الذي يبدأ بعد غروب شمس السبت؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



> وينتهي بغروب السبت حيث *يسمي بداية الاحد* وهكذا


 ​
هذا كلامك وليس كلام منيس عبد النور علشان حضرتك متزعلش
ياحبيبي : خلاص أنت أنتهيت على يد  الأدهم 1
أعلن سفرك للجميع ثم عود باسم أخر علشان الأحراج
الموضوع واضح وضوح الشمس وأرى أن تعدل الموضوع وتخلي الدفن يوم الخميس وبلاش يوم الأربعاء ده
​


----------



## NEW_MAN (11 أبريل 2006)

الأدهم 1 قال:
			
		

> ياحبيبي : خلاص أنت أنتهيت على يد الأدهم 1
> أعلن سفرك للجميع ثم عود باسم أخر علشان الأحراج
> الموضوع واضح وضوح الشمس وأرى أن تعدل الموضوع وتخلي الدفن يوم الخميس وبلاش يوم الأربعاء ده​




الله ينور عليك 
ويفتح على والديك 

طيب ما نت حلو وبتفهم اهه ، امال بيقولوا عليك غير كده ليه ؟؟؟

انا مش ح أخلي الدفن يوم الخميس علشان تظبط الحسبة ...
لان الدفن هو يوم الخميس فعلا ....

لانك لو كنت قرأت انا قلت لك ان اليوم يبدأ بغروب الشمس 

المسيح مات على الصليب يوم الاربعاء ، وانزلوا الجسد قبل الغروب مباشرة 
الدفن حصل بعد الغروب يبقى هذا بداية يوم ايه بحسب التقويم اليهودي ؟؟؟؟

نقول كمان ، والتكرار يعلم الشطار 

راجع المداخلة رقم # 7 

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=41951&postcount=7



> لاحظ ان الحساب هو بالطريقة اليهودية لحساب الايام وهي قد تسبب لك لبسا واختلاطا
> 
> فاليوم اليهودي يبدأ بغروب الشمس وليس بشروقه وبالتالي تعال معي احسبها مرة اخرى
> 
> ...




لن اعلن سفري ولن اعلن تغيير اسمي ...

في انتظار ردك الكريم


----------



## limo2004 (11 أبريل 2006)

السلام على من اتبع الهدى

الاستاذ  / نيومان

يبدوا ان الصواب قد جانبك يا عزيزى ولا اعرف لماذا التصلب والعناد وكأن هدفك هو الانتصار لرأيك الشخصى وليس الانتصار لدينك ايهما اهم فى رأيك ؟؟
انت طرحت فكره مخالفة تماما للمعتقد المسيحى لمئات الملايين من المسيحيين فى شتى بقاع الارض وعلى مدى الفى عام  ثم تأتى انت لتهدم هذا الاعتقاد بمقال فإن تبين ان ما كتبته كان خطأ فلماذا التصلب والعناد  ؟
الاخ الكريم الادهم 1  قد تطوع مشكورا للدفاع عن المعتقد المسيحي الذى لم يحرك اى مسيحى فى هذا المنتدى ساكنا للدفاع عنه وكأن الامر لا يعنيه 
ولقد قام الاخ الادهم بحمد الله بتوضيح الثغرات الموجوده فى هذا المقال وحاولت انت اصلاح هذه الثغرات ولكن المقال بدا كثوب قديم بالى كلما حاول ترقيعه زادته الرقعة قبحا .

وأليك اخر محاولاتك الترقيعيه 


> انا مش ح أخلي الدفن يوم الخميس علشان تظبط الحسبة ...
> لان الدفن هو يوم الخميس فعلا ....
> 
> لانك لو كنت قرأت انا قلت لك ان اليوم يبدأ بغروب الشمس
> ...


 
يوم الخميس بالطبع ..
ولكن هناك تسأول بسيط واحسب انه تسأول مشروع يجب طرحه هنا .

ما الذى جعل النساء لا يذهبن الى القبر الا فجر يوم الاحد ؟؟؟؟
والاجابه ان النساء لم يذهبن الى القبر قبل هذا لان الوقت كان السبت وهو يوم محرم فيه العمل 
عند اليهود  .
ولكن فى حسابك الجديد يا عزيزى الذى يفترض كون المسيح دفن يوم الخميس وهو يوم (سبت ) للرب حسب تفسيرك هذا يعنى ان النساء كان لديهم فرصة سانحه للذهاب الى القبر ليلة الجمعه او يومها  فلماذا لم يغتنمن هذه الفرصه وهن المعروف عنهن انهن ما كن ليتأخرن عن الذهاب للقبر  الا لخطب جلل وهو السبت كما هو معلوم من الاناجيل اما بتفسيرك وحسابك الجديد عزيزى نيومان فلقد حللت لهم المشكله ولكنهن لم يغتنمن الفرصه اليس لنا الحق ان نسأل لماذا ؟؟؟؟

تساؤل اخر عزيزى نيومان

تقول سيادتك بالحرف الواحد


> بعدها قام الرب يسوع ( فجر يوم الأحد )


 
وفجر يوم الاحد حسب حسابك يا عزيزى هو اليوم الرابع بعد الدفن  .. نحسبها تانى ؟؟

ليلة الخميس ويومه 
ليلة الجمعة ويومها
ليلة السبت ويومه
هذه ثلاثة ايام بلياليها  والقيامه فجر يوم الاحد اى فى اليوم الرابع   متفقين ؟

وهذا يا عزيزى يناقض كلام الميح صراحة  واليك الدليل

انجيل متى (16-21)
Mt:16:21:
21. من ذلك اليوم ابتدأ يسوع يظهر لتلاميذه انه ينبغى ان يذهب الى اورشاليم ويتألم كثيرا من الشيوخ ورؤساء الكهنه والكتبه ويقتل وفى اليوم الثالث يقوم 

متى ( 17-23 )
فيقتلونه وفى اليوم الثالث يقوم 

متى( 20-19 )
ويسلمونه الى الامم لكى يهزأوا به ويجلدوه ويصلبوه ثم فى اليوم الثالث يقوم 

ومثال هذا كثير فى الاناجيل وكلها تنص على ان القيامه فى اليوم الثالث 

والان لدينا خيارين   المسيح يقول القيامه فى اليوم الثالث ونيومان يقول بل فى اليوم الرابع

ايهما نصدق  ؟؟؟؟؟؟   

عزيزى نيومان نرجوا ان تتحلى بالشجاعه الادبيه ولا تخجل من ان تعترف بخطأك فإن اصررت على عنادك فأخبرنى من الذى اضل كل هذه المليارات من البشر قرابة الفى عام وجعلهم يعتقدون ويحتفلون بالجمعه الحزينه  ؟ انتظر منك جوابا 

اما اذا لم تجد الشجاعه للاعتراف بخطأك فإنى اضم صوتى لصوت اخى الادهم 1 



> أعلن سفرك للجميع ثم عود باسم أخر علشان الأحراج


تحياتى


----------



## My Rock (11 أبريل 2006)

دعونا نكون ادق في قولنا و تعبيرنا

الخلاف قائم على قيامة المسيح في فجر الاحد

لكن لماذا تتجاهلون رد الاخ الحبيب نيو مان عندما يقول يوم السبت ثم يليه ليلة السبت لتكمل الثلاثة ايام و ثلاثة ليالي
فقيامة المسيح في فجر الاحد لا تعتبر اليوم الرابع بل تعتبر ليلة السبت اي الليلة الثالثة... فاراكم تحسبون اربعة ايام و ليلتان...

سلام و نعمة


----------



## NEW_MAN (11 أبريل 2006)

limo2004 قال:
			
		

> السلام على من اتبع الهدى





			
				limo2004 قال:
			
		

> الاستاذ / نيومان




وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
فنحن من اتبعنا الهدى والنور في الانجيل المبارك ...

اهلا وسهلا بالاخ الجديد المشترك في الموضوع 

وبعيدا عن الشخصنة في الحوار سوف اجيب عن ما يتعلق بجوهر الموضوع ...



> ولكن هناك تسأول بسيط واحسب انه تسأول مشروع يجب طرحه هنا .
> 
> ما الذى جعل النساء لا يذهبن الى القبر الا فجر يوم الاحد ؟؟؟؟
> والاجابه ان النساء لم يذهبن الى القبر قبل هذا لان الوقت كان السبت وهو يوم محرم فيه العمل
> عند اليهود .




مظبوط ، السبت محرم على اليهود العمل فيه 

ولكن هنا يجب الفهم ما هو ( السبت ) بالنسبة لليهود 
فليس السبت معناه فقط Saturday 
هناك ايام اخرى تعتبر ( سبت للرب ) 
ومنها أيام الفطير التي تلي عيد الفصح ...
ارجو ان ترجع لقراءة الرد بالكامل يا عزيزي 



> وفجر يوم الاحد حسب حسابك يا عزيزى هو اليوم الرابع بعد الدفن .. نحسبها تانى ؟؟




فجر الاحد هو اليوم الذي ذهبت فيه النسوة للقبر واكتشفن ان الرب قد قام 
ولكن هل تستطيع ان تقول لي في اي ساعة قام ؟؟؟؟

دعني افترض انه قام قبل الفجر ، اي انه بقى في القبر 3 ايام و3 ليال بالتمام والكمال 
هل تستطيع ان تقول ان افتراضي هذا خاطيء ؟؟؟؟

على اي اساس ؟؟؟
اذا قدمت لي الدليل ، فمرحبا به ، سوف اقول ان الحسابات خاطئة !!!!



> والان لدينا خيارين المسيح يقول القيامه فى اليوم الثالث ونيومان يقول بل فى اليوم الرابع
> 
> ايهما نصدق ؟؟؟؟؟؟




انا لم اقل مطلقا ان الرب قام في اليوم الرابع 
انا قلت انه قام في نهاية الايام الثلاثة والليالي الثلاثة ...



> اما اذا لم تجد الشجاعه للاعتراف بخطأك فإنى اضم صوتى لصوت اخى الادهم 1




اني على اتم استعداد للاعتراف بالخطأ اذا تم اثباته لي ...

اما محاولة الضعط للتراجع عن حساب الايام الثلاثة والليالي الثلاثة 
لكي تقول لي بعدها ، ها ان الرب لم يصدق القول ولم تكن هناك ايام ثلاثة ولا ليال ثلاثة


اقول لك وقتها ، راجع قولي جيدا ...

لقد اجتهدت مثل غيري في الحساب ، 
وقلت ان هناك تفسيران ، اذا اردت ان تأخذ بالاول ، فمرحبا ، ليس لدي اي مانع 
فهو رد منطقي وسليم وليس به اي شيء خطأ ....

واذا اردت ان تأخذ بالثاني ، فهو ايضا رد منطقي وسليم ويطابق الوقائع والاحداث ...

راجع ما كتبته لك جيدا ، وادرس الكتاب المقدس والعادات اليهودية وقل لي بعدها انني مخطيء 

السبت اليهودي ليس يوم في الاسبوع اسمه ( السبت ) فقط Saturday
خروف الفصح كان يدخل الى الهيكل ويتم في العاشر من الشهر ويتم حجزه تحت الفحص لمدة 4 أيام لاثبات انه خال من العيوب ..
( الرب يسوع دخل اورشليم يوم احد السعف ) وسأل اليهود ( من منكم يبكتني على خطية ) ولم يستطع احد ان يشهد على خطية واحدة له ...
احسب اربعة ايام تصل الى اليوم الرابع عشر وهو يوم الفصح ...
تم فيه اكل الفصح وصلب الرب يسوع نفسه ...
هذا اليوم فلكيا يطابق يوم الاربعاء ...
مات المسيح قبل غروب الشمس ودفن بعد غروب الشمس بداية يوم الخميس بحسب التقويم اليهودي ...

احسب من هذا اليوم الى فجر الاحد ، ستجد انهم ثلاث ليال وثلاث ايام لا تزيد ولا تقل ...

راجع الحسابات مع العادات اليهودية وقل لي في ايها انا اخطأت ...

مع تحياتي


----------



## raed (11 أبريل 2006)

عزيزي نيومان

حتى لا تتدخلنا في دوامة ، حدد متى تم دفن المسيح ومتى قام واين هي نصوص كتابكم في هذا الامر؟

وارجو ان تفسر لنا يوحنا 11 : 17

وحتى اساعدك في الامر اقرأ ما يلي وقل لنا ماذا فهمت :

متى الاصحاح 27 + 28

مرقس الاصحاح 16

لوقا الاصحاح 23 + 24


تحياتي


----------



## الأدهم 1 (11 أبريل 2006)

> My Rock
> 
> الخلاف قائم على قيامة المسيح في فجر الاحد
> لكن لماذا تتجاهلون رد الاخ الحبيب نيو مان عندما يقول يوم السبت ثم يليه ليلة السبت لتكمل الثلاثة ايام و ثلاثة ليالي
> ...



*أين قال : يوم السبت ثم يليه ليلة السبت ؟*
*ولو قالها : فليلة يوم السبت تعني بداية يوم الأحد فوراً*
*وكيف يقول هذا الكلام وقد قال من قبل ان حساب اليهود لليوم التالي يبدأ بغروب شمس اليوم السابق وليس بشروق شمس هذا اليوم، وأن اليوم عند اليهود لا يُحسب بشروق شمسه بل بغروب شمس اليوم السابق *
*وللتأكيد أن السيد نيومان تجاهل يوم الأحد قوله بالحرف :*


> NEW_MAN
> اي ان يوم السبت يبدأ من غروب الجمعة وينتهي بغروب السبت
> حيث (لاحظ) (*يسمي بداية الاحد)* وهكذا



أي أن يوم الاحد يبدأ بغروب شمس يوم السبت
وقد غربت شمس السبت وبدأ يوم الأحد وقام *يسوع فجر الأحد*
*فأين الليلة + يوم الأحد* ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
علماً بانه  قال أن يسوع *قام من قبره فجر الأحد*
فبعد غروب شمس يوم السبت يبدأ يوم الأحد كما أقر سابقاً بأن هذه هي طريقة حساب اليهود لليوم .
فأين هو حساب يوم الأحد؟
إذن يسوع بقى في القبر (على حساب نيومان) *ثلاثة أيام واربعة ليالي *علماً بأنني بهذه الطريقة استخدمت *الرأفة* مع نيو مان لماذا ؟
لأنه قال أن اليوم التالي يبدأ عن اليهود بغروب شمس اليوم السابق
*والجزء من اليوم يوم*
إذن بالحساب الأدق يكون :
*أربعة أيام وأربعة ليالي*
لأن يوم *الأحد بدأ بغروب شمس السبت* وأن يوم الأحد بدأ بليلة (ليلة السبت الأحد) وليس بشروق الشمس .
أنظر إلى حساب نيومان مع إضافة الحساب الصحيح



> بهذا يكون المسيح مات يوم الاربعاء ودفن ليبقى في القبر
> *ليلة الاربعاء الخميس + يوم الخميس كاملا .....1
> ليلة الخميس الجمعة + يوم الجمعة كاملا .....2
> ليلة الجمعة السبت + يوم السبت كاملا* *.....*3
> ...



وأعلم ياأستاذ My Rock أن هذه حسابية بروتستانتية معروفه وهذا هو مصدرها ولكن الأستاذ نيومان قرأها ومنتجها بفكره ولكنه تجاهل الكثير والكثير.. فالآن الأمر أصبح مُعقد بالنسبة له وللمنتدى
فلا يمكن أن يثبت صحة حساب البروتستانت ولا يؤمن بحساب علماء المسيحية كما أقر بلسانه... فكم يوم وليلة بقى يسوع بالقبر ؟؟؟؟؟؟ مازلت لا أجد رد.
http://www.logon.org/arabic/s/p159.htm​


----------



## NEW_MAN (12 أبريل 2006)

raed قال:
			
		

> عزيزي نيومان





			
				raed قال:
			
		

> حتى لا تتدخلنا في دوامة ، حدد متى تم دفن المسيح ومتى قام واين هي نصوص كتابكم في هذا الامر؟




يا اخ رائد 
ارجع اقرأ الموضوع من اوله 
يبدو انه سقط منك سهوا قرائته .....

تحياتي


----------



## NEW_MAN (12 أبريل 2006)

الأدهم 1 قال:
			
		

> وأعلم ياأستاذ My Rock أن هذه حسابية بروتستانتية معروفه وهذا هو مصدرها ولكن الأستاذ نيومان قرأها ومنتجها بفكره ولكنه تجاهل الكثير والكثير.. فالآن الأمر أصبح مُعقد بالنسبة له وللمنتدى
> فلا يمكن أن يثبت صحة حساب البروتستانت ولا يؤمن بحساب علماء المسيحية كما أقر بلسانه... فكم يوم وليلة بقى يسوع بالقبر ؟؟؟؟؟؟ مازلت لا أجد رد.​


 

الاخ الفاضل الادهم 

هل تعلم انني اول مرة اقرأ الموقع الذي اشرت اليه ؟؟؟

ولكن الا ترى معي ان هذه الحسابات هي صحيحة مائة بالمائة ...
الموقع قدم تحليلا اكثر تفصيلا ، وتأكيد لكل نقطة فيه ...

ولكن اسمح لي بعتاب على اسلوبك الملتوي في القول بان الحسابات بروتستانتية ، كما لو كانت الطائفة الانجيلية البروتستانتيه غير مسيحية !!!!!

هذا اسلوب رخيص ، لن ينجرف اليه احدا هنا في المنتدى فكلنا اخوة في الرب ...

واكرر مرة اخرى ، وارجو الرد على مداخلتي بعناية اذا شئت ..


السبت اليهودي ليس يوم في الاسبوع اسمه ( السبت ) فقط Saturday
خروف الفصح كان يدخل الى الهيكل ويتم في العاشر من الشهر ويتم حجزه تحت الفحص لمدة 4 أيام لاثبات انه خال من العيوب ..
( الرب يسوع دخل اورشليم يوم احد السعف ) وسأل اليهود ( من منكم يبكتني على خطية ) ولم يستطع احد ان يشهد على خطية واحدة له ...
احسب اربعة ايام تصل الى اليوم الرابع عشر وهو يوم الفصح ...
تم فيه اكل الفصح وصلب الرب يسوع نفسه ...
هذا اليوم فلكيا يطابق يوم الاربعاء ...
مات المسيح قبل غروب الشمس ودفن بعد غروب الشمس بداية يوم الخميس بحسب التقويم اليهودي ...

احسب من هذا اليوم الى فجر الاحد ، ستجد انهم ثلاث ليال وثلاث ايام لا تزيد ولا تقل ...




اذا نبدأ الحساب 
من غروب شمس الاربعاء الى غروب شمس الخميس ( يوم اول ) ويتخلله هنا ليلة اولى 
ومن غروب شمس الخميس الى غروب شمس الجمعة ( يوم ثان ) 
ويتخلله هنا ليلة ثانية
من غروب شمس الجمعة الى غروب شمس السبت ( يوم ثالث ) 
ويتخلله هنا ليلة ثالثة 
بعدها قام الرب يسوع ( فجر يوم الأحد ) 


اين الخطأ في هذا الحساب ؟؟؟


----------



## الأدهم 1 (12 أبريل 2006)

> اذا نبدأ الحساب





> من غروب شمس الاربعاء الى غروب شمس الخميس ( يوم اول ) ويتخلله هنا ليلة اولى
> ومن غروب شمس الخميس الى غروب شمس الجمعة ( يوم ثان )
> ويتخلله هنا ليلة ثانية
> من غروب شمس الجمعة الى غروب شمس السبت ( يوم ثالث )
> ...



أين الحساب بعد غروب شمس السبت ؟
ياعزيزي طالما ان ربك قام من قبره ما *بين غروب شمس السبت وقبل شروق شمس الأحد* / إذن أين حساب بعد غروب شمس السبت؟
بالعقل كده ... الموضوع مش عاوز شرح أكثر من كده
الرحمة شويه ... خلينا نخطوا خطوة عقلانية في هذا الحوار العجيب
أنا مش فاهم أنت بتتهرب ليه من هذا السؤال ؟
عجيب أمرك 
============

*حذف من قبل ماي روك مع تحذير من تكرار الحالة*
============
في انتظار ردك لحساب بعد غروب شمس السبت ​


----------



## My Rock (12 أبريل 2006)

الأدهم 1 قال:
			
		

> أين الحساب بعد غروب شمس السبت ؟
> ياعزيزي طالما ان ربك قام من قبره ما *بين غروب شمس السبت وقبل شروق شمس الأحد* / إذن أين حساب بعد غروب شمس السبت؟​


 
يا لبيب, بعد غروب السبت و فجر الاحد (لا مشرقه كما قلت انت) هو اليلة الثالثة التي هي ليلة السبت كما حسبناها سابقا


----------



## الأدهم 1 (12 أبريل 2006)

> هو اليلة الثالثة التي هي ليلة السبت كما حسبناها سابقا


*مين حسبناها ؟ أتحدى إن كان لها حساب .*




			
				My Rock قال:
			
		

> يا لبيب, بعد غروب السبت و فجر الاحد (لا مشرقه كما قلت انت) هو اليلة الثالثة التي هي ليلة السبت كما حسبناها سابقا



وليلة إيه دي إللي حضرتك بتتكلم عليها .
نيومان حسب الثلاثة أيام والثلاثة ليالي خلاص وتجاهل هذه الليلة التي تتحدث عنها أنت وهذا ما أقوله أنا
ياعاااااااااااااااااالم 
حساب نيومان أهه
========
ليلة الاربعاء الخميس + يوم الخميس كاملا 
ليلة الخميس الجمعة + يوم الجمعة كاملا 
ليلة الجمعة السبت + يوم السبت كاملا
ثلاث ايام وثلاث ليالي
========
فين بقى ليلة الأحد التي أشرت لها حضرتك ؟ هوه ده إللي انا بتكلم عنه ياعااااااااااااالم

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله

لأن نيومان قال بالحرف 
أقرأ كويس الله يكرمك .. أرحموني بقى ... الكلام واضح 

اليهود يحسبون تواريخهم بالتقويم القمري ، ويبدأ *اليوم لديهم من غروب الشمس *. 
اي ان يوم السبت يبدأ من غروب الجمعة *وينتهي بغروب السبت حيث يسمي بداية الاحد* وهكذا 

===============

هوه الكلام ده بتاعي ؟؟؟ ده كلام نيومان وليس كلامي

*وهنا وضح لك أن نيومان تجاهل ليلة الأحد التي ذكرتها حضرتك* .... دي أولاً

ثانياً : *نيومان قال أن يوم الأحد يبدأ بغروب شمس السبت*

*وبما أن شمس السبت غربت ويسوع مازال في قبره وقام فجر الأحد*

*وبما أن يوم الأحد يبدأ بغروب شمس السبت*

*إذن نستنتج أن الحساب الذي تجاهله نيومان الآتي :*

1) ليلة الأحد التي اشرت لها حضرتك .... *My Rock*
2) يوم الأحد الذي بدأ بغروب شمس السبت (*لأن الجزء يطلق على الكل* ) وهذا ما ذكره *نيومان* حيث قال : 




> 2- كانت عادتهم أن يطلقوا الكل على الجزء ، فيُطلق اليوم على جزئه,




*وضح لحضرتك خطأ هذه الحسابية الآن*

ممكن سؤال على الماشي : *ما هي طقوس يوم السبت عند اليهود والذي وافق يوم الخميس ؟*​


----------



## raed (12 أبريل 2006)

عزيزي نيومان وماي روك

اذا كان هدفكم من الحوار في هذا الموضوع او في غيره هو اصراركم على الخطأ سواء حسب رأيكم فيما تكتب يداكم او في نصوص كتابكم ، فمن الافضل لنا جميعا ان ننهي جميع الحوارات في كافة الحوارات وكل واحد منا ينام على الجنب الذي يريحه.

لقد وقع نيومان بخطا فاحش جدا من خلال طرحه هذا الموضوع ، وتم الطلب منكم من الاخ الادهم وقمت انا بتاييده بحذف الموضوع نهائيا لانه يهدم عقيدتكم تماما وتحريف صريح لما جاء من نصوص في كتابكم والتي هي ايضا في حساب ايام الدفن وحتى القيامة خاطئة . 

وقبل ان اضع الخطأ الذي وقع فيه نيومان في مداخلته الثانية ، احب ان اقول لكم ان آية يونان لا تنطبق على المسيح في الدفن والقيامة لسببين :

1- ان يونان بقي حي في بطن الحوت ثلاثة ايام وثلاثة ليالي ، بينما كان المسيح ميتا في بطن الارض حسب نصوص كتابكم.

2- يونان بقي ثلاثة ايام وثلاثة ليالي في بطن الحوت اما المسيح فكانت مدته اقل من ذلك (  بعد غروب الجمعة وحتى صباح الاحد )- يومين وليلتين فقط


والان ماذا كتب نيومان واين خطأه ؟




> الإجابة الثانية:
> 
> يجب قبل الاجابة ان ندرس بعض النقاط الهامة
> توقيتات اليهود في الماضي (ومستمرة في الحاضر)
> ...


 
وهنا يا نيومان النقطة واضحة ، يبدا النهار من الغروب وينتهي عند الغروب في اليوم التالي ليبدأ يوما جديدا.




> 2- بالنسبة لساعات النهار وترقيمها:
> يحسبون ساعات النهار وهي ساعات العمل بتوقيت يختلف عن توقيتاتنا
> فالساعة الثالثة من النهار عندهم تعادل التاسعة صباحا عندنا
> والتاسعة مثلا عندهم تعادل الثالثة مساءاً بتوقيتنا الحالي
> (وللتسهيل يوجد 6 ساعات فرق عن نظامنا الحالي)


 
لا جدال فيه  يا نيومان ، اي التاسعة صباحا بتوقيتهم هي الثالثة بعد الظهر بتوقيتنا.



> 3- السبت عند اليهود
> السبت لدي اليهود ليس فقط Saturday
> بل هو يوم اسبوعي وايام الاعياد الدينية ولا يسمح لهم بالعمل خلالها
> ويسمي Sabath
> ...


 
ساسايرك في هذا الكلام للوصول الى النتيجة النهائية.




> اسم اليوم الذي مات فيه المسيح :
> 
> يحدد انجيل يوحنا ذلك اليوم بقوله:
> { ثم اذ كان استعداد فلكي لا تبقى الاجساد على الصليب في السبت
> ...


 
اذا انت تقول ان اليوم الذي مات فيه المسيح هو يوم السبت العظيم وهو من سبوت الاعياد ، وتضيف ايضا بانه حسب التفسير صلب المسيح في هذا السبت العظيم.

ويبقى الان ان نعرف اسم هذا اليوم الذي جاء به السبت العظيم.




> وبالبحث في تلك التواريخ وجد ان العيد في ذلك العام كان يوم الخميس(= السبت العظيم)


 
اذا السبت العظيم كان يوم الخميس ، وبالتالي المسيح تم صلبه وموته في هذا اليوم بناء على الاقتباس السابق من كلامك يا نيومان.

وبناء على كلامك المقتبس في البداية حول كيفية حساب الايام والليالي عند اليهود ، فاننا نعتبر بداية يوم الخميس من غروب الشمس ليوم الاربعاء.

لنحسب حسبتنا الان :
من غروب الاربعاء وحتى غروب الخميس = يوما وليلة
من غروب الخميس وحتى غروب الجمعة = يوما وليلة
من غروب الجمعة وحتى غروب السبت = يوما وليلة
من غروب السبت وحتى فجر الاحد = يوما وليلة ( لان اي جزء عند اليهود وكما اشرت انت يا نيومان حتى وان كانت نصف ساعة تحتسب يوما كاملا) اي ليلة ويوم.

اذا المسيح هنا قام في اليوم الرابع وليس الثالث كما جاء في نصوص كتابكم.


وهذا الكلام يناقض تماما ما كتبته انت يا نيومان لاحقا وحسب المقتبس التالي :




> وبالتالي فالمسيح صلب الاربعاء وليس الجمعة كما هو شائع


 
في السابق انت قلت ان المسيح صلب يوم السبت العظيم وهو يوم الخميس ( اي من غروب يوم الاربعاء اي لا دخل ليوم الاربعاء في الموضوع في حسبتنا ) وبالتالي مات يوم الخميس او الجمعة حسب التوقيت اليهودي.

والان تقول ان المسيح صلب يوم الاربعاء ( اي قبل غروب الشمس ليدخل يوما جديدا وهو يوم الخميس حسب التوقيت اليهودي ) وبالتالي يكون قد مات ودفن اما يوم الاربعاء او الخميس .

فاذا كان الدفن يوم الخميس من غروب الشمس ليوم الاربعاء فحساب الايام والليالي كما ذكرتها لك سابقا 4+4

فهل صلب المسيح يوم الاربعاء ام يوم الخميس؟

وهل مات المسيح ودفن يوم الاربعاء ام الخميس؟

وفي الحالتين لا تكون الحسبة الرياضية ثلاث ايام وثلاث ليالي .



> ووضع في القبر مع غروب شمس الاربعاء(= نهاية الاربعاء وبداية الخميس بتوقيت اليهود)
> وبقي السبت (Saturday) وظهر مع بداية الاحد للمؤمنين به
> فتكون المدة من نهاية الاربعاء الي نهاية السبت هي (72) ساعة
> اي 3 ايام و3 ليال تماما كالنبوة
> ...


 
وحسب كلامك هذا فان المسيح تم دفنه مع غروب شمس الاربعاء ، وبالتالي عدنا لنفس الحساب 4 ايام و 4 ليالي ، وهذا يدل على المسيح قام في اليوم الرابع وهذا يخالف نصوص كتابكم التي تقول انه قام في اليوم الثالث.


اما باقي ما كتبته في مداخلتك الثانية فهو كلام لا يعنينا في هذا الموضوع الذي يتعلق بموت ودفن وقيامة المسيح.


ارجو ان تكون الفكرة واضحة وان موضوعك يفضل الغاءه لانه لا يسيء لنفسك فقط بل لكل من يتبعون العقيدة المسيحية.

تحياتي


----------



## الأدهم 1 (12 أبريل 2006)

وجدت هذه المداخلة لنيومان عن طريق بريدي الالكتروني ولم أجدها بالمنتدى !! خذف ؟
فيقول فيه نيومان


> NEW_MAN
> بعد غروب شمس السبت قام رب المجد يسوع
> هل تستطيع ان تقول لي في اي ساعة قام ؟؟؟؟
> انت تقول بين غروب شمس السبت وشروق شمس الاحد !!!!
> ...





> ​



أجمل ما في هذه المداخلة هي أنني سأجعل نيومان يرد على نفسه من خلال الموضوع نفسه 


> NEW_MAN
> بعد غروب شمس السبت قام رب المجد يسوع



أنت قلت 



> يوم السبت يبدأ من غروب الجمعة وينتهي بغروب السبت حيث يسمي بداية الاحد وهكذا


*إن يسوع قام يوم الأحد ويوم الأحد يحسب بعد لحظة غروب شمس السبت ... فأين ليلة السبت الأحد + يوم الأحد ؟*
وأنت قلت أن الجزء يطلق على الكل



> NEW_MAN
> 2- كانت عادتهم أن يطلقوا الكل على الجزء،


 
*تقول*​

> NEW_MAN
> هل تستطيع ان تقول لي في اي ساعة قام ؟؟؟؟
> انت تقول بين غروب شمس السبت وشروق شمس الاحد !!!!
> من اين اتيت ان الرب قام في هذا الموعد ؟؟؟؟
> الرب قام بالتأكيد قبل هذا الموعد ، فقبل شروق شمس الاحد كان القبر فارغ



أنت الذي قلت ان يسوع قام فجر الأحد وليس أنا ، وفجر الأحد يأتي بعد غروب شمس السبت إلى شروق شمس الأحد ... بالعقل كده ومش عوزه شطارة
فقلت انت



> بهذا يكون المسيح مات يوم الاربعاء ودفن ليبقى في القبر
> ليلة الاربعاء الخميس + يوم الخميس كاملا
> ليلة الخميس الجمعة + يوم الجمعة كاملا
> ليلة الجمعة السبت + يوم السبت كاملا
> وقام في فجر يوم الاحد


​
فأين ليلة السبت الأحد + يوم الأحد ؟ على حد أقوالك أنت وليس أقوالي ؟ فلا تتهرب لأن كلامك محسوب عليك .
انت تقول


> NEW_MAN
> الله يفتح بصيرتك



أنا ؟
ملحوظة : الرسالة سأحتفظ بها لكي لا يقال أنني كاذب وأدعي على نيومان .​


----------



## NEW_MAN (12 أبريل 2006)

*اذا نبدأ الحساب 
من غروب شمس الاربعاء الى غروب شمس الخميس ( يوم اول ) ويتخلله هنا ليلة اولى 
ومن غروب شمس الخميس الى غروب شمس الجمعة ( يوم ثان ) 
ويتخلله هنا ليلة ثانية
من غروب شمس الجمعة الى غروب شمس السبت ( يوم ثالث ) 
ويتخلله هنا ليلة ثالثة 
بعدها قام الرب يسوع ( فجر يوم الأحد ) 


اين الخطأ في هذا الحساب ؟؟؟*


----------



## raed (12 أبريل 2006)

NEW_MAN قال:
			
		

> *اذا نبدأ الحساب *
> *من غروب شمس الاربعاء الى غروب شمس الخميس ( يوم اول ) ويتخلله هنا ليلة اولى *
> *ومن غروب شمس الخميس الى غروب شمس الجمعة ( يوم ثان ) *
> *ويتخلله هنا ليلة ثانية*
> ...


 
راجع مداخلتي الاخيرة فتعرف اين الخطأ في الحساب .

راجع مداخلة اخي الادهم الاخيرة فتعرف اين الخطأ في الحساب.

راجع نصوص كتابكم والتي تقول انه سيقوم في اليوم الثالث فتعرف اين الخطأ في الحساب ، وحسب كلامك المقتبس اعلاه فانه سيقوم من غروب شمس الجمعة وحتى غروب شمس السبت (اليوم الثالث ) وهذا اليوم هو السبت ( احد ايام الاسبوع وليس السبت العظيم ).

إِنْجِيلُ الْمَسِيحِ حَسَبَ الْبَشِيرِ مَتَّى: الفصل: 16, الآية 21مِنْ ذَلِكَ الْوَقْتِ ابْتَدَأَ يَسُوعُ يُظْهِرُ لِتَلاَمِيذِهِ أَنَّهُ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يَذْهَبَ إِلَى أُورُشَلِيمَ وَيَتَأَلَّمَ كَثِيراً مِنَ الشُّيُوخِ وَرُؤَسَاءِ الْكَهَنَةِ وَالْكَتَبَةِ ، وَيُقْتَلَ ، وَفِي الْيَوْمِ الثَّالِثِ يَقُومَ. 

إِنْجِيلُ الْمَسِيحِ حَسَبَ الْبَشِيرِ مَتَّى: الفصل: 17, الآية 23فَيَقْتُلُونَهُ وَفِي الْيَوْمِ الثَّالِثِ يَقُومُ)). فَحَزِنُوا جِدّاً. 

إِنْجِيلُ مَرْقُسَ: الفصل: 9, الآية 31لأَنَّهُ كَانَ يُعَلِّمُ تَلاَمِيذَهُ وَيَقُولُ لَهُمْ: ((إِنَّ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ يُسَلَّمُ إِلَى أَيْدِي النَّاسِ فَيَقْتُلُونَهُ. وَبَعْدَ أَنْ يُقْتَلَ يَقُومُ فِي الْيَوْمِ الثَّالِثِ)). 
 إِنْجِيلُ مَرْقُسَ: الفصل: 10, الآية 34فَيَهْزَأُونَ بِهِ وَيَجْلِدُونَهُ وَيَتْفُلُونَ عَلَيْهِ وَيَقْتُلُونَهُ، وَفِي الْيَوْمِ الثَّالِثِ يَقُومُ)). 

إِنْجِيلُ لُوقَا: الفصل: 9, الآية 22قَائِلاً: ((إِنَّهُ يَنْبَغِي أَنَّ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ يَتَأَلَّمُ كَثِيراً ، وَيُرْفَضُ مِنَ الشُّيُوخِ وَرُؤَسَاءِ الْكَهَنَةِ وَالْكَتَبَةِ ، وَيُقْتَلُ ، وَفِي الْيَوْمِ الثَّالِثِ يَقُومُ)). 
إِنْجِيلُ لُوقَا: الفصل: 18, الآية 33وَيَجْلِدُونَهُ ، وَيَقْتُلُونَهُ ، وَفِي الْيَوْمِ الثَّالِثِ يَقُومُ)).  

اذا عدت تكرر مداخلتك الاخيرة فهذا سيدل على فقدانك الحجة والدليل على كلامك ، بالرغم انني واخي الادهم اثبتنا لك وللجميع الخطأ الذي اوقعت نفسك فيه ومن نصوص كتابكم.

تحياتي


----------



## الأدهم 1 (12 أبريل 2006)

raed قال:
			
		

> راجع مداخلتي الاخيرة فتعرف اين الخطأ في الحساب .
> 
> راجع مداخلة اخي الادهم الاخيرة فتعرف اين الخطأ في الحساب.
> 
> ...


 
أحسنت قولاً أخي رائد ولا أزيد على كلامك حرف

وأضيف : ممكن سؤال على الماشي : *ما هي طقوس يوم السبت عند اليهود والذي وافق يوم الخميس ؟*

*في انتظار من يتطوع ويشارك بالرد .*​


----------



## NEW_MAN (12 أبريل 2006)

raed قال:
			
		

> راجع مداخلتي الاخيرة فتعرف اين الخطأ في الحساب .





			
				raed قال:
			
		

> راجع مداخلة اخي الادهم الاخيرة فتعرف اين الخطأ في الحساب.
> 
> راجع نصوص كتابكم والتي تقول انه سيقوم في اليوم الثالث فتعرف اين الخطأ في الحساب ، وحسب كلامك المقتبس اعلاه فانه سيقوم من غروب شمس الجمعة وحتى غروب شمس السبت (اليوم الثالث ) وهذا اليوم هو السبت ( احد ايام الاسبوع وليس السبت العظيم ).
> 
> إِنْجِيلُ الْمَسِيحِ حَسَبَ الْبَشِيرِ مَتَّى: الفصل: 16, الآية 21مِنْ ذَلِكَ الْوَقْتِ ابْتَدَأَ يَسُوعُ يُظْهِرُ لِتَلاَمِيذِهِ أَنَّهُ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يَذْهَبَ إِلَى أُورُشَلِيمَ وَيَتَأَلَّمَ كَثِيراً مِنَ الشُّيُوخِ وَرُؤَسَاءِ الْكَهَنَةِ وَالْكَتَبَةِ ، وَيُقْتَلَ ، وَفِي الْيَوْمِ الثَّالِثِ يَقُومَ.




*تدليس وكذب مرة اخرى  ??? *
*اين في كلامي ماتدعيه علي زورا وبهتانا*

*من غروب شمس الاربعاء الى غروب شمس الخميس ( يوم اول ) ويتخلله هنا ليلة اولى 
ومن غروب شمس الخميس الى غروب شمس الجمعة ( يوم ثان ) 
ويتخلله هنا ليلة ثانية
من غروب شمس الجمعة الى غروب شمس السبت ( يوم ثالث ) 
ويتخلله هنا ليلة ثالثة *
*
بعدها قام الرب يسوع ( فجر يوم الأحد ) 

اكتشاف القبر الفارغ
متى قام الرب يسوع ???
في اليوم الثالث كما قال 
اين الخطأ في هذا الحساب   او اين التناقض ???

*


----------



## limo2004 (13 أبريل 2006)

السلام على من اتبع الهدى

الزميل / نيومان

يبدو انك تتخبط كثيرا ربما لعدم وجود ما تقوله ودعنى اوضح لك المقصود



> *اذا نبدأ الحساب *
> *من غروب شمس الاربعاء الى غروب شمس الخميس ( يوم اول ) ويتخلله هنا ليلة اولى *
> *ومن غروب شمس الخميس الى غروب شمس الجمعة ( يوم ثان ) *
> *ويتخلله هنا ليلة ثانية*
> ...


 
لن اختلف معك على هذا الحساب يكون بغروب شمس يوم السبت انتهت مدة الثلاثة ايام وثلاثة ليال بالتمام والكمال  وبغروب الشمس ايضا بدأت ليلة الاحد اى اليوم الرابع 



> *بعدها قام الرب يسوع ( فجر يوم الأحد ) *


هذا يعنى يا صديقى ان المسيح ظل فى القبر ليلة الاحد بكامله وقام فى الفجر

وهذا يعنى امرين

1- المسيح قضى فى القبر ثلاثة ايام واربعة ليالى
2- المسيح قام فى اليوم الرابع

والامران مخالفان لصريح النصوص الانجليه كما هو معلوم

تذكر يا عزيزى ما قلته عن التوقيت اليهود 
الليالى تسبق الايام اليوم يبدأ بغروب الشمس لا بشروقها 

الليله التى سبقت فجر الاحد هى ليلة الاحد  اظن واضح
وهذا يعنى بقاء المسيح ليله كامله فى القبر زياده على النبوءه 

وضح الامر ؟؟؟؟؟
ارجو

تحياتى


----------



## NEW_MAN (13 أبريل 2006)

limo2004 قال:
			
		

> السلام على من اتبع الهدى





			
				limo2004 قال:
			
		

> الزميل / نيومان
> 
> يبدو انك تتخبط كثيرا ربما لعدم وجود ما تقوله ودعنى اوضح لك المقصود




الاخ ليمو 

انت متعجل بالكتابة وهذا يجعلك تقع في اخطاء كثيرة ...



> لن اختلف معك على هذا الحساب يكون بغروب شمس يوم السبت انتهت مدة الثلاثة ايام وثلاثة ليال بالتمام والكمال وبغروب الشمس ايضا بدأت ليلة الاحد اى اليوم الرابع
> 
> 
> هذا يعنى يا صديقى ان المسيح ظل فى القبر ليلة الاحد بكامله وقام فى الفجر
> ...




يا عزيزي ، فجر الاحد تم اكتشاف القبر فارغا ...

اذا المسيح قام قبل ذلك ...

هل تستطيع ان تحدد وقت القيامة ؟؟؟؟
بالطبع لن تستطيع 

اذا ليس لك الا التسليم بان المسيح امضى في القبر ثلاثة ايام وثلاث ليال ...

مرة اخرى اكرر ، وحاول القراءة بدون استعجال ، حتى لا تقع في الاخطاء مثل موضوع 
( زواج في السادسة من العمر )....

فجر الاحد ، اكتشاف القبر الفارغ ...

القيامة كانت قبل ذلك بحسب كلام رب المجد  يسوع المسيح ....
لم تقل ولم تزد 

عموما ، يكفينا الان ان القبر فارغ ، والرب يسوع المسيح قام حقا بانتصار  وغلب الموت ، واعطى المؤمنين به السلطان لغلبة الموت ...

هل يعسر على الذي قام من الاموات ان يقوم في الموعد الذي حدده تماما لا قبله ولا بعده ؟؟؟؟

اعتقد ان دراسة ( حتى سريعة ) لما فعله الرب يسوع ، تقول انه قادر وصادق في كل مواعيده ...

اصلي ان يفتح الله اذهانكم وعيونكم ، لتروا ما خلف الحروف ، لكي تكون لكم ان آمنتم حياة ابدية ...

مع تحياتي


----------



## raed (13 أبريل 2006)

NEW_MAN قال:
			
		

> الاخ ليمو
> 
> انت متعجل بالكتابة وهذا يجعلك تقع في اخطاء كثيرة ...
> 
> ...


 

عزيزي نيومان

انني اقوم بتحضير رد على مداخلتك هذه ، اعذرني اذا تأخرت عليك 

تحياتي


----------



## raed (13 أبريل 2006)

عزيزي نيومان







> يا عزيزي ، فجر الاحد تم اكتشاف القبر فارغا ...
> 
> اذا المسيح قام قبل ذلك ...


 

ممتاز انت يا نيومان ، وبناء على موضوعك وما خطته يداك من ضلال ، فانت تقول من غروب شمس الاربعاء ومن هنا سانطلق معك مجددا.

تقول ان فجر الاحد كان القبر فارغا ، فهل تعلم ان يوم الاحد يبدأ من غروب شمس السبت عند اليهود ؟

فاذا كان القبر فارغا يوم الاحد ولكن قبل فجر الاحد فهذا يعني القيامة كانت في اليوم الرابع.

واذا كانت القيامة قبل يوم الاحد ، اي لم يأتي بعد يوم الاحد ، وهذا يعني حتى لحظة غروب يوم السبت ، وبالتالي القيامة كانت يوم السبت وهذا ايضا ينقض ايمانكم وعقيدتكم.

على الجهتين لا تصح القيامة والنتيجة ان موضوعك خاطيء واصرارك على الباطل خاطيء ، فما اجملك لو تعترف بالخطأ الذي ارتكبته في طرح الموضوع وينتهي الامر هنا.




> هل تستطيع ان تحدد وقت القيامة ؟؟؟؟
> بالطبع لن تستطيع


 
نحن لا نتحدث عن وقت القيامة بقدر اننا نتحدث عن يوم القيامة ، فالى اي تجاه تريد تحريف مسار الموضوع ؟






> اذا ليس لك الا التسليم بان المسيح امضى في القبر ثلاثة ايام وثلاث ليال ...


 
طبعا نحن ما نستخدم عقلنا ، فلماذا نستخدمه ؟ حاشا ان نستخدم عقلنا ، علينا ان نؤمن كما يؤمن عباد البقر وانتهى الامر.

ما هذه المهزلة يا نيومان ؟

هل هذا ما توصلت اليه بعد كل المداخلات في الحوار ؟






> فجر الاحد ، اكتشاف القبر الفارغ ...
> 
> القيامة كانت قبل ذلك بحسب كلام رب المجد يسوع المسيح ....
> لم تقل ولم تزد


 
ممتاز يا نيومان ، هل لك ان تضع لنا نصوص كتابكم والتي يقول فيها المسيح ان فجر الاحد سيكون القبر فارغا ، وان القيامة ستكون قبل ذلك ؟






> هل يعسر على الذي قام من الاموات ان يقوم في الموعد الذي حدده تماما لا قبله ولا بعده ؟؟؟؟



بالتاكيد انه يعسر عليه ذلك ما دام انه لا يعرف ما يعرفه الله ( الآب ) الا ما اعطاه اياه الآب واليك الدليل :




> مرقس 13 : 32
> و اما ذلك اليوم و تلك الساعة فلا يعلم بهما احد و لا الملائكة الذين في السماء و لا الابن الا الاب


اذا هو معسر عن معرفة اليوم والساعة وهذا ما يؤكد انه ليس الله ولا يساويه في العلم والمعرفة.





***********************
تم التحرير من قبل ماي روك للدخول في موضوع اخر وهو الوهية المسيح
الرجاء الالتزام بالموضع
***********************
تحياتي


----------



## limo2004 (13 أبريل 2006)

السلام على من اتبع الهدى

اخى الكريم رائد والاخ الكريم الادهم 1 
بارك الله فيكم واحسن اليكم وجزاكم على صبركم اشد الجزاء ولعمر الله ان الصبر فى مناقشة الاستاذ نيومان مهمه شاقه فالعزيز نيومان بأسلوبه ( الرائع ) يجعل الصبر امر شاق ولكن لا بأس

الزميل نيومان 

الم اقل لك يا عزيزى انك تتخبط ؟؟  
فى اثناء تخبطك يا عزيزى اعطيتنى دليل تخبطك واليك الدليل 



> يا عزيزي ، فجر الاحد تم اكتشاف القبر فارغا ...
> 
> اذا المسيح قام قبل ذلك ...


 
لماذا رجعت وعدلت عما اعلنته صراحة من قبل 


> *بعدها قام الرب يسوع ( فجر يوم الأحد )*


 
لماذا تبرأت من كلامك السابق يا عزيزى اليس هذا هو عين التخبط ؟؟
ارجع الى مشاركتك رقم اثنين يا عزيزى


> بهذا يكون المسيح مات يوم الاربعاء ودفن ليبقى في القبر
> ليلة الاربعاء الخميس + يوم الخميس كاملا
> ليلة الخميس الجمعة + يوم الجمعة كاملا
> ليلة الجمعة السبت + يوم السبت كاملا
> ...


 
من الذى قال هذا الكلام؟؟؟
انه انت
اذا لماذا تعدل عنه وتتبرأ منه ؟؟؟؟
كان الاولى لك ان تعلن خطأك لا ان تتمادى فى الخطأ . 
ماذا يسمى الشخص الذى يقول كلاما ثم ينكره ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ اترك الاجابه لك 
واليك هذا الرسم المبسط لتوضيح الصوره اكثر 






والان نعود لكلامك


> مرة اخرى اكرر ، وحاول القراءة بدون استعجال ، حتى لا تقع في الاخطاء مثل موضوع
> ( زواج في السادسة من العمر )....


اولا يا عزيزى ليس انا من يقرأ متعجلا بل انت من يكتب متعجلا ثم يكتشف خطأه بعد فوات الاوان 
وبالرغم من هذا لا يعترف به ولا يعتذر عنه 

ثانيا : بالنسبه لموضوع ( زواج فى السادسه من العمر ) فالامر سواء هنا او هنا انت ترتكب الاخطاء بالجمله وتغير فى كلامك كلما بدا لك خطأه وانا ادعو جميع الزملاء الى الموضوع لقرأته والحكم عليه والدعوه عامه .

تحياتى


----------



## NEW_MAN (13 أبريل 2006)

الاخ العزيز رائد 

يبدو انك لم تجد كلاما تقوله في موضوع القيامة ، ففتحت اكثر من موضوع جانبي محاولا 
جذب الانتباه بعيدا عن الموضوع الاصلي ...

عموما نشكر :

الاخ العزيز ليمو 

على وضعه الرسم التوضيحي الجميل ...

الان نتوقف عن التحليل النظري 

التي هذ مشكلة الاخ العزيز ليمو ارقام 

هل يمكنك ان ترجع الى الاناجيل وتقول لي في اي ساعة قام الرب يسوع المسيح ؟؟؟؟

لماذا حسبت الليلة الاخيرة كلها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

في حين ان الكتاب المقدس يقول :

" وفي اول الاسبوع جاءت مريم المجدلية الى القبر باكرا والظلام باق فنظرت الحجر مرفوعا عن القبر"
( يوحنا 20 : 1) 

اذا فحتى قبل انبثاق اول شعاع نور ، كان واضحا ان القبر فارغا والحجر الذي على الباب مدحرجا ...

فهل لك ان تحدد على الجدول الجميل الذي رسمته 
في اي ساعة من ساعات الليل قام الرب يسوع ، ونحسب بعدها هل نضم الليلة الاخيرة والرابعة الى الحسبة ام لا نضمها ؟؟؟؟

في انتظاركما اعزائي الاحباء ...


----------



## raed (13 أبريل 2006)

عزيزي نيومان




> الاخ العزيز رائد
> 
> يبدو انك لم تجد كلاما تقوله في موضوع القيامة ، ففتحت اكثر من موضوع جانبي محاولا
> جذب الانتباه بعيدا عن الموضوع الاصلي ...


 
فعلا انك رائع ، الم تكن مداخلتي هي رد على مداخلتك ؟

الم تكن كل عبارة كتبتها لك هي رد على اقتباس من كلامك السابق ؟

كيف اذن انا من يحول مسار الموضوع ؟

وبالرغم من ذلك فمداخلتك وردي عليها هي في صُلب الموضوع ، ولكن بسبب عنادك وعدم قدرتك على الاعتراف بخطأك نراك تدور حول نفسك في دائرة مفرغة.

تحياتي لك واعدك بانني في المداخلة القادمة ستكون حول دفن يسوع والقيامة من نصوص كتابكم لنتعرف كم يوما وليلة بقي في القبر.


----------



## limo2004 (13 أبريل 2006)

السلام على من اتبع الهدى

الزميل نيومان 

تقول يا عزيزى


> هل يمكنك ان ترجع الى الاناجيل وتقول لي في اي ساعة قام الرب يسوع المسيح ؟؟؟؟
> 
> لماذا حسبت الليلة الاخيرة كلها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


 
اولا يا عزيزى انا ما قلت ذلك الا تعقيبا على اقرارك انت شخصيا بأن المسيح قد قام فجر يوم الاحد


> *بعدها قام الرب يسوع ( فجر يوم الأحد )*


انت الذى قررت ان المسيح قام فى فجر يوم الاحد يا عزيزى لا انا فاعلم ماتقول جيدا 

ثانيا : اذا رجعنا الى انجيل متىالاصحاح28 نجد هذا النص الواضح الصريح 

(ولمّا مَضى السَّبتُ وطلَعَ فَجرُ الأحَدِ، جاءَتْ مَريمُ المَجْدَليَّةُ ومَريمُ الأُخرى لِزيارَةِ القَبرِ. 2وفجأةً وقَعَ زِلزالٌ عظيمٌ، حينَ نَــزَلَ مَلاكُ الرَّبَّ مِنَ السَّماءِ ودَحرَجَ الحَجَرَ عَنْ بابِ القَبرِ وجلَسَ علَيهِ. 3وكانَ مَنظرُهُ كالبَرقِ وثَوبُهُ أبـيَضَ كالثَّلجِ. 4فاَرتَعبَ الحَرَسُ لمّا رأوهُ وصاروا مِثلَ الأمواتِ.)

فيعلم من صريح النص ان الملاك قام بدحرجة الحجر عن باب القبر 
وسؤالى  ومتى كان هذا ؟؟؟؟؟؟
الاجابه فى النص فجر يوم الاحد
وهذا يعنى ان المسيح ظل فى القبر ليلة الاحد بكاملها قرابة احد عشر ساعه او اكثر فى القبر .
ووفقا لحسابك يا عزيزى يكون المسيح قد قضى ليله كامله زياده عن المطلوب .

هل وضح الامر .

اتمنى رغم انى اشك 

تحياتى


----------



## NEW_MAN (13 أبريل 2006)

Well

I am at work write now 
I don't have Arabic keyboard

I will come back later

just wait for me 

thanks


----------



## الأدهم 1 (13 أبريل 2006)

*جنابك قلت الآن*


> *بعدها قام الرب يسوع ( فجر يوم الأحد ) *



*أكرر للمرة المليون*
*أنت قلت الآن : *
*



			بعدها قام الرب يسوع ( فجر يوم الأحد )
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**أي : أن يسوع قام بعد غروب شمس السبت وليس قبل غروب شمس السبت *
*لأنك قلت (بعدها) ... أي بعد غروب شمس السبت*
*فأين إذن حساب : من غروب شمس السبت .... أليست ليلة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*وإن أعترضت ورفضت ... فما السبب المقنع لرفضك مع مطابقة ردك بحساب اليوم عند اليهود.*

*===============*

*وأنت لم ترد على أهم سؤال ومازلت تتهرب منه*

*ما هي طقوس يوم السبت عند اليهود والذي وافق يوم الخميس ؟
*​
*ولكن من خلال تصفح كلامك بالصفحة الأولى وجدت أنك قلت *



> *السبت لدي اليهود ليس فقط Saturday
> بل هو يوم اسبوعي وايام الاعياد الدينية ولا يسمح لهم بالعمل خلالها*




*الســــــــؤال : وارجو من مدير المنتدى المتابعة *

*هل أنت موافق على كلامك بأن يوم السبت اليهودي لا يسمح فيه بالعمل ام ستنكره كما انكرت أقوالك السابقة؟*

*ارجو الرد لو سمحت  
*​
​


----------



## NEW_MAN (13 أبريل 2006)

الأدهم 1 قال:
			
		

> *أي : أن يسوع قام بعد غروب شمس السبت وليس قبل غروب شمس السبت *
> *لأنك قلت (بعدها) ... أي بعد غروب شمس السبت*
> *فأين إذن حساب : من غروب شمس السبت .... أليست ليلة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*​
> *وإن أعترضت ورفضت ... فما السبب المقنع لرفضك مع مطابقة ردك بحساب اليوم عند اليهود.*​
> *===============*​


 
الكتاب المقدس يقول :

" وفي اول الاسبوع جاءت مريم المجدلية الى القبر باكرا والظلام باق فنظرت الحجر مرفوعا عن القبر"
( يوحنا 20 : 1) 

اذا فحتى قبل انبثاق اول شعاع نور ، كان واضحا ان القبر فارغا والحجر الذي على الباب مدحرجا ...

فهل لك ان تحدد على الجدول الجميل 
في اي ساعة من ساعات الليل قام الرب يسوع ، ونحسب بعدها هل نضم الليلة الاخيرة والرابعة الى الحسبة ام لا نضمها ؟؟؟؟

في انتظارك ...


----------



## الأدهم 1 (13 أبريل 2006)

*على فكرة أنت تهربت ولم ترد على سؤالي بخصوص يوم سبت اليهودي والعمل فيه ...!!!!*



			
				NEW_MAN قال:
			
		

> *في اي ساعة من ساعات الليل قام الرب يسوع ، ونحسب بعدها هل نضم الليلة الاخيرة والرابعة الى الحسبة ام لا نضمها ؟؟؟؟*
> *في انتظارك ...*




*بعد غروب شمس السبت *

*وبالنسبة للساعة ...... فأحسب أنت أي ساعة على مزاجك *

*لأن طالما غربت شمس السبت ... فبدأ يوم الأحد*

*وهذا هو كلامك أنت وليس كلامنا*

*:t33: *

*انت تقول للأخ رائد*

*



			لماذا حسبت الليلة الاخيرة كلها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*هل أنت واعي لهذا الكلام*
*أنت قلت بالحرف بالصفحة الأولى المشاركة رقم 2 بالسطر السابع الآتي :*
*



			اي ان يوم السبت يبدأ من غروب الجمعة وينتهي بغروب السبت حيث يسمي بداية الاحد
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*إذن لحظة غروب شمس السبت هي بداية يوم الأحد ولو مر على الغروب ثانية واحدة .... لماذا ؟*

*لأنك قلت بالحرف الواحد بالصفحة الأول بالمشاركة رقم 2 بالسطر الخامس الآتي :*
*



			اليهود يحسبون تواريخهم بالتقويم القمري ، ويبدأ اليوم لديهم من غروب الشمس

أنقر للتوسيع...

**إذن اليوم يبدأ بغروب الشمس*
*وأنت قلت بالصفحة الأولي بالمشاركة رقم 2 السطر الثامن :*
*



			بغروب السبت حيث يسمي بداية الاحد

أنقر للتوسيع...

**إذن الأحد بدأ و له حساب *
*فأين هذا الحساب ؟*​


----------



## NEW_MAN (14 أبريل 2006)

الأدهم 1 قال:
			
		

> *على فكرة أنت تهربت ولم ترد على سؤالي بخصوص يوم سبت اليهودي والعمل فيه ...!!!!*​


اذا كان لديك اي تعليق بخصوص السبت اليهودي تفضل به 

انا لا اريد ان ادخل الى اسئلة فرعية . ما لديك تفضل به مباشرة ، اذا كان لديك ما تقوله 



> *إذن اليوم يبدأ بغروب الشمس*
> *وأنت قلت بالصفحة الأولي بالمشاركة رقم 2 السطر الثامن :*
> 
> *إذن الأحد بدأ و له حساب *
> *فأين هذا الحساب ؟*​




المشكلة انكم حتى الان تخلطون بين طريقتين الحساب 

الطريقة الاولى : تحسب جزء من اليوم كيوم ، وانا لم اتبعها في هذه الطريقة 
هي رخصة ، استعملها او لا استعملها ، وانا لم استعملها ...

الطريقة الثانية : اعتمدت حساب اليوم ككل ، وبالتالي ، فان يوم الاحد الذي يبدأ بغروب شمس السبت ، كان الرب يسوع قام بالفعل كوعده ، بعد ثلاثة ايام وثلاث ليال ، في اليوم الثالث ...

من يريد ان يكذبني ويقول ان كلامي خطأ ، يتفضل مشكورا ويقول لي متى قام الرب يسوع من الاموات ، في اي ساعة تحديدا ....

الرد التالي للاخ ليمو ارقام :


			
				limo2004 قال:
			
		

> انت الذى قررت ان المسيح قام فى فجر يوم الاحد يا عزيزى لا انا فاعلم ماتقول جيدا
> 
> ثانيا : اذا رجعنا الى انجيل متىالاصحاح28 نجد هذا النص الواضح الصريح
> 
> ...



لا ياعزيزي ليمو 
هذا وفقا لحسابك انت ...

الملاك دحرج الحجر ليس ليقوم الرب من الاموات 
وليس لكي يخرج الرب من القبر .....

هذا ما تفهمه انت ، ولسنا ملزمين بطريقة فهمكم الخاطئة دائما ...

الملاك دحرج الحجر ليعلن ان القبر فارغ ، وان الرب كان قد قام ...
اذا فجر الاحد تم اعلان ان القيامة تمت ...
وهي ليست الموعد النهائي للقيامة ....

هل وضح الامر 
اتمنى رغم اني اشك .....


----------



## raed (14 أبريل 2006)

عزيزي نيومان




> اذا كان لديك اي تعليق بخصوص السبت اليهودي تفضل به


 
هذا ما كتبته انت كرد على الاخ الادهم .

الاخ الادهم طرح عليك سؤال بخصوص هذا الموضوع ولديك احد الامرين :

1- ان تجيب على السؤال

2- ان ترد على السؤال بسؤال بل تسكت افضل لك.

 



> انا لا اريد ان ادخل الى اسئلة فرعية . ما لديك تفضل به مباشرة ، اذا كان لديك ما تقوله


 
ولماذا هذا الهروب يا نيومان ؟ الاسئلة الفرعية التي تتكلم انت عنها هي في صُلب الموضوع المطروح ، ولكن بسبب عجزك او هروبك من الرد ( الرأي الاول هو الارجح ) قلت بانك لا تريد اسئلة فرعية ، وهذا طبعا هو اسلوب الضعيف ، وانني مقتنع الان 100 % بان اسلوبك ضعيف وموقفك معدوم في هذا الطرح.

 



> المشكلة انكم حتى الان تخلطون بين طريقتين الحساب
> 
> الطريقة الاولى : تحسب جزء من اليوم كيوم ، وانا لم اتبعها في هذه الطريقة
> هي رخصة ، استعملها او لا استعملها ، وانا لم استعملها ...
> ...


 

ما هذا الاسلوب الغير منطقي والغير حضاري في التعامل مع الايام والاوقات في زمن المسيح ؟

انت تقول طريقتين ، فمن اين حصلت على هذه المعلومات القيمة يا نيومان ؟

ومن انت حتى تقرر في كل مرة طريقة معينة للحساب حتى تتماشى مع تناقضات كلامك ؟

اليوم عند اليهود يبدأ من غروب الشمس الى غروب الشمس في اليوم التالي ، وجزء اليوم يعتبر يوما كاملا.

من هنا انطلق في حوارك الغير بناء ولا حتى ينفع في شيء.

 



> من يريد ان يكذبني ويقول ان كلامي خطأ ، يتفضل مشكورا ويقول لي متى قام الرب يسوع من الاموات ، في اي ساعة تحديدا ....


 
انا ساقول لك بان كل كلامك خطأ ، القيامة كانت في اليوم الرابع من الدفن ( يوم الاحد ) حسب موضوعك المطروح .

اما سؤالك في اي ساعة تحديدا ، انا سارد عليك :

من غروب شمس يوم السبت بدأ يوما جديدا وهو الاحد ، فمن تلك اللحظة وحتى فجر الاحد ، هناك ساعات عديدة من الوقت ، فالقيامة كانت في اي ثانية من هذه الساعات.

سؤالك يا نيومان مع الاحترام سخيف جدا لا يسأله طفل بدأ ينطق الكلمات حديثا.

هل يهمنا في اي ساعة كانت القيامة يا نيومان ؟

هل تم ذكر الساعة في نصوص كتابكم ؟

نحن نتحدث عن الايام والليالي ، فنريد منك اثبات النبوءة الغير صحيحة مطلقا بهذا الامر ، ولكنك وضعت نفسك في مأزق وفتحت على نفسك باب بحيرة الكبريت من خلال طرحك الذي يدل ان المدة كانت ثلاثة ايام واربع ليالي ، واذا اعتمدنا الحساب اليهودي فيكون جزء اليوم يوما كاملا .

لو كان الساعة عند غروب شمس السبت 6 ، اذا من هنا بدأ يوم الاحد ، لو قلت لك ان القيامة كانت الساعة السابعة او الثامنة او العاشرة وثلاث دقائق وخمس ثواني ، اليس كل ذلك في يوم الاحد يا نيومان؟




> اذا فجر الاحد تم اعلان ان القيامة تمت ...
> وهي ليست الموعد النهائي للقيامة ....


 
هل لك ان توضح ما تريد قوله هنا للافادة.

تحياتي


----------



## raed (14 أبريل 2006)

انا مستغرب لماذا لا نستطيع تعديل مداخلاتنا ؟

في مداخلتي السابقة كتبت :




> ان ترد على السؤال بسؤال بل تسكت افضل لك


 
الصحيح هي :

ان لا ترد على السؤال بسؤال بل تسكت افضل لك

اقتضى التنويه


----------



## الأدهم 1 (14 أبريل 2006)

*أخي في الله "رائد" *
*جزاك الله خير الجزاء *
*واضح إن الموضوع كبير جداً على الأخ نيومان لدرجة أنه كشف لنا أن من حقه يحسب الأيام والليالي على مزاجه هو وليس بالقانون اليهودي .*
*ولو استمر حوارنا معه في هذا الأمر فلن يعترف بخطئه .*

*الآن للنتقل لنقطة ثانية*

*متى دُفن يسوع  قبل غروب شمس الأربعاء أم بعد غروب شمس الأربعاء ؟*

*راجع كلامك بالصفحة الأول قبل ردك وكذا الكتاب المقدس*
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=4975

*===========*​*رسالة لمدير المنتدى*

*كن عادلاً ياعزيزي*
*فأجدك أختفيت من الحوار*
*أين ليلة الأحد التي تحدثت أنت عنها ؟؟!!!*
*ظهر لك الآن أن زميلك نيومان رفض إضافتها*
*علماً بأنك اعترفت بها*
*لأسف فأنت لست عادلاً*
*فلعن الله قوماً ضاع الحق بينهم*
*يجب أن تكون قدوة للأخرين*
*لأنك مدير المنتدى*​*يكفيني شرفاً بأنني كشفت أكذوبة الصلب والتي هي أصل العقيدة المسيحية وأن حساباتكم على الأهواء وليس لحساب اليهود شأن في هذا الصدد*

*في انتظار رد نيومان بوقت دفن ربه .*​


----------



## My Rock (14 أبريل 2006)

الأدهم 1 قال:
			
		

> *===========*​*رسالة لمدير المنتدى*​
> *كن عادلاً ياعزيزي*
> *فأجدك أختفيت من الحوار*
> *أين ليلة الأحد التي تحدثت أنت عنها ؟؟!!!*
> ...


 
قال اختفيت من الحوار... ما هذه الصبيانية!!!!

انا لم اختف من الحوار بل متابع رد برد

لكن اراكم تكررون نفسكم, فقد قال الاخ نيومان مرارا و تكرار

انه من مغيب الاربعاء (اي الخميس بحسب الحساب اليهودي ) الى مغيب الخميس (اي الجمعة بحسب الحساب اليهودي) هو يوم مع ليلته

*57وجاءَ عِندَ المساءِ رجُلٌ غَنِـيٌّ مِنَ الرّامةِ اَسمُهُ يوسُفُ، وكانَ مِنْ تلاميذِ يَسوعَ. 58فدَخَلَ على بـيلاطُسَ وطلَبَ جَسدَ يَسوعَ. فأمَرَ بـيلاطُسُ أنْ يُسلَّموهُ إلَيهِ. 59فأخَذَ يوسُفُ جَسدَ يَسوعَ ولفَّهُ في كفَنٍ نظيفٍ، 60ووضَعَهُ في قبرٍ جديدٍ كانَ حَفَرَهُ لِنفسِهِ في الصَّخرِ، ثُمَّ دَحرجَ حجرًا كبـيرًا على بابِ القبرِ ومَضى. 61وكانَت مَريَمُ المَجْدليَّةُ، ومَريَمُ الأُخرى، جالِستَينِ تُجاهَ القَبرِ.*

و من مغيب الخميس (اي الجمعة بحسب الحساب اليهودي) الى مغيب الجمعة (اي السبت بالحساب اليهودي) يوم اخر بليلته

*62وفي الغدِ، أيْ بَعدَ التَّهيئَةِ لِلسَّبتِ، ذهَبَ رُؤساءُ الكَهنَةِ والفَرّيسيّونَ إلى بـيلاطُس 63وقالوا لَه: "تَذكَّرنا، يا سيَّدُ، أنَّ .ذلِكَ الدَّجالَ قالَ وهوَ حيٌّ: سأقومُ بَعدَ ثلاثةِ أيّـامِ. 64فأصْدِرْ أمرَكَ بِحِراسَةِ القَبرِ إلى اليومِ الثّالِثِ، *

و من مغيب الجمعة (اي السبت بحسب الحساب اليهودي) الى مغيب السبت (اي الاحد بحسب الحساب اليهودي) يوم بليلته 

بين غروب السبت و قبل فجر الاحد قام الرب يسوع

*ولمّا مَضى السَّبتُ وطلَعَ فَجرُ الأحَدِ، جاءَتْ مَريمُ المَجْدَليَّةُ ومَريمُ الأُخرى لِزيارَةِ القَبرِ. 2وفجأةً وقَعَ زِلزالٌ عظيمٌ، حينَ نَــزَلَ مَلاكُ الرَّبَّ مِنَ السَّماءِ ودَحرَجَ الحَجَرَ عَنْ بابِ القَبرِ وجلَسَ علَيهِ. 3وكانَ مَنظرُهُ كالبَرقِ وثَوبُهُ أبـيَضَ كالثَّلجِ. 4فاَرتَعبَ الحَرَسُ لمّا رأوهُ وصاروا مِثلَ الأمواتِ.*

فقولي في الليلة الثالثة يتبع قول الاخ نيومان في المداخلة رقم سبعة




> من غروب شمس الاربعاء الى غروب شمس الخميس ( يوم )
> وهنا ليلة
> ومن غروب شمس الخميس الى غروب شمس الجمعة ( يوم )
> وهنا ليلة
> ...


 
و لكن لنركز على الخلاف القائم بين مغيب السبت و فجر الاحد

_التي سميتوها الليلة الرابعة_

دعني الان اعطيك دليلا قاطعا على ان المسيح قد اتم نبوته في القيام باليوم الثالث

فلنرى متى اصحاح 27:

64فأصْدِرْ أمرَكَ بِحِراسَةِ القَبرِ إلى اليومِ الثّالِثِ، لِـئلاَّ يَجيءَ تلاميذُهُ ويَسرِقوهُ ويقولوا للشَّعبِ: قامَ مِنْ بَينِ الأمواتِ، فتكونَ هذِهِ الخِدعَةُ شرُا مِنَ الأولى".
65فقالَ لهُم بـيلاطُسُ: "عِندَكُم حرَسٌ، فاَذهَبوا واَحتاطوا كما تَرَونَ". 66فذَهبوا واَحتاطوا على القَبرِ، فختَموا الحجَرَ وأقاموا علَيهِ حَرَسًا.

اي امر بيلاطس بحراسة القبر الى اليوم الثالث 

لكن لنرى في متى 28:

ولمّا مَضى السَّبتُ وطلَعَ فَجرُ الأحَدِ، جاءَتْ مَريمُ المَجْدَليَّةُ ومَريمُ الأُخرى لِزيارَةِ القَبرِ. 2وفجأةً وقَعَ زِلزالٌ عظيمٌ، حينَ نَــزَلَ مَلاكُ الرَّبَّ مِنَ السَّماءِ ودَحرَجَ الحَجَرَ عَنْ بابِ القَبرِ وجلَسَ علَيهِ. 3وكانَ مَنظرُهُ كالبَرقِ وثَوبُهُ أبـيَضَ كالثَّلجِ. 4فاَرتَعبَ الحَرَسُ لمّا رأوهُ وصاروا مِثلَ الأمواتِ.

نرى وجود الحراس, اي لو كان اليوم الثالث ذهب وولى فلا داعي للحراس ان يحرسوا القبر, فلتركوه بدون اي حراسة, لكن القيامة كانت بحسب ما جاء بالنبوة على فمه الكريم



و الان لنأتي الى المداخلة المفحمة من الاخ ليمو

المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة *limo2004*
_انت الذى قررت ان المسيح قام فى فجر يوم الاحد يا عزيزى لا انا فاعلم ماتقول جيدا _

_ثانيا : اذا رجعنا الى انجيل متىالاصحاح28 نجد هذا النص الواضح الصريح _

_



			(ولمّا مَضى السَّبتُ وطلَعَ فَجرُ الأحَدِ، جاءَتْ مَريمُ المَجْدَليَّةُ ومَريمُ الأُخرى لِزيارَةِ القَبرِ. 2وفجأةً وقَعَ زِلزالٌ عظيمٌ، حينَ نَــزَلَ مَلاكُ الرَّبَّ مِنَ السَّماءِ ودَحرَجَ الحَجَرَ عَنْ بابِ القَبرِ وجلَسَ علَيهِ. 3وكانَ مَنظرُهُ كالبَرقِ وثَوبُهُ أبـيَضَ كالثَّلجِ. 4فاَرتَعبَ الحَرَسُ لمّا رأوهُ وصاروا مِثلَ الأمواتِ.)

أنقر للتوسيع...

_


> _فيعلم من صريح النص ان الملاك قام بدحرجة الحجر عن باب القبر _
> _وسؤالى ومتى كان هذا ؟؟؟؟؟؟_
> _الاجابه فى النص فجر يوم الاحد_
> _وهذا يعنى ان المسيح ظل فى القبر ليلة الاحد بكاملها قرابة احد عشر ساعه او اكثر فى القبر ._
> _ووفقا لحسابك يا عزيزى يكون المسيح قد قضى ليله كامله زياده عن المطلوب ._


 
_يا عزيزي عزوز, المسيح قام قبل مجئ المريمتان و دحرجت الحجر جاءت لا لخروج المسيح بل لتبيان ان القبر فارغ و بكلام الملاكان ان المسيح قد قــــــــــــام و لم ترى المريمتان المسيح, فلو قام في وقته لكان رأوه...._


----------



## raed (14 أبريل 2006)

ماي روك




> لكن اراكم تكررون نفسكم, فقد قال الاخ نيومان مرارا و تكرار
> 
> انه من مغيب الاربعاء (اي الخميس بحسب الحساب اليهودي ) الى مغيب الخميس (اي الجمعة بحسب الحساب اليهودي) هو يوم مع ليلته


 
هل تقول هذا الكلام وانت مقتنع به ام انك تجاري نيومان فيما يقول حتى وان كان على باطل وكلامه غير صحيح؟

هل مغيب الشمس يوم الاربعاء هو يوم الخميس ام بداية يوم الخميس ؟

كيف اصبح لديك من مغيب يوم الاربعاء الى مغيب يوم الخميس هو يوم الجمعة يا ماي روك ؟

وهذا طبعا ينطبق على باقي مداخلتك التالية :




> و من مغيب الخميس (اي الجمعة بحسب الحساب اليهودي) الى مغيب الجمعة (اي السبت بالحساب اليهودي) يوم اخر بليلته
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*من الواضح ان مداخلة نيومان وتعليقك مصرين عليها وهذا يعني ان القيامة كانت يوم الاحد وهو اليوم الرابع من الدفن وليس الثالث ، اما ما تقوله في الاتي :*

*



ولمّا مَضى السَّبتُ وطلَعَ فَجرُ الأحَدِ، جاءَتْ مَريمُ المَجْدَليَّةُ ومَريمُ الأُخرى لِزيارَةِ القَبرِ. 2وفجأةً وقَعَ زِلزالٌ عظيمٌ، حينَ نَــزَلَ مَلاكُ الرَّبَّ مِنَ السَّماءِ ودَحرَجَ الحَجَرَ عَنْ بابِ القَبرِ وجلَسَ علَيهِ. 3وكانَ مَنظرُهُ كالبَرقِ وثَوبُهُ أبـيَضَ كالثَّلجِ. 4فاَرتَعبَ الحَرَسُ لمّا رأوهُ وصاروا مِثلَ الأمواتِ.

فقولي في الليلة الثالثة يتبع قول الاخ نيومان في المداخلة رقم سبعة



و لكن لنركز على الخلاف القائم بين مغيب السبت و فجر الاحد

التي سميتوها الليلة الرابعة

دعني الان اعطيك دليلا قاطعا على ان المسيح قد اتم نبوته في القيام باليوم الرابع

أنقر للتوسيع...

 

النص يقول ان القيامة تمت في فجر يوم الاحد او قبله ، مع العلم ان اليوم الثالث ينتهي بمغيب يوم الاحد ، وبالتالي كانوا الحراس موجودين عند القبر لان المدة المطلوبة منهم لم تنتهي ، ولهذا لم يغادروا القبر ، فما الغريب في ذلك ؟*


ومن فمك ادينك ، فانت كتبت اعلاه بانك ستثبت لنا وبالدليل القاطع بان المسيح قد اتم النبوءة في اليوم الرابع ، وهذا يعني ان القيامة كانت في اليوم الرابع ، وبالطبع هذا الكلام خطا 100 %.




> فلنرى متى اصحاح 27:
> 
> 
> 64فأصْدِرْ أمرَكَ بِحِراسَةِ القَبرِ إلى اليومِ الثّالِثِ، لِـئلاَّ يَجيءَ تلاميذُهُ ويَسرِقوهُ ويقولوا للشَّعبِ: قامَ مِنْ بَينِ الأمواتِ، فتكونَ هذِهِ الخِدعَةُ شرُا مِنَ الأولى".
> ...




وهل انتهى اليوم الثالث حتى ينسحبوا الحراس من عند القبر ام عليهم الانتظار حتى مغيب يوم الاحد وبالتالي نقول تمت النبوءة؟

ولماذا كانت الزيارة في فجر يوم الاحد ويوم الاحد وهو الثالث حسب اعتقادكم لم يكتمل ؟




> لكن لنرى في متى 28:
> 
> ولمّا مَضى السَّبتُ وطلَعَ فَجرُ الأحَدِ، جاءَتْ مَريمُ المَجْدَليَّةُ ومَريمُ الأُخرى لِزيارَةِ القَبرِ. 2وفجأةً وقَعَ زِلزالٌ عظيمٌ، حينَ نَــزَلَ مَلاكُ الرَّبَّ مِنَ السَّماءِ ودَحرَجَ الحَجَرَ عَنْ بابِ القَبرِ وجلَسَ علَيهِ. 3وكانَ مَنظرُهُ كالبَرقِ وثَوبُهُ أبـيَضَ كالثَّلجِ. 4فاَرتَعبَ الحَرَسُ لمّا رأوهُ وصاروا مِثلَ الأمواتِ.
> 
> نرى وجود الحراس, اي لو كان اليوم الثالث ذهب وولى فلا داعي للحراس ان يحرسوا القبر, فلتركوه بدون اي حراسة, لكن القيامة كانت بحسب ما جاء بالنبوة على فمه الكريم


 
وكما قلت لك سابقا ومن فمك ادينك ، فها انت تناقض ما كتبته بنفسك سابقا ، اليوم الثالث لم ينتهي كي ينسحب الحراس من عند القبر وبالتالي النبوءة غير صحيحة .

 



_



 المسيح قام قبل مجئ المريمتان و دحرجت الحجر جاءت لا لخروج المسيح بل لتبيان ان القبر فارغ و بكلام الملاكان ان المسيح قد قــــــــــــام و لم ترى المريمتان المسيح, فلو قام في وقته لكان رأوه....

أنقر للتوسيع...

_ 
_في اي يوم كانت القيامة يا ماي روك ؟ ارجو الاجابة وبالتحديد حتى نعيد اوراقنا في الحوار سواء معك او مع نيومان ، لانه بصراحة اصبح في الموضوع لعبة المتاهات._

_تحياتي_


----------



## My Rock (14 أبريل 2006)

raed قال:
			
		

> ماي روك
> 
> 
> 
> ...





لا اله الا المسيح... الاخ نيو مان يتكلم من بداية الموضوع على حساب الايام بحسب الحساب اليهودي

يعني انت فين الحوار فين يا رجل!!!

راجع المداخلات الاولى لتفهم معنى مداخلتي يا رجل






*من الواضح ان مداخلة نيومان وتعليقك مصرين عليها وهذا يعني ان القيامة كانت يوم الاحد وهو اليوم الرابع من الدفن وليس الثالث ، اما ما تقوله في الاتي :*




*



النص يقول ان القيامة تمت في فجر يوم الاحد او قبله ، مع العلم ان اليوم الثالث ينتهي بمغيب يوم الاحد ، وبالتالي كانوا الحراس موجودين عند القبر لان المدة المطلوبة منهم لم تنتهي ، ولهذا لم يغادروا القبر ، فما الغريب في ذلك ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*اين في النص قال ان القيامة كانت في فجر الاحد؟*
*هل رجعنا للكذب و التدليس؟*
*النص يقول في فجر يوم الاحد جاءت المريمتان فلقتى القبر فارغ!!!!*





> ومن فمك ادينك ، فانت كتبت اعلاه بانك ستثبت لنا وبالدليل القاطع بان المسيح قد اتم النبوءة في اليوم الرابع ، وهذا يعني ان القيامة كانت في اليوم الرابع ، وبالطبع هذا الكلام خطا 100 %.


 
خطـأ مطبعي لا تخاف يا عزيزي

 







_



في اي يوم كانت القيامة يا ماي روك ؟ ارجو الاجابة وبالتحديد حتى نعيد اوراقنا في الحوار سواء معك او مع نيومان ، لانه بصراحة اصبح في الموضوع لعبة المتاهات.

تحياتي

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
في اليوم الثالث ههههه_


----------



## NEW_MAN (15 أبريل 2006)

دعني الخص الكلام مرة اخرى 

قال المسيح : انه سوف يبقى في القبر ثلاثة ايام وثلاثة ليالي 
وقال ايضا ، انه سوف يقوم في اليوم الثالث ...

أحسبها معي 

من غروب شمس الاربعاء الى غروب شمس الخميس ثال
( يوم اول ويتخلله ليلة اولى )
ومن غروب شمس الخميس الى غروب شمس الجمعة 
( يوم ثاني ويتخلله ليلة ثانية )
ومن غروب شمس الجمعة الى غروب شمس السبت 
( يوم ثالث ويتخلله ليلة ثالثة ) 
فجر الاحد جاء الملاك دحرج الحجر ليظهر القبر الفارغ ويعلن ان القيامة حدثت في اليوم الثالث كما قال الرب يسوع ...

هل الكلام واضح ؟؟؟

اين الاعتراض اذا ؟؟؟

التساؤل عن الليلة الرابعة هنا ليس له اي مجال منطقي 
فالملاك دحرج الحجر ليس لكي يخرج الرب القائم من الاموات 
ولكن ليعلن ان القبر فارغ ...

اذا ليس هناك ليلة رابعة


----------



## raed (15 أبريل 2006)

عزيزي نيومان

احسنت في مداخلتك الاخيرة ، وبقي عليك ان تجاوب على السؤالين التاليين فقط لانهاء الموضوع تماما ، ارجو ان تكون اجابتك محددة تماما :

من غروب شمس الاربعاء الى غروب شمس الخميس يكون اليوم الاول وليلته ويكون يوم الخميس.

من غروب شمس الخميس الى غروب شمس الجمعة يكون اليوم الثاني وليلته ويكون يوم الجمعة.

من غروب شمس الجمعة الى غروب شمس السبت يكون اليوم الثالث وليلته ويكون يوم السبت.


الحراس ما زالوا موجودين عند فجر الاحد وهو اليوم الرابع للدفن.





> من غروب شمس الجمعة الى غروب شمس السبت
> ( يوم ثالث ويتخلله ليلة ثالثة )
> فجر الاحد جاء الملاك دحرج الحجر ليظهر القبر الفارغ ويعلن ان القيامة حدثت في اليوم الثالث كما قال الرب يسوع ...
> 
> ...


 

السؤالين :

1- هل كانت القيامة في اليوم الثالث وهو يوم السبت حسب كلامك اعلاه وحسب الطريقة اليهودية في حساب اليوم وليلته والتي انت قمت بوضعها في اكثر من مداخلة ؟

الجواب بنعم او لا مع التعليق.

2- ماذا كان يفعل الحراس عند القبر في فجر الاحد وهو اليوم الرابع مع العلم ان التعليمات لهم هو حراسة القبر حتى اليوم الثالث فقط؟

انتظر منك الرد لانهاء هذا الموضوع.

تحياتي


----------



## الأدهم 1 (15 أبريل 2006)

My Rock قال:
			
		

> فقيامة المسيح في فجر الاحد لا تعتبر اليوم الرابع بل تعتبر ليلة السبت اي الليلة الثالثة... فاراكم تحسبون اربعة ايام و ليلتان...
> سلام و نعمة




هذه للتذكرة فقط 




> My Rock
> _يا عزيزي عزوز, المسيح قام قبل مجئ المريمتان و دحرجت الحجر جاءت لا لخروج المسيح بل لتبيان ان القبر فارغ و بكلام الملاكان ان المسيح قد قــــــــــــام و لم ترى المريمتان المسيح, فلو قام في وقته لكان رأوه...._


 


> NEW_MAN
> فجر الاحد جاء الملاك دحرج الحجر ليظهر القبر الفارغ ويعلن ان القيامة حدثت في اليوم الثالث كما قال الرب يسوع ...
> هل الكلام واضح ؟؟؟
> اين الاعتراض اذا ؟؟؟




حقيقةً أتعجب من أثنين من المسيحية يتحدثون بهذا الشكل .
ياسادة ما هو الدليل الموثق ان قيامة ربكم كانت قبل غروب شمس السبت ؟
أنا عاوز دليل واحد من الكتاب المقدس .... دليل وااااااحد فقط .

هل معنى وجود القبر خالي فجر الأحد يعني ان النبؤة تحققت ؟ أحلام وردية ههههههه

فطالما الأمر مخفي عن الجميع ... فأحتمال قيامه في خلال الثلاثة أيام امر وارد بنسبة 99,999%

لأنكم لا تملكون دليل واحد وقاطع على أن قيامة ربكم كانت قبل غروب شمس السبت ، فقد تكون حدثت فور دفنه أو بعدها بليلة أو بعدها بيوم وكذلك قد تكون قبل غروب شمس السبت وقد تكون بعد غروب شمس السبت.
إذن جميع الأحتمالات واردة .. وطالما لا تملكون دليل مؤكد بنسبة 100% بقيامة ربكم قبل غروب شمس السبت ، فإذن النبؤة باطلة ..... هذا أولاً .

ثانياً : أنا أملك الدليل ؛ وهذا هو *الدليل* الذي يثبت أن ربكم يسوع قام بعد غروب شمس السبت أي ان القيامة جاءت باليوم الرابع وهو يوم الأحد :

*مرقس*
*16: 9 و بعدما قام باكرا في اول الاسبوع ظهر اولا لمريم المجدلية التي كان قد اخرج منها سبعة شياطين* 

ألا يكفي هذا ياسادة؟​


----------



## raed (15 أبريل 2006)

اخي الادهم

لماذا كشفت السر للقيامة بشكل مستعجل؟

على كل حال جزاك الله كل خير.


تحياتي


----------



## NEW_MAN (15 أبريل 2006)

=الأدهم 1]
أنا عاوز دليل واحد من الكتاب المقدس .... دليل وااااااحد فقط .​ 
هل معنى وجود القبر خالي فجر الأحد يعني ان النبؤة تحققت ؟ أحلام وردية ههههههه​ 
فطالما الأمر مخفي عن الجميع ... فأحتمال قيامه في خلال الثلاثة أيام امر وارد بنسبة 99,999%​[/quote]

اعتقد انك تعرف القاعدة الفقهية التي تقول 

البينة على من ادعى 

اذا اردت ان تثبت ادعائك ان القيامة لم تكن حسب كلام الرب يسوع المسيح 
فعليك انت الاثبات ...

اما نحن فكلامنا ليس ( احتمالات ) كما تتفضل سيادتك 
بل هو كلام مبني على الحقائق التي قالها الصادق الصدوق السيد المسيح ...

الذي لم يكذب ولم يعلم الكذب في ثلاث حالات ولا حالة واحدة ...



> أنا أملك الدليل ؛ وهذا هو *الدليل* الذي يثبت أن ربكم يسوع قام بعد غروب شمس السبت أي ان القيامة جاءت باليوم الرابع وهو يوم الأحد :
> 
> *مرقس*
> *16: 9 و بعدما قام باكرا في اول الاسبوع ظهر اولا لمريم المجدلية التي كان قد اخرج منها سبعة شياطين*




هذا ليس دليل ان المسيح قام في اليوم الرابع ...

اذ ان هذه الكلمات لا تعني الا شيئا واحدا 

قام باكرا في اول الاسبوع 

هذا تأكيد لما جاء قبله في الفقرة التي تجاهلتها 
وتعال نقرأها معا ونضعها امام القراء الاعزاء ...
1 وبعد ما مضى السبت اشترت مريم المجدلية ومريم ام يعقوب وسالومة حنوطا ليأتين ويدهنّه.
2 وباكرا جدا في اول الاسبوع أتين الى القبر اذ طلعت الشمس.
3 وكنّ يقلن فيما بينهنّ من يدحرج لنا الحجر عن باب القبر.
4 فتطلعن ورأين ان الحجر قد دحرج.لانه كان عظيما جدا.
5 ولما دخلن القبر رأين شابا جالسا عن اليمين لابسا حلة بيضاء فاندهشن.
6 فقال لهنّ لا تندهشن.انتنّ تطلبن يسوع الناصري المصلوب.قد قام.ليس هو ههنا.هوذا الموضع الذي وضعوه فيه.
7 لكن اذهبن وقلن لتلاميذه ولبطرس انه يسبقكم الى الجليل.هناك ترونه كما قال لكم.
8 فخرجن سريعا وهربن من القبر لان الرعدة والحيرة اخذتاهنّ ولم يقلن لاحد شيئا لانهنّ كنّ خائفات
9 وبعد ما قام باكرا في اول الاسبوع ظهر اولا لمريم المجدلية التي كان قد اخرج منها سبعة شياطين.
10 فذهبت هذه واخبرت الذين كانوا معه وهم ينوحون ويبكون.
11 فلما سمع اولئك انه حيّ وقد نظرته لم يصدقوا
( مرقس 16: 1 - 11) 


اذا الكلام واضح ان مريم جاءت ( باكرا جدا ) فوجدت ان ( الحجر قد تم دحرجته بالفعل ) وقلنا ان رفع الحجر ليس لخروج الرب القائم من الاموات ولكن لاعلان ان القبر فارغ والقيامة حدثت ...

الكلمات الاخيرة التي كتبتها انت تأتي لتأكيد المعنى 

قام باكرا في اول الاسبوع 

هي غلطة اللغة العربية التي ليس فيها الازمنة للفعل الموجودة في اللغة اليونانية والانجليزية ...

ولذلك اضع لك ما جاء في الترجمة الانجليزية بخصوص هذا المعنى لتفهم وتتعلم ...

Now when Jesus was risen early the first day of the week, he appeared first to Mary Magdalene, out of whom he had cast seven devils.

هذا الفعل اسمه ( الماضي التام ) 
هل تذكر ماذا كانوا يعلموننا في الافعال بالنسبة للماضي التام ؟؟؟
هناك فعلان حدثا في الماضي احدهما يسبق الآخر 
الحدث القديم الماضي ( was risen ) والحدث القديم الحديث ( He appeared)  

اذا فالجملة معناها ان الرب قام اولا ثم ظهر لمريم المجدلية ...
هذان الحدثان يضع لهما البشير زمنا لتسجيلهما ( باكرا اول ايام الاسبوع )
اذا فهذا الزمن تحديد لظهور الرب لمريم المجدلية ، وليس تحديد لقيامته 

حيث ان الفقرة من اولها تقول انه في وقت سابق لهذا الزمن ( باكرا جدا ) كانت مريم المجدلية عند القبر والحجر مرفوع والرب كان قائما بالفعل ...

معلش يا اخ الادهم ...

ما اتيت به هو اثبات لصالحنا ...

ربنا معاك .....


----------



## raed (15 أبريل 2006)

عزيزي نيومان


> Now when Jesus was risen early the first day of the week, he appeared first to Mary Magdalene, out of whom he had cast seven devils.
> 
> هذا الفعل اسمه ( الماضي التام )
> هل تذكر ماذا كانوا يعلموننا في الافعال بالنسبة للماضي التام ؟؟؟
> ...


 

وكما اعهدك دائما انت ممتاز لانك دائما تضع نفسك في مطبات الكتابة .

النص في اللغة الانجليزية واضح بخصوص القيامة ، النص يقول ان القيامة تمت باكرا في اليوم الاول من الاسبوع ، اي بعد غروب شمس السبت وقبل غروب شمس الاحد ، اي ان القيامة كانت يوم الاحد وبغض النظر في اي ساعة .

وهذا الكلام يناقض تماما كامل موضوعك من اوله الى آخره ، لانه حسب موضوعك يكون يوم الاحد هو اليوم الرابع للدفن وهذا الكلام لا يتطابق مع النص الذي قمت بنفسك بوضعه.

لك مني كل التحية .

الموضوع الان بالنسبة لي في عداد الموتى ولا قيامة له.

تحياتي


----------



## NEW_MAN (15 أبريل 2006)

raed قال:
			
		

> النص في اللغة الانجليزية واضح بخصوص القيامة ، النص يقول ان القيامة تمت باكرا في اليوم الاول من الاسبوع ، اي بعد غروب شمس السبت وقبل غروب شمس الاحد ، اي ان القيامة كانت يوم الاحد وبغض النظر في اي ساعة .


 
النص واضح لمن يقرأ 

باكرا جدا في اليوم الاول من الاسبوع (كان الحجر مدحرجا من على القبر ) 
اي ان القيامة حدثت قبلها ....

النص لا يتكلم عن القيامة 

النص يتكلم عن الكشف عن القبر الفارغ ...

يارب يكون الكلام واضح هذه المرة 
ونرى اثباتات بدلا من اللف والدوران ...


----------



## الأدهم 1 (16 أبريل 2006)

NEW_MAN قال:
			
		

> *باكرا جدا في اليوم الاول من الاسبوع (كان الحجر مدحرجا من على القبر ) *
> *اي ان القيامة حدثت قبلها ....*
> 
> *النص لا يتكلم عن القيامة *
> ...



*هههههههههههه*
*لا تحزن ياعزيزي ، فحن لا نتبع أهوائك بل نتبع ما جاء بالكتاب المقدس .*
*الآن :*
*وبعد أن كشفنا بالدليل القاطع أن ربكم يسوع قام من قبره يوم الأحد باكراً كما جاء بالكتاب المقدس بإنجيل مرقس المعترف به دولياً بقول : *
*مرقس
16: 9 و بعدما قام باكرا في اول الاسبوع ظهر اولا لمريم المجدلية التي كان قد اخرج منها سبعة شياطين *
*فقول : *
*مرقس
16: 9 و بعدما قام ...*
*من الذي قام ؟ إذن الفاعل محذوف وتقديره هو ؟ من هو هذا ؟ يسوع بالطبع لأنه فاعل القيامة .*
*بذلك وصلنا إلى أن يسوع بقى في قبره 3 ايام واربعة ليالي .*
*ولكن هذه الحسابيةينقصها شيء واحد وهو  !!!!!*
*متي دُفن ربكم ؟*
*هل الأربعاء ام الخميس والذي هو السبت الذي ليس فيه عمل ؟*
*فلو عدنا للصفحة الثانية فتجدني بالمشاركة رقم 13 ذكرت لك جملة عجيبة جداً ولكنك أعتقدت أنني فقدت تركيزي في هذا الحوار وهي *


> *الأدهم 1*
> *وأرى أن تعدل الموضوع وتخلي الدفن يوم الخميس وبلاش يوم الأربعاء ده*
> *http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=4975&page=2*



*وأنت أسرعت بمشاركة رقم 14 وكأنك أحرزت هدف النصر بقولك :*


> *NEW_MAN*
> *الله ينور عليك
> ويفتح على والديك
> طيب ما نت حلو وبتفهم اهه ، امال بيقولوا عليك غير كده ليه ؟؟؟
> ...


*
أي أنك تعترف بأن ربك دُفن يوم الخميس ..... :yahoo: *
*خطأ ياعزيزي :t31: *
*لأن ربك دُفن يوم الأربعاء وليس الخميس لأنه كان سبت اليهود الذي ليس به عمل ، وقد أكد الكتاب المقدس وأقر بأن ربك يسوع دُفن قبل السبت *
*أقرأ ياعزيزي .. فالموضوع انتهى خلاص ورايتك البيضاء :kap: تلوح امام الجميع الآن *
*مرقس*
*15: 42 و لما كان المساء اذ كان الاستعداد اي ما قبل السبت *
*إذن الحساب الصحيح هو *
*1) قبل غروب شمس الأربعاء ........ أول يوم*
*2) **من غروب شمس الاربعاء الى غروب شمس الخميس ثال
( يوم ثاني ويتخلله ليلة اولى )
3) ومن غروب شمس الخميس الى غروب شمس الجمعة 
**( يوم ثالث ويتخلله ليلة ثانية )
4) ومن غروب شمس الجمعة الى غروب شمس السبت 
( يوم رابع ويتخلله ليلة ثالثة ) *
*5) بعد غروب شمس السبت ......... ليلة رابعة *

*وبهذا بقى ربك بالقبر 4ايام و4 ليالي .... بالمصدر *
*---------------------------*
*ننتقل الآن إلى نقطة أخري*
*يوحنا *
*19: 36 لان هذا كان ليتم الكتاب القائل عظم لا يكسر منه *
*السؤال : كيف يدخل مسمار الصَلب الغليظ بيد ورجل ربك بدون جسر عظمة ؟*
*قم وجس يدك ورجلك واشرح لنا من اي ناحية تمكن ربك من ان *​
<SPAN lang=AR-SA>


----------



## الأدهم 1 (16 أبريل 2006)

NEW_MAN قال:
			
		

> *باكرا جدا في اليوم الاول من الاسبوع (كان الحجر مدحرجا من على القبر ) *
> *اي ان القيامة حدثت قبلها ....*
> 
> *النص لا يتكلم عن القيامة *
> ...



*هههههههههههه*
*لا تحزن ياعزيزي ، فحن لا نتبع أهوائك بل نتبع ما جاء بالكتاب المقدس .*
*الآن :*
*وبعد أن كشفنا بالدليل القاطع أن ربكم يسوع قام من قبره يوم الأحد باكراً كما جاء بالكتاب المقدس بإنجيل مرقس المعترف به دولياً بقول : *
*مرقس
16: 9 و بعدما قام باكرا في اول الاسبوع ظهر اولا لمريم المجدلية التي كان قد اخرج منها سبعة شياطين *
*فقول : *
*مرقس
16: 9 و بعدما قام ...*
*من الذي قام ؟ إذن الفاعل محذوف وتقديره هو ؟ من هو هذا ؟ يسوع بالطبع لأنه فاعل القيامة .*
*بذلك وصلنا إلى أن يسوع بقى في قبره 3 ايام واربعة ليالي .*
*ولكن هذه الحسابيةينقصها شيء واحد وهو  !!!!!*
*متي دُفن ربكم ؟*
*هل الأربعاء ام الخميس والذي هو السبت الذي ليس فيه عمل ؟*
*فلو عدنا للصفحة الثانية فتجدني بالمشاركة رقم 13 ذكرت لك جملة عجيبة جداً ولكنك أعتقدت أنني فقدت تركيزي في هذا الحوار وهي *


> *الأدهم 1*
> *وأرى أن تعدل الموضوع وتخلي الدفن يوم الخميس وبلاش يوم الأربعاء ده*
> *http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=4975&page=2*



*وأنت أسرعت بمشاركة رقم 14 وكأنك أحرزت هدف النصر بقولك :*


> *NEW_MAN*
> *الله ينور عليك
> ويفتح على والديك
> طيب ما نت حلو وبتفهم اهه ، امال بيقولوا عليك غير كده ليه ؟؟؟
> ...


*
أي أنك تعترف بأن ربك دُفن يوم الخميس ..... :yahoo: *
*خطأ ياعزيزي :t31: *
*لأن ربك دُفن يوم الأربعاء وليس الخميس لأنه كان سبت اليهود الذي ليس به عمل ، وقد أكد الكتاب المقدس وأقر بأن ربك يسوع دُفن قبل السبت *
*أقرأ ياعزيزي .. فالموضوع انتهى خلاص ورايتك البيضاء :kap: تلوح امام الجميع الآن *
*مرقس*
*15: 42 و لما كان المساء اذ كان الاستعداد اي ما قبل السبت *
*إذن الحساب الصحيح هو *
*1) قبل غروب شمس الأربعاء ........ أول يوم*
*2) **من غروب شمس الاربعاء الى غروب شمس الخميس ثال
( يوم ثاني ويتخلله ليلة اولى )
3) ومن غروب شمس الخميس الى غروب شمس الجمعة 
**( يوم ثالث ويتخلله ليلة ثانية )
4) ومن غروب شمس الجمعة الى غروب شمس السبت 
( يوم رابع ويتخلله ليلة ثالثة ) *
*5) بعد غروب شمس السبت ......... ليلة رابعة *

*وبهذا بقى ربك بالقبر 4ايام و4 ليالي .... بالمصدر *
*---------------------------*
*ننتقل الآن إلى نقطة أخري*
*يوحنا *
*19: 36 لان هذا كان ليتم الكتاب القائل عظم لا يكسر منه *
*السؤال : كيف يدخل مسمار الصَلب الغليظ بيد ورجل ربك بدون جسر عظمة ؟*
*قم وجس يدك ورجلك واشرح لنا من اي ناحية تمكن ربك من ان *​
<SPAN lang=AR-SA>


----------



## الأدهم 1 (16 أبريل 2006)

NEW_MAN قال:
			
		

> *باكرا جدا في اليوم الاول من الاسبوع (كان الحجر مدحرجا من على القبر ) *
> *اي ان القيامة حدثت قبلها ....*
> 
> *النص لا يتكلم عن القيامة *
> ...



*هههههههههههه*
*لا تحزن ياعزيزي ، فحن لا نتبع أهوائك بل نتبع ما جاء بالكتاب المقدس .*
*الآن :*
*وبعد أن كشفنا بالدليل القاطع أن ربكم يسوع قام من قبره يوم الأحد باكراً كما جاء بالكتاب المقدس بإنجيل مرقس المعترف به دولياً بقول : *
*مرقس
16: 9 و بعدما قام باكرا في اول الاسبوع ظهر اولا لمريم المجدلية التي كان قد اخرج منها سبعة شياطين *
*فقول : *
*مرقس
16: 9 و بعدما قام ...*
*من الذي قام ؟ إذن الفاعل محذوف وتقديره هو ؟ من هو هذا ؟ يسوع بالطبع لأنه فاعل القيامة .*
*بذلك وصلنا إلى أن يسوع بقى في قبره 3 ايام واربعة ليالي .*
*ولكن هذه الحسابيةينقصها شيء واحد وهو  !!!!!*
*متي دُفن ربكم ؟*
*هل الأربعاء ام الخميس والذي هو السبت الذي ليس فيه عمل ؟*
*فلو عدنا للصفحة الثانية فتجدني بالمشاركة رقم 13 ذكرت لك جملة عجيبة جداً ولكنك أعتقدت أنني فقدت تركيزي في هذا الحوار وهي *


> *الأدهم 1*
> *وأرى أن تعدل الموضوع وتخلي الدفن يوم الخميس وبلاش يوم الأربعاء ده*
> *http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=4975&page=2*



*وأنت أسرعت بمشاركة رقم 14 وكأنك أحرزت هدف النصر بقولك :*


> *NEW_MAN*
> *الله ينور عليك
> ويفتح على والديك
> طيب ما نت حلو وبتفهم اهه ، امال بيقولوا عليك غير كده ليه ؟؟؟
> ...


*
أي أنك تعترف بأن ربك دُفن يوم الخميس ..... :yahoo: *
*خطأ ياعزيزي :t31: *
*لأن ربك دُفن يوم الأربعاء وليس الخميس لأنه كان سبت اليهود الذي ليس به عمل ، وقد أكد الكتاب المقدس وأقر بأن ربك يسوع دُفن قبل السبت *
*أقرأ ياعزيزي .. فالموضوع انتهى خلاص ورايتك البيضاء :kap: تلوح امام الجميع الآن *
*مرقس*
*15: 42 و لما كان المساء اذ كان الاستعداد اي ما قبل السبت *
*إذن الحساب الصحيح هو *
*1) قبل غروب شمس الأربعاء ........ أول يوم*
*2) **من غروب شمس الاربعاء الى غروب شمس الخميس ثال
( يوم ثاني ويتخلله ليلة اولى )
3) ومن غروب شمس الخميس الى غروب شمس الجمعة 
**( يوم ثالث ويتخلله ليلة ثانية )
4) ومن غروب شمس الجمعة الى غروب شمس السبت 
( يوم رابع ويتخلله ليلة ثالثة ) *
*5) بعد غروب شمس السبت ......... ليلة رابعة *

*وبهذا بقى ربك بالقبر 4ايام و4 ليالي .... بالمصدر *
*---------------------------*
*ننتقل الآن إلى نقطة أخري*
*يوحنا *
*19: 36 لان هذا كان ليتم الكتاب القائل عظم لا يكسر منه *
*السؤال : كيف يدخل مسمار الصَلب الغليظ بيد ورجل ربك بدون جسر عظمة ؟*
*قم وجس يدك ورجلك واشرح لنا من اي ناحية تمكن ربك من ان *​
<SPAN lang=AR-SA>


----------



## limo2004 (16 أبريل 2006)

السلام على من اتبع الهدى 

بارك الله فيك اخى الادهم 1 
الزميل نيومان

انا لا افهم لماذا العناد والحق ابلج كنور الصبح  
النص صريح ولا افهم كيف تنحرف بتفسيره هذا الانحراف الخطير كى لا تبدوا فى مظهر من اخطأ
النص يقول 
(*16: 9 و بعدما قام باكرا في اول الاسبوع )*
هذه ترجمة فاندييك
اما الترجمة الكاثوليكيه اكثر وضوحا 
*9قامَ يسوعُ فجْرَ الأَحد،* 
والترجمة الانجليزيه صريحه
   9 When Jesus rose early on the first day of the week

تذكر يا عزيزى انك من وضعت الشرط



> هل يمكنك ان ترجع الى الاناجيل وتقول لي في اي ساعة قام الرب يسوع المسيح ؟؟؟؟


 
ولقد رجعنا الى الاناجيل وجئناك بها واضحه جليه فلماذا المكابره ؟؟؟

واعيد عليك السؤال الذى تتهرب منه دائما 

كلام من هذا 


> *بعدها قام الرب يسوع ( فجر يوم الأحد )*


ارجو ان يكون لديك الشجاعه الادبيه لتقول لنا من قائل هذه العباره

والان لنفرض ان المسيح قام فى الفتره من غروب شمس السبت الى فجر الاحد 
هذا معناه انه قام فى اليوم الرابع  ولا معنى له غير هذا وهذا باطل بأتفاق الاناجيل عزيزى ان قيام المسيح حسب كلامك كان يجب ان يكون قبل غروب شمس السبت حتى تتحقق النبؤه بقيامه فى اليوم الثالث اما قيامه بعد الغروب ولو بفمتو ثانيه فهذا محسوب فى اليوم الرابع فتسقط النبؤه ويسقط حسابك

تحياتى


----------



## الأدهم 1 (16 أبريل 2006)

*أخي في الله " limo2004"*

*قال تعالى : جاء الحق وزهق الباطل ان الباطل كان زهوقا *

*ونحمد الله أننا كشفنا لهم أن قصة القيامة ما هي إلا أكذوبة وليس لها دليل أو شاهد على قصتها ، وأن النبوءة باطلة .*

*وقال بولس : و ان لم يكن المسيح قد قام فباطل ايمانكم انتم *

*وها قد أثبتنا باطل إيمانكم .*

*كورنثوش 1*​<SPAN lang=AR-EG dir=rtl style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt; FONT-FAMILY: 'Arabic Transparent'; mso-ascii-font-family: Verdana; mso-hansi-font-family: Verdana; mso-ansi-language: ZH-CN">
<SPAN lang=AR-SA><FONT face=Arial><FONT size=5><FONT color=green><STRONG>15: 12 و لكن ان كان المسيح يكرز به انه قام من الاموات فكيف يقول قوم بينكم ان ليس قيامة اموات


----------



## NEW_MAN (16 أبريل 2006)

الأدهم 1 قال:
			
		

> *ونحمد الله أننا كشفنا لهم أن قصة القيامة ما هي إلا أكذوبة وليس لها دليل أو شاهد على قصتها ، وأن النبوءة باطلة .*​
> *وقال بولس : و ان لم يكن المسيح قد قام فباطل ايمانكم انتم *​
> *وها قد أثبتنا باطل إيمانكم .*​
> 
> ​




اذا لم يكن المسيح قد قام من الاموات 

فاين الجسد الذي في القبر يا فالح ؟؟؟




> هذه ترجمة فاندييك
> اما الترجمة الكاثوليكيه اكثر وضوحا
> ​




يا اخي الفاضل 

ليس الترجمة هي الحكم والمرجع الاخير 

الاصل اليوناني هو المرجع الاول والاخير 

اليك موقع الانجيل باليوناني 

www.greekbible.com

تفضل وترجم لنا الاصل !!!!

*



وبهذا بقى ربك بالقبر 4ايام و4 ليالي .... بالمصدر 


أنقر للتوسيع...



يا اخي الفاضل قلت لك قل لي اي ساعة قام المسيح ؟؟؟
كيف تحسب الليلة الرابعة وعلى اي اساس ؟؟؟

في انتظار الاخوة عباقرة زمانهم ، الذين يعتقدون واهمين انهم سوف يأتون بما لم يأته عتاولة قبلهم للتشكيك في عقيدة راسخة ثابتة تقول بقيامة المسيح ...

حتى ان الاسلام نفسه ، لم يجد الا الاعتراف بصعود المسيح حيا 
مع التلاعب في قصة الصليب قبلها ..

اين جسد المسيح يا سادة 
اين هو القبر الذي يحوي جسد المسيح ؟؟؟

اجيبوا ان استطعتم ...*​


----------



## الأدهم 1 (17 أبريل 2006)

*ياأستاذ نيومان ... سأتغاضى عن أي كلام ذكرته لكي لا أخرج عن الموضوع ........ أنظر إلى مصدرك اليوناني ياعزيزي*
*ياسادة لكم الدليل القاطع بان المصلوب قام في اليوم الرابع وليس في اليوم الثالث بالساعة وقدمه لنا الأستاذ الكبير نيومان بيده :mus13: *

*هذا هو النص باليونانية بمصدره*​*http://www.greekbible.com/index.php*

* αναστας δε πρωι πρωτη σαββατου εφανη πρωτον μαρια τη μαγδαληνη παρ ης εκβεβληκει επτα δαιμονια*​ 
*فلو ضغط حضرتك على أي كلمة سيطرح عليك نفس الموقع معناها بالإنجليزية *

*تعالى نرى الحقيقة المؤلمة التي تثبت صحة أقوالي :*​ 
*αναστας,v  {an-is'-tay-mee}
to cause to rise up, raise up*​ 
*πρωι ,d  {pro-ee'}
1) in the morning, early*
*2) the fourth watch of the night, from 3 o'clock in the morning  until 6 o'clock approximately  :mus13: *​ 
*,n  {sab'-bat-on}sabbatou*
*1) the seventh day of each week which was a sacred festival on  which the Israelites were required to abstain from all work  1a) the institution of the sabbath, the law for keeping holy  every seventh day of the week  1b) a single sabbath, sabbath day  2) seven days, a week *​ 
*أعتقد الآن حجة سيادتك باطلة والنص اليوناني أصدق منك والمصلوب قام في اليوم الرابع وهو صباح اليوم السابع من بين الساعة الثالثة إلى الساعة السادسة فجر الأحد (بالتحديد أهوه بدلاً مما ذكرته انت ومدير المنتدى أنه قام في اليوم الثالث ثم ابتسم هههه ، فما رأيه الآن ؟ ) .... وبذلك النبوء باطلة وما بنى على باطل فهو باطل .*

*أعتقد أنتهى حوارنا إلى هذا الحد ، فلا أصدق من النسخ اليونانية .*

*أخيراً أنهي حواري معك بأن أعرفك بنفسي :*

*أنا العبد الفقير لله : السيف البتار مدير منتدى اتباع المرسلين وجئت هنا بناءً على طلب أحد الأخوة المسلمين لأثبت للجميع أن الإيمان المسيحي باطل وليس هناك دليل واحد على صدقه وما بني على باطل فهو باطل .*

*أخيراً : أنا أعلم علم اليقين أن هذا الموضوع إما سيحذف أو سيتم تعديل مشاركاتي .. لأن هذه المناظرة تعتبر وصمة عار للمسيحية عامة ولمنتدى الكنيسة العربية خاصة .*

*أسأل الله لكم الهداية .*


----------



## limo2004 (17 أبريل 2006)

السلام على من اتبع الهدى 

اخى الكريم الادهم 1   او استاذى الجليل السيف البتار  حياك الله 

الله اكبر .. الله اكبر

اظن ان الاخ السيف البتار  قام باتباع شرطك حرفيا يا استاذ نيومان تذكر انك من قال 



> يا اخي الفاضل
> 
> ليس الترجمة هي الحكم والمرجع الاخير
> 
> ...


 
واستيفاء لشرطك قام الاخ الكريم بنقل النص اليونانى والترجمه الحرفيه له من نفس الموقع الذى اقترحته ( من فمك ادينك ) 
هاه الا تزال تريد المكابره 
اعتقد ان هذا ما ستفعله فكما عهدتك عزيزى تكابر فى الحق حتى وان كنت على يقين من خطأك ولكن عزة نفسك اهم عندك من عزة دينك 

اخى الكريم الادهم1  لا تتوقع من الزميل نيومان اعترافا بهزيمته فكما قلت  السيد نيومان اهون عليه ان تدمر عقيدته من تخطئ كلامه لذا فتوقع منه كثير من المكابره ولكن لا يهم فلقد ظهر الحق وزهق الباطل  والحمد لله رب العالمين 

تحياتى


----------



## NEW_MAN (17 أبريل 2006)

الاخ السف البتار ، او حسن الهلالي او اي اسم كان ...


ترجمة الفقرة اليونانية ليست بالضعط على الكلمات 
تعال الى الفضيحة الكبرى ...

عندما تضعط على اي كلمة في الموقع اليوناني فانه يقول ان الكلمة 
To raise up 

وحرف To الذي يسبق اي فعل في الانجليزية ، معناه انه يعود به الى المصدر ، او الجزر 
اذا الترجمة في الموقع هو جزر الكلمة وليس تصريفها بحسب الفعل ...

اذا ترجمة الكلمات اليونانية بتصريف الافعال الى ازمانها هي كما يلي :


http://bible.crosswalk.com/InterlinearBible/bible.cgi?word=mark+16%3A+9&section=0&version=kjv&new=1&oq=&NavBook=ge&NavGo=&NavCurrentChapter=



Now when Jesus was risen early the first day of the week, he appeared first to Mary Magdalene, out of whom he had cast seven devils.


ونكرر الشرح ...

هذا الفعل اسمه ( الماضي التام ) 
هل تذكر ماذا كانوا يعلموننا في الافعال بالنسبة للماضي التام ؟؟؟
هناك فعلان حدثا في الماضي احدهما يسبق الآخر 
الحدث القديم الماضي ( was risen ) والحدث القديم الحديث ( He appeared) 

اذا فالجملة معناها ان الرب قام اولا ثم ظهر لمريم المجدلية ...
هذان الحدثان يضع لهما البشير زمنا لتسجيلهما ( باكرا اول ايام الاسبوع )
اذا فهذا الزمن تحديد لظهور الرب لمريم المجدلية ، وليس تحديد لقيامته 

حيث ان الفقرة من اولها تقول انه في وقت سابق لهذا الزمن ( باكرا جدا ) كانت مريم المجدلية عند القبر والحجر مرفوع والرب كان قائما بالفعل ...



معلش يا اخ الادهم ، او السيف البتار ، او حسن الهلالي 

حاول مرة اخرى 
فان الترجمة من اليونانية لا تأتي بالضغط على بعض الازرار يا انصاف الجهلة ، بل تأتي بالعرق والجهد والتعب والدراسة .

نكرر مرة اخرى 

فجر الاحد هو اعلان ان القبر مفتوح 
القيامة حدثت في توقيت سابق له 

هل تستطيع ان تقول متى حدثت القيامة ؟؟؟
في اي ساعة ؟؟؟
ولماذا حسبت ليلة رابعة ؟؟؟


----------



## NEW_MAN (17 أبريل 2006)

الاخ السف البتار ، او حسن الهلالي او اي اسم كان ...


ترجمة الفقرة اليونانية ليست بالضعط على الكلمات 
تعال الى الفضيحة الكبرى ...

عندما تضعط على اي كلمة في الموقع اليوناني فانه يقول ان الكلمة 
To raise up 
وحرف To الذي يسبق اي فعل في الانجليزية ، معناه انه يعود به الى المصدر ، او الجزر 

اسأل اي طفل ابتدائي يدرس الانجليزية ما معنى 
to go 
to eat 
to play
انها الكلمة في المصدر او الجذر او Infinitive


اذا الترجمة في الموقع هو جزر الكلمة وليس تصريفها بحسب الفعل ...

وذلك  فكلامنا باق لم تنقضه مداخلتك الركيكة ، ترجمة الكلمات اليونانية بتصريف الافعال الى ازمانها هي كما يلي :


http://bible.crosswalk.com/InterlinearBible/bible.cgi?word=mark+16%3A+9&section=0&version=kjv&new=1&oq=&NavBook=ge&NavGo=&NavCurrentChapter=



Now when Jesus was risen early the first day of the week, he appeared first to Mary Magdalene, out of whom he had cast seven devils.


ونكرر الشرح ...

هذا الفعل اسمه ( الماضي التام ) 
هل تذكر ماذا كانوا يعلموننا في الافعال بالنسبة للماضي التام ؟؟؟
هناك فعلان حدثا في الماضي احدهما يسبق الآخر 
الحدث القديم الماضي ( was risen ) والحدث القديم الحديث ( He appeared) 

اذا فالجملة معناها ان الرب قام اولا ثم ظهر لمريم المجدلية ...
هذان الحدثان يضع لهما البشير زمنا لتسجيلهما ( باكرا اول ايام الاسبوع )
اذا فهذا الزمن تحديد لظهور الرب لمريم المجدلية ، وليس تحديد لقيامته 

حيث ان الفقرة من اولها تقول انه في وقت سابق لهذا الزمن ( باكرا جدا ) كانت مريم المجدلية عند القبر والحجر مرفوع والرب كان قائما بالفعل ...



معلش يا اخ الادهم ، او السيف البتار ، او حسن الهلالي 

حاول مرة اخرى 
فان الترجمة من اليونانية لا تأتي بالضغط على بعض الازرار يا انصاف الجهلة ، بل تأتي بالعرق والجهد والتعب والدراسة .

نكرر مرة اخرى 

فجر الاحد هو اعلان ان القبر مفتوح 
القيامة حدثت في توقيت سابق له 

هل تستطيع ان تقول متى حدثت القيامة ؟؟؟
في اي ساعة ؟؟؟
ولماذا حسبت ليلة رابعة ؟؟؟


----------



## My Rock (17 أبريل 2006)

*ههههههههه يا فضيحتكم يا مسلمين, يعني معنى نص مش عارفين تطلعوه لا و فوق الهم جاي الاخ يتفلسف براسنا.... يا عم نيو مان, ربنا يصبرك على الحوار مع الطفل ادهم الذي هرب من الموضوع الاخر (الاله الاسير) بعدما عجز... فانا اتوقع المثل له بعدما يعجز في الموضوع هذا, يسركض الى المنتديات الاسلامية و يبدأ بالكذب!*


----------



## رياض (17 أبريل 2006)

اخواني السيف البتار ورائد وليمو

جزاكم الله كل خير على هذا المجهود الرائع في تفنيد موضوع نيومان واثبات عدم صحة القيامة وبالدليل القاطع ومن المصادر التي وضعها نيومان بيديه.

اخوكم في الله رياض


----------



## limo2004 (18 أبريل 2006)

السلام على من اتبع الهدى

الزميل رياض  جزاك الله خيرا

الزميل ماى روك

انت رائع صدقنى انت بالفعل رائع  وبصراحه انت تستحق ما انت فيه فهذا اكبر عقاب لك 
تحياتى


----------



## NEW_MAN (18 أبريل 2006)

في انتظار رد ( انا حسن الهلالي ) ، او ابو زيد الهلالي سلامة 




			
				NEW_MAN قال:
			
		

> ترجمة الفقرة اليونانية ليست بالضغط على الكلمات
> تعال الى الفضيحة الكبرى ...
> 
> عندما تضعط على اي كلمة في الموقع اليوناني فانه يقول ان الكلمة
> ...


----------



## رياض (18 أبريل 2006)

الاستاذ نيومان

لا تكرر نفسك في مداخلاتك والتي اصبحت لا معنى لها ، الموضوع واضح وضوح الشمس ، لقد قام الاخوة باثبات بطلان القيامة ، راجع كلامك وستعرف كم انت جاهل فعلا في نصوص كتابك المقدس ، وكم كانت مداخلاتك ضعيفة ومضحكة بسبب الاخطاء التي اوقعت نفسك بها ، لا اريد ان اضعها لك هنا لسبب واحد ، هو فتح المجال امام كل عضو ان يقرا الموضوع من اوله لآخره ليعرف تسلسل الاحداث والتي كانت نهايتها بطلان القيامة ومن لسانك وما كتبت يديك من نصوص وروابط.

تحياتي لك بشكل خاص وللجميع بشكل عام


----------



## ma7aba (18 أبريل 2006)

> الاستاذ نيومان
> 
> لا تكرر نفسك في مداخلاتك والتي اصبحت لا معنى لها ، الموضوع واضح وضوح الشمس ، لقد قام الاخوة باثبات بطلان القيامة ، راجع كلامك وستعرف كم انت جاهل فعلا في نصوص كتابك المقدس ، وكم كانت مداخلاتك ضعيفة ومضحكة بسبب الاخطاء التي اوقعت نفسك بها ، لا اريد ان اضعها لك هنا لسبب واحد ، هو فتح المجال امام كل عضو ان يقرا الموضوع من اوله لآخره ليعرف تسلسل الاحداث والتي كانت نهايتها بطلان القيامة ومن لسانك وما كتبت يديك من نصوص وروابط.
> 
> تحياتي لك بشكل خاص وللجميع بشكل عام


يادي خيبتك يازلمة ترجمة صحيحة للنص مالها معنى وترجمة مغلوطة الها معنى جهل بالترجمة يعتمد والترجمة الصحيحة ترفض ماأنتوا بكل مواضيعكن العلم خطأ والتاريخ خطأ والقرآن صح غتكن خيبة


----------



## NEW_MAN (18 أبريل 2006)

الاخ رياض 

كلامي الاخير ليس تكرار لاي شيء 
انما هو رد على الاخ الذي يقول ان الاصل اليوناني يوافقه 
ثم يضغط على زر الكمبيوتر ليأتي بالكلمة في المصدر ويقول انظر اثبات من كتبكم ...

هذا اسمه جهل ، ومن يوافقه اما جاهل او ضال او مضلل ....

وحيث ان الموضوع اصبح في الصفحة السابقة ، فاني اكرر مرة اخرى كلامي ... وفي انتظار الاخ الذي يقول انه يعرف اليونانية ....





			
				NEW_MAN قال:
			
		

> الاخ السف البتار ، او حسن الهلالي او اي اسم كان ...





			
				NEW_MAN قال:
			
		

> ترجمة الفقرة اليونانية ليست بالضغط على الكلمات
> تعال الى الفضيحة الكبرى ...
> 
> عندما تضعط على اي كلمة في الموقع اليوناني فانه يقول ان الكلمة
> ...


----------



## رياض (18 أبريل 2006)

ma7aba قال:
			
		

> يادي خيبتك يازلمة ترجمة صحيحة للنص مالها معنى وترجمة مغلوطة الها معنى جهل بالترجمة يعتمد والترجمة الصحيحة ترفض ماأنتوا بكل مواضيعكن العلم خطأ والتاريخ خطأ والقرآن صح غتكن خيبة


 
الفاضل محبة

اشكرك على مداعبتك الجميلة ، وصدقني لو لم اكن اعرفك سابقا من خلال منتدى اخوية بانك انسان محترم ولا تسيء للاخرين ، لاعتقدت بانك تسيء لشخصي وللمسلمين.

لك مني التحية يا محبة.


----------



## رياض (18 أبريل 2006)

الاستاذ نيومان




> كلامي الاخير ليس تكرار لاي شيء
> انما هو رد على الاخ الذي يقول ان الاصل اليوناني يوافقه
> ثم يضغط على زر الكمبيوتر ليأتي بالكلمة في المصدر ويقول انظر اثبات من كتبكم ...


 
لا اعرف لماذا انت منفعل هكذا ، فالنصوص باليونانية وترجمتها واضح تماما على الرابط الذي وضعته بنفسك ، فلماذا الان ترفضها ؟

واذا كان النص باليونانية والترجمة له غير صحيحة فهذا الامر لا يعني محاورك ولا القراء بشيء .

تحياتي لك مع العلم بان الموضوع اخذ حقه في المداخلات الجميلة من اطراف الحوار وبدون استثناء.


----------



## رياض (18 أبريل 2006)

الاستاذ نيومان




> كلامي الاخير ليس تكرار لاي شيء
> انما هو رد على الاخ الذي يقول ان الاصل اليوناني يوافقه
> ثم يضغط على زر الكمبيوتر ليأتي بالكلمة في المصدر ويقول انظر اثبات من كتبكم ...


 
لا اعرف لماذا انت منفعل هكذا ، فالنصوص باليونانية وترجمتها واضح تماما على الرابط الذي وضعته بنفسك ، فلماذا الان ترفضها ؟

واذا كان النص باليونانية والترجمة له غير صحيحة فهذا الامر لا يعني محاورك ولا القراء بشيء .

تحياتي لك مع العلم بان الموضوع اخذ حقه في المداخلات الجميلة من اطراف الحوار وبدون استثناء.


----------



## رياض (18 أبريل 2006)

الاستاذ نيومان




> كلامي الاخير ليس تكرار لاي شيء
> انما هو رد على الاخ الذي يقول ان الاصل اليوناني يوافقه
> ثم يضغط على زر الكمبيوتر ليأتي بالكلمة في المصدر ويقول انظر اثبات من كتبكم ...


 
لا اعرف لماذا انت منفعل هكذا ، فالنصوص باليونانية وترجمتها واضح تماما على الرابط الذي وضعته بنفسك ، فلماذا الان ترفضها ؟

واذا كان النص باليونانية والترجمة له غير صحيحة فهذا الامر لا يعني محاورك ولا القراء بشيء .

تحياتي لك مع العلم بان الموضوع اخذ حقه في المداخلات الجميلة من اطراف الحوار وبدون استثناء.


----------



## NEW_MAN (19 أبريل 2006)

رياض قال:
			
		

> النصوص باليونانية وترجمتها واضح تماما على الرابط الذي وضعته بنفسك ، فلماذا الان ترفضها ؟
> 
> واذا كان النص باليونانية والترجمة له غير صحيحة فهذا الامر لا يعني محاورك ولا القراء بشيء .





الاخ الفاضل رياض 

انظر معي مرة اخرى الى ما كتبه من يقول عن نفسه ( انا السيف البتار ) !!!!

واحكم معي بالعقل اذا كنت لا تعرف اللغة اليونانية فعلى الاقل اتمنى ان تعرف الانجليزية ...

مداخلته رقم # 63 

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=44335&postcount=63

وسوف ارد على كل جزئية فيها مرة اخرى 


			
				الأدهم 1 قال:
			
		

> *هذا هو النص باليونانية بمصدره*​*http://www.greekbible.com/index.php*
> 
> *αναστας δε πρωι πρωτη σαββατου εφανη πρωτον μαρια τη μαγδαληνη παρ ης εκβεβληκει επτα δαιμονια*​
> *فلو ضغط حضرتك على أي كلمة سيطرح عليك نفس الموقع معناها بالإنجليزية *​
> ...





ترجمة الفقرة اليونانية ليست بالضعط على الكلمات 


تعال الى الفضيحة الكبرى ...​


عندما تضعط على اي كلمة في الموقع اليوناني فانه يقول ان الكلمة ​
To raise up 
وحرف To الذي يسبق اي فعل في الانجليزية ، معناه انه يعود به الى المصدر ، او الجزر ​ 
اسأل اي طفل ابتدائي يدرس الانجليزية ما معنى 
to go 
to eat 
to play
انها الكلمة في المصدر او الجذر او Infinitive​ 




> *,n {sab'-bat-on}sabbatou​
> 
> 
> 1) the seventh day of each week which was a sacred festival on which the Israelites were required to abstain from all work 1a) the institution of the sabbath, the law for keeping holy every seventh day of the week 1b) a single sabbath, sabbath day 2) seven days, a week ​*




الكلمة لا تترجم الى يوم السبت فقط 
فلها ترجمة اخرى معناها ( اليوم المقدس ) او ( اسبوع كامل ) ، وهذا ما قلناه سابقا سابقا في كلامنا ، فسبعة اسابيع يعقبها ( اسبوع السبت ) وسبعة سنين يعقبها ( سنة السبت ) وهكذا ...​ 



> *أعتقد الآن حجة سيادتك باطلة والنص اليوناني أصدق منك والمصلوب قام في اليوم الرابع وهو صباح اليوم السابع من بين الساعة الثالثة إلى الساعة السادسة فجر الأحد (بالتحديد أهوه بدلاً مما ذكرته انت ومدير المنتدى أنه قام في اليوم الثالث ثم ابتسم هههه ، فما رأيه الآن ؟ ) .... وبذلك النبوء باطلة وما بنى على باطل فهو باطل .*​
> 
> *أعتقد أنتهى حوارنا إلى هذا الحد ، فلا أصدق من النسخ اليونانية .*
> ​



​



اذا الترجمة لا تكون بالضغط على الكلمة 
ولكن بمعرفة اللغة ...​ 
وما قلناه وكتبناه صحيح ، بترجمة الجملة بعد وضع الافعال في تصريفات الازمنة الصحيحة ​ 


اذا ترجمة الكلمات اليونانية بتصريف الافعال الى ازمانها هي كما يلي :​ 

http://bible.crosswalk.com/InterlinearBible/bible.cgi?word=mark+16%3A+9&section=0&version=kjv& new=1&oq=&NavBook=ge&NavGo=&NavCurrentChapter=​ 


Now when Jesus was risen early the first day of the week, he appeared first to Mary Magdalene, out of whom he had cast seven devils.​​




ونكرر الشرح ...​ 

هذا الفعل اسمه ( الماضي التام ) 
​


هل تذكر ماذا كانوا يعلموننا في الافعال بالنسبة للماضي التام ؟؟؟​
هناك فعلان حدثا في الماضي احدهما يسبق الآخر 
الحدث القديم الماضي ( was risen ) والحدث القديم الحديث ( He appeared) ​ 
اذا فالجملة معناها ان الرب قام اولا ثم ظهر لمريم المجدلية ...
هذان الحدثان يضع لهما البشير زمنا لتسجيلهما ( باكرا اول ايام الاسبوع )​ 


اذا فهذا الزمن تحديد لظهور الرب لمريم المجدلية ، وليس تحديد لقيامته ​




حيث ان الفقرة من اولها تقول انه في وقت سابق لهذا الزمن ( باكرا جدا ) كانت مريم المجدلية عند القبر والحجر مرفوع والرب كان قائما بالفعل ...​


الزمن يحدد ظهور الرب يسوع لمريم المجدلية ولا يحدد وقت القيامة ...​ 
مع تحياتي 







​


----------



## رياض (19 أبريل 2006)

عزيزي نيومان




> the seventh day of each week


 
هل معنى هذه العبارة هو ما كتبته كما يلي :




> الكلمة لا تترجم الى يوم السبت فقط
> فلها ترجمة اخرى معناها ( اليوم المقدس ) او ( اسبوع كامل ) ، وهذا ما قلناه سابقا سابقا في كلامنا ، فسبعة اسابيع يعقبها ( اسبوع السبت ) وسبعة سنين يعقبها ( سنة السبت ) وهكذا ...


 
بانتظار ردك

​


----------



## NEW_MAN (19 أبريل 2006)

عزيزي الاخ رياض 

لقد قمت بترجمة الفقرة كلها 
الفقرة تحتوي على عدة استخدامات للكلمة ، واحدة منها هو  ما ذكرته الان 
والاخ ( انا السيف البتار ) لانه ضعيف في الانجليزية ، ومنعدم في اليونانية 
لم يلتفت الى الترجمة انها تشير الى عدة استخدامات للكلمة 


* 
,n {sab'-bat-on}sabbatou​



1) the seventh day of each week which was a sacred festival on which the Israelites were required to abstain from all work 1a) the institution of the sabbath, the law for keeping holy every seventh day of the week 1b) a single sabbath, sabbath day 2) seven days, a week ​*


هناك 1
وهناك 1a
1b
2
كل واحدة تشير الى استخدام معين للكلمة 

اما عن تساؤلك عن  كلامي ونصه :

الكلمة لا تترجم الى يوم السبت فقط 
فلها ترجمة اخرى معناها ( اليوم المقدس ) او ( اسبوع كامل ) ، وهذا ما قلناه سابقا سابقا في كلامنا ، فسبعة اسابيع يعقبها ( اسبوع السبت ) وسبعة سنين يعقبها ( سنة السبت ) وهكذا 

فيمكنني ان اشير اليه بالشواهد والاثباتات من الكتاب المقدس في حالة الحاجة لذلك ، على ان يكون في موضوع مستقل ، حتى لا نشتت هذا الموضوع ...

فلا زال كلامنا قائما ، ومداخلة الاخ الضعيف لغويا ، التي هلل لها المطبلون والمزمرون من اتباعه الضعفاء لغويا ، فلم تغير من الموضوع شيئا ...

مع تحياتي


----------



## الأدهم 1 (19 أبريل 2006)

limo2004 قال:
			
		

> السلام على من اتبع الهدى
> 
> الزميل رياض جزاك الله خيرا
> 
> ...


 


			
				رياض قال:
			
		

> اخواني السيف البتار ورائد وليمو
> 
> جزاكم الله كل خير على هذا المجهود الرائع في تفنيد موضوع نيومان واثبات عدم صحة القيامة وبالدليل القاطع ومن المصادر التي وضعها نيومان بيديه.
> 
> اخوكم في الله رياض


 
جزاكم الله خير الجزاء 
ونحمد الله عز وجل أن أظهر الحق للجميع 
واحمد الله ان المصدر اليوناني مرفق بالمناظرة ويمكن للجميع التأكد من صحة أقوالي 
اما ما جاء عن الأخرين فما هي إلا حلاوة روح فقط لاغير  فالأمر لا يحتاج عناد وتكذيب وتكرار مشاركات مكررة كمحاولة لوجود مخرج من المأزق .. فليس هناك قول بعد ما ثُبت للعاقل ... وانتهى
ولا شك ان الذبيحة تتألم بعد ذبحها ولكنها ياولداه .... ذُبحت وانتهى
والسؤال الذي يطرح نفسه الآن :
هل وضع يسوع وقت الصلب تتوفر فيه شروط الذبيحة .؟
سفر التثنية الأصحاح رقم 17 الفقرة 1 تقول
 «لاَ تَذْبَحْ لِلرَّبِّ إِلهِكَ ثَوْرًا أَوْ شَاةً فِيهِ عَيْبٌ، شَيْءٌ مَّا رَدِيءٌ، لأَنَّ ذلِكَ رِجْسٌ لَدَى الرَّبِّ إِلهِكَ.>>
قارن بنفسك 
http://www.biblia.com/passion/ecce-homo2.jpg


----------



## الأدهم 1 (19 أبريل 2006)

نسأل الله للجميع الهداية


----------



## الأدهم 1 (19 أبريل 2006)

limo2004 قال:
			
		

> السلام على من اتبع الهدى
> 
> الزميل رياض جزاك الله خيرا
> 
> ...


 


			
				رياض قال:
			
		

> اخواني السيف البتار ورائد وليمو
> 
> جزاكم الله كل خير على هذا المجهود الرائع في تفنيد موضوع نيومان واثبات عدم صحة القيامة وبالدليل القاطع ومن المصادر التي وضعها نيومان بيديه.
> 
> اخوكم في الله رياض


 
جزاكم الله خير الجزاء 
ونحمد الله عز وجل أن أظهر الحق للجميع 
واحمد الله ان المصدر اليوناني مرفق بالمناظرة ويمكن للجميع التأكد من صحة أقوالي 
اما ما جاء عن الأخرين فما هي إلا حلاوة روح فقط لاغير  فالأمر لا يحتاج عناد وتكذيب وتكرار مشاركات مكررة كمحاولة لوجود مخرج من المأزق .. فليس هناك قول بعد ما ثُبت للعاقل ... وانتهى
ولا شك ان الذبيحة تتألم بعد ذبحها ولكنها ياولداه .... ذُبحت وانتهى
والسؤال الذي يطرح نفسه الآن :
هل وضع يسوع وقت الصلب تتوفر فيه شروط الذبيحة .؟
سفر التثنية الأصحاح رقم 17 الفقرة 1 تقول
 «لاَ تَذْبَحْ لِلرَّبِّ إِلهِكَ ثَوْرًا أَوْ شَاةً فِيهِ عَيْبٌ، شَيْءٌ مَّا رَدِيءٌ، لأَنَّ ذلِكَ رِجْسٌ لَدَى الرَّبِّ إِلهِكَ.>>
قارن بنفسك 
http://www.biblia.com/passion/ecce-homo2.jpg


----------



## رياض (20 أبريل 2006)

عزيزي نيومان

لماذا تكرر مداخلتك السابقة ، فانا لم اطلب ذلك ، انا سألتك عن ترجمة جملة واحدة فقط وهي ما يلي :

the seventh day of each week

ما هو ترجمة هذه الكلمات الى العربية ؟

هل تقصد بان ترجمتها تعني :

فلها ترجمة اخرى معناها ( اليوم المقدس ) او ( اسبوع كامل )

فقط اريد الجواب على ذلك.

اذا كان جوابك هو :

(في اليوم السابع من كل اسبوع ) فلقد انتهى الموضوع لصحة القول ، واذا كان غير ذلك فلقد انتهى الموضوع لبطلان الترجمة .

تحياتي


----------



## NEW_MAN (21 أبريل 2006)

الاخ الفاضل رياض 

هل انت ضعيف في اللغة الانجليزية مثل الاخ السيف البتار ؟؟؟؟

ام انك تمتحن قدراتي في الترجمة ؟؟؟

عزيزي ، مرة اخرى اكرر 
الكلمة وردت ولها عدة استخدامات ، الاخ السيف البتار اختار احداها وتجاهل الباقون 
الترجمة التي كتبتها هي لاجمال استخدامات كلمة ( السبت ) عند اليهود 

لا اريد ان اجيبك في حصر الكلمة الى هل هي اليوم السابع من كل اسبوع ام لا 
فالكلمة اوسع من ذلك كما ورد في الموقع ، والاخ الضعيف لغويا لم يلتفت الي ذلك 

كما ان الاخ السيف البتار ( اعتبر ان الضغط على ازرار الموقع ) تعطيه ترجمة الكلمة 
في حين ان الموقع يعطي ترجمة ( مصدر الكلمة ) غير مصرفة الى ازمنة الافعال المستخدمة في الكتاب المقدس 
فوقع في غلطة تثبت جهالته هو ، وحتى الان لم يدرك ان هذه الغلطة تسقط كل ما قاله في الحوار .

فاولا : لم يعترف بالخطأ ، وهذا يعطي ايحاءا بانه يخطيء كثيرا ولا يعترف عندما يخطيء ، فكيف نصدقه في كلامه ؟؟

ثانيا : ضعفه في الترجمة الانجليزية ، اثبت لنا انه لا يعرف ايضا اليونانية التي اعطيت له الموقع للاسترشاد به 
فالكلمة جاءت في تصريف زمني لم يلتفت اليه ، فكيف يقول ان الموقع يسانده هو ، في حين ان الحقيقة غير ذلك ؟؟؟

وتحياتي


----------



## رياض (21 أبريل 2006)

عزيزي نيومان

الموضوع منتهي من عدة مداخلات ، فاخي السيف البتار اثبت لك وللقراء وبالادلة القاطعة بطلان القيامة ومن الروابط التي وضعتها انت بنفسك ومن كلامك وما كتبته يداك.

ومداخلتي السابقة كانت بسبب عدم معرفتك انت بالترجمة من الانجليزية الى العربية ، او انك تتهرب منها لانك تعرف انها تدينك.

فمثلا الفعل Do له عدة معاني ايضا فهو يعني : يفعل ، يقوم بـ ، يرتكب ، ينهي، ينجز ، يرتب، يحتال ، يخدع ، يقطع ، يجتاز ........الخ

اذا اردنا ترجمة الفعل Do الى العربية علينا ان نعرف كيف كان موجودا في الجملة ، اي ماذا تريد ان تقول لنا الجملة ، وبهذا نعطيه الترجمة الحقيقية والتي تعكس المعنى والترجمة الحقيقة.

وهذا ينطبق على موضوعنا ، فلماذا انت اخترت المعنى البعيد والذي لا يعطينا المعنى والترجمة الحقيقية ، واهملت الترجمة الصحيحة؟

لا انتظر منك اي رد آخر فالموضوع منتهي اصلا.

تحياتي


----------



## NEW_MAN (21 أبريل 2006)

الاخ الفاضل رياض 

اذا اردت ان تعتبر الموضوع منتهيا بالنسبة لكم ( كعادتكم ) 
فهذا شأنك ...

ولكني لن احكم بالانتصار عليك ، لان هذا ليس اسلوبي 
هذا اسلوب الضعفاء الذين يتوهمون انتصارات لم يفعلونها 


انا دائما اترك الحكم للقاريء الذكي ، وتحديدا الباحث عن الحقيقة 

مداخلتي الاخيرة والتي اوضحت فيها ان الموقع لا يعطي ترجمة الكلمة بتصريفها في الازمنة 
لازالت موجودة ، لم يتقدم احد بالرد عليها ....

اذا كنت تتوهم انك قمت بالرد على الموضوع ، هذا شأنك 
وهكذا كان دون كيشوت من قبلك 

يصارع الهواء ويتوهم انتصارات ...

مع تحياتي


----------



## NEW_MAN (21 أبريل 2006)

*تقرير طبى عن حالة المخلص* 
*من كتاب الكفن المقدس *
*الاسم:** يسوع المسيح الناصرى   **السن:** 33  سنة  **[FONT=Traditional
 Arabic]الطول:[/FONT]** 180 سم *
*الحالة العامة:** جروح فى كافة أجزاء الجسم مع آثار عنف شديد ولكن لا توجد أى كسور بالعظام. وكان الجسد كله مصبوغ بالدم. *
*التفصيل: أولا منطقة الرأس* 
*- ارتفاع الحاجب الأيمن عن الأيسر نتيجة ضرب شديد على الوجه والعينين. *
*- وجود تورم وكدمات مع انتفاخ فى جفن العين الأيمن نتيجة الضرب بأداة صلبة. *
*- تضخم فى المنخار الأيسر نتيجة ارتطامه بسطح صلب مما سبب نزيف فى الأنف وعدم القدرة على التنفس. *
*- جروح نتيجة الضرب تحت وأعلى الشفتين. *
*- جروح قطعية صغيرة وعميقة متعددة فى فروة الرأس تسبب آلام حادة مع خدوش فى سطح عظام الجمجمة نتيجة وضع إكليل الشوك على شكل قبعة. *
*ثانيا منطقة الصدر والظهر:* 
*- آثار جروح على الصدر نتيجة الجلد. *
*- جرح قطعى بين الضلع الخامس والسادس نتيجة طعنة الحربة التى اخترقت الرئة اليمنى واصلة الى غشاء " التامور " , وقد وجد حول الجرح آثار دماء وبلازما (سائل شفاف يشبه الماء يتكون نتيجة الضغط النفسى والإرهاق الجسدى الحاد) ولا يمكن خروج هذا السائل مع الدم إلا بعد الوفاة. *
*- اعتلاء الظهر بآثار جلدات عنيفة (أسلوب الجلد كان أن ينتزع السوط لحم المحكوم عليه) وقد تم فتح الجروح ثانية بسبب تخرق الملابس بعد ارتدائها وجفاف الدم. *
*- وجود تهتك واضح فى منطقة الترقوة بسبب حمل خشبه الصليب الثقيلة على الجروح. *
*ثالثا منطقة الذراعين والرجلين:* 
*- ثقب نافذ فى المعصمين نتيجة المسمارين وقد عبر المسمار فى فراغ " دستوت " قاطعا العصب الأوسط المسئول عن حركة الإبهام مما أدى الى شلله مع آلام نارية حادة. *
*- ثقبين فى الرجلين نتيجة المسمار الذى نفذ بين العظام مسببا نزيف مع آلام حادة. *
*سبب الوفاة:* 
*بسبب كثرة النزيف المتواصل والآلام الحادة مات السيد المسيح بالسكتة القلبية. *
*كان يجب أن تكون أنت صاحب التقرير وأنت من يجب أن تتحمل كل تلك الآلام ولكن ذلك البار تحمل عنك وعنى دون أن نطلب منه. فماذا فعلت لمن مات عنك ؟*

*منقول*​


----------



## Rawabi (22 أبريل 2006)

لاإلاه إلا الله ، كل هذا حصل للمسيح والرب لم يحرك ساكن ماهذا الكلام اخي  نيوم مان وكل هذا حتى يروا النا س بان المسيح فدى نفسه لهم ، ولماذا استنجد الرب إذا وهو مصلوب ؟؟؟!!!! 

اخي نيو مان انقذ الله سيدنا إبراهيم من النار وقال لها كوني بردا وكما تقولون المسيح ابن الله فلم ينقذه ؟! ماهذا الكلام. هيا اخي نيوم مان تكلم بعقلانيه ارجوك.


----------



## My Rock (22 أبريل 2006)

limo2004 قال:
			
		

> السلام على من اتبع الهدى
> 
> الزميل رياض جزاك الله خيرا
> 
> ...


 
عن ماذا تتكلم يا هذا؟


----------



## My Rock (22 أبريل 2006)

الأدهم 1 قال:
			
		

> والسؤال الذي يطرح نفسه الآن :
> هل وضع يسوع وقت الصلب تتوفر فيه شروط الذبيحة .؟​
> سفر التثنية الأصحاح رقم 17 الفقرة 1 تقول
> 
> ...


​ 

أعتقد انها محاولة لتشتيت الموضوع, فلو اردت فأفتح موضوع جديد عن ثلب المسيح و توفيره لشروط الكفارة
فلا داعي لنخلط المواضيع​


----------



## My Rock (22 أبريل 2006)

Rawabi قال:
			
		

> لاإلاه إلا الله ، كل هذا حصل للمسيح والرب لم يحرك ساكن ماهذا الكلام اخي نيوم مان وكل هذا حتى يروا النا س بان المسيح فدى نفسه لهم ، ولماذا استنجد الرب إذا وهو مصلوب ؟؟؟!!!!
> 
> اخي نيو مان انقذ الله سيدنا إبراهيم من النار وقال لها كوني بردا وكما تقولون المسيح ابن الله فلم ينقذه ؟! ماهذا الكلام. هيا اخي نيوم مان تكلم بعقلانيه ارجوك.


 

قد فاتك الكثير من القرأة و الاطلاع, فقد فاتك ان المسيح قد علم بصلبه و انه جاء ليصلب, اذ الصلي هو اختياره لا شئ فرض عليه, و فاتك ايضا قوله بأنه يستطيع ان يدعوا اثنى عشر جيشا من الملائكة في وقتها, لكن لم تكن هذه مشيئته و لم يكن هذا مبتغاه

فهو اتى لبذل الجسد من اجلنا


----------



## Rawabi (23 أبريل 2006)

لم يفتي شيئا اخي ولكن السؤال لك ، بما انه يعلم انه سوف يصلب ويتعذب وانه قادر على ان يستدعي كما تقول اثنى عشر جيشا ، لماذا استنجد الرب وهو مصلوب ؟!!!!!! هل غير رأيه؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!


----------



## NEW_MAN (23 أبريل 2006)

Rawabi قال:
			
		

> لم يفتي شيئا اخي ولكن السؤال لك ، بما انه يعلم انه سوف يصلب ويتعذب وانه قادر على ان يستدعي كما تقول اثنى عشر جيشا ، لماذا استنجد الرب وهو مصلوب ؟!!!!!! هل غير رأيه؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!


 
الاخت الفاضلة روابي 

ارجو عدم تحويل الموضوع الى اسئلة فرعية اخرى 
موضوعنا الاساسي هنا هو حساب كم يوما وليلة امضاها يسوع في القبر ؟؟؟

اما سؤالك عن صرخة الرب يسوع ( الهي الهي لماذا تركتني ) 
فارجو ان تفتحي له موضوعا خاصا 
وسوف اجيبك هنا باختصار شديد ( منعا لاتهامنا بالتهرب ) كعادتكم ...
ولكن اذا اردت اي استفسار اضافي 
فانا ارجوك بشدة ، ان تتركي هذا الموضوع لحاله وتحت اسمه ليناقش قضية عنوانه 
وافتحي موضوعا مستقلا ...

صرخة يسوع ( الهي الهي لماذا تركتني ) 
لم تكن صرخة استنجاد ولا صرخة استغاثة 
ولم يغير الرب يسوع رأيه في الصليب ...

ولكن المسيح قالها ، نائبا عن البشرية ، التي كان مصلوبا نائبا عنها 
فالرب يسوع لم يكن مذنبا لكي يموت على الصليب 
بل هو البريء الذي مات بدلا عنا 
وهو ايضا البريء الذي صرخ هذه الصرخة عن البشر 

فالمسيح كان يخاطب الله دائما ( ابي ) 
فعندما يقول الى الله ( الهي الهي لماذا تركتني ) 
تدعونا للتساؤل ؟؟؟
هل حقا تركه الله 
الاجابة : لا فالمسيح قام من بين الاموات 
فلو كان الله تركه لما قام من الاموات 
ولقضى يسوع حتى يومنا هذا في القبر 
نزوره ونتبرك بموت البريء البار ....

ولكن صرخة يسوع لمن يريد ان يعرف معناها 
عليه ان يقرأ المزمور الذي كتبه داود بروح النبوة 
والذي يبدأ بهذه الكلمات ( الهي الهي لماذا تركتني ) 

فالمسيح قال هذه الكلمات لكي يقول لمن حوله 
افتحوا المزامير ، واقرأوا المزمور الذي بدايته ( الهي الهي لماذا تركتني ) 
لتعرفوا ان ما فعلتموه بي ، كان تحقيق للنبؤة في المزمور ....

وحيث ان هذه كانت رغبة الرب 
فلماذا لا تفعلي ؟؟؟

اقرأي المزمور ، وتأملي معنا بدهشة كيف جاءت فيه نبؤات بمنتهى الوضوح عن الصليب ....

1 لامام المغنين على ايلة الصبح.مزمور لداود.الهي الهي لماذا تركتني.بعيدا عن خلاصي عن كلام زفيري.
2 الهي في النهار ادعو فلا تستجيب في الليل ادعو فلا هدوء لي.
3 وانت القدوس الجالس بين تسبيحات اسرائيل
4 عليك اتكل آباؤنا.اتكلوا فنجّيتهم.
5 اليك صرخوا فنجوا.عليك اتكلوا فلم يخزوا.
6 اما انا فدودة لا انسان.عار عند البشر ومحتقر الشعب.
7 كل الذين يرونني يستهزئون بي.يفغرون الشفاه وينغضون الراس قائلين
8 اتكل على الرب فلينجه.لينقذه لانه سرّ به.
9 لانك انت جذبتني من البطن.جعلتني مطمئنا على ثديي امي.
10 عليك ألقيت من الرحم.من بطن امي انت الهي.
11 لا تتباعد عني لان الضيق قريب.لانه لا معين
12 احاطت بي ثيران كثيرة.اقوياء باشان اكتنفتني.
13 فغروا عليّ افواههم كاسد مفترس مزمجر.
14 كالماء انسكبت.انفصلت كل عظامي.صار قلبي كالشمع.قد ذاب في‏ وسط امعائي.
15 يبست مثل شقفة قوتي ولصق لساني بحنكي والى تراب الموت تضعني.
16 لانه قد احاطت بي كلاب.جماعة من الاشرار اكتنفتني.ثقبوا يديّ ورجليّ.
17 احصي كل عظامي.وهم ينظرون ويتفرسون فيّ.
18 يقسمون ثيابي بينهم وعلى لباسي يقترعون
19 اما انت يا رب فلا تبعد.يا قوتي اسرع الى نصرتي.
20 انقذ من السيف نفسي.من يد الكلب وحيدتي.
21 خلصني من فم الاسد ومن قرون بقر الوحش استجب لي
22 اخبر باسمك اخوتي.في وسط الجماعة اسبحك.
23 يا خائفي الرب سبحوه.مجدوه يا معشر ذرية يعقوب.واخشوه يا زرع اسرائيل جميعا.
24 لانه لم يحتقر ولم يرذل مسكنة المسكين ولم يحجب وجهه عنه بل عند صراخه اليه استمع.
25 من قبلك تسبيحي في الجماعة العظيمة.اوفي بنذوري قدام خائفيه
26 يأكل الودعاء ويشبعون.يسبح الرب طالبوه.تحيا قلوبكم الى الابد.
27 تذكر وترجع الى الرب كل اقاصي الارض.وتسجد قدامك كل قبائل الامم.
28 لان للرب الملك وهو المتسلط على الامم.
29 اكل وسجد كل سميني الارض.قدامه يجثو كل من ينحدر الى التراب ومن لم يحي نفسه.
30 الذرية تتعبد له.يخبر عن الرب الجيل الآتي.
31 يأتون ويخبرون ببره شعبا سيولد بانه قد فعل


----------



## TIGER (25 أبريل 2006)

*الأستاذ نيومان *

*السلام عليكم*

*قرأت حوارك ومناظرتك مع الأستاذ القدير السيف البتار عن المدة التي قضاها ربك في قبره أكثر من مرة وكل مرة أخرج بحقيقة واحده فقط وهي أن موقعكم غاية في الديمقراطية واحترام الرأي الآخر يتقبل الهزيمة بروح رياضية بدليل بقاء الحوار منشورا حتى الآن.*

*كما رأيتك أيضا وأنت تتهرب من الترجمة العربية للكتاب المقدس واعترافك بأنها تحوي أخطاء واللجوء إلى الترجمة اليونانية مع أنها ترجمة هي الأخرى ولا يوجد أصل نعتد به يكون حكما في المسألة ... كما أن الترجمة اليونانية ذاتها ليست في صالحك ... أضف على ذلك تأكيدات البابا العظيم شنودة الثالث أكثر من مرة بعدم اللجوء إلى الأصل اليوناني وقال بالحرف : "لا أصل يوناني ولا حاجه تاني" ، وكان يوجه كلامه إلى أصحاب دار الكتاب المقدس التي تعجبه ترجمتهم العربية . (طبعة دار الكتاب المقدس) ، والتسجيل عندي لمن أراد التأكد*

*وطبعة دار الكتاب المقدس تقول "وبعدما قام باكرا في أول الأسبوع ظهر أولا لمريم المجدلية" مرقص 16 - 9 ، إذن المسيح قام باكرا أول الأسبوع وأول الأسبوع هو الأحد وأنتم تحتفلون بعيد القيامة يوم الأحد ... *

*وأنت ذكرت القاعدة الفقهية التي تقول البينة على المدعي ، مطالبا إيانا بدليل يحدد الساعة التي قام فيها المسيح من قبره ، حسنا إذن سوف ألبي طلبك فسوف أضيف إلى آية إنجيل مرقص وتجاهل البابا شنودة للترجمة اليونانية إعترافك أنت بأنه قام فجر الأحد (ومن فمك أدينك) ..*

*أنظر ردك الأول على الشبهة في الصفحة الأولى من الحوار قبل تعليقات الأعضاء ..*

*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=4975*

*ستجد أنك تقولها صراحة وبكل وضوح (وقام في فجر يوم الاحد ، اذا بقي يسوع في القبر ثلاثة ايام وثلاثة ليال ليقوم في فجر يوم الاحد .)*

*حسنا ...*
* لنحسبها معا وعذرا للإطالة ...*

*تقول أن اليوم عند اليهود يبدأ من غروب شمس اليوم السابق لا من شروق شمس نفس اليوم ، فيوم الأحد مثلا يبدأ بغروب شمس السبت وينتهي بغروب شمس الأحد ، وغروب شمس الأحد هو بداية يوم الإثنين ... وهكذا .*

*وتقول أيضا :*

*بهذا يكون المسيح مات يوم الاربعاء ودفن ليبقى في القبر 
ليلة الاربعاء الخميس + يوم الخميس كاملا 
ليلة الخميس الجمعة + يوم الجمعة كاملا 
ليلة الجمعة السبت + يوم السبت كاملا 
وقام في فجر يوم الاحد 
اذا بقي يسوع في القبر ثلاثة ايام وثلاثة ليال ليقوم في فجر يوم الاحد .*

*كيف يا أستاذ نيومان ؟؟؟؟؟!!!!*

*لنحسبها بطريقة أخرى بسيطة ... *

*لنفترض أن الشمس كانت تغرب وقتها في تمام الساعة السادسة مساءً مثلا تماما كما هو الحال تقريبا في أيامنا هذه . بمعنى أن يوم الأربعاء مثلا يبدأ في تمام السادسة مساء يوم الثلاثاء وقت غروب الشمس ... وهكذا.*

*لنطبق هذه الطريقة البسيطة على مدة بقاء المسيح في قبره لأقربها إلى فهمك ، وهي طريقة تتفق تماما مع طريقة حساب اليهود للأيام ، ولكن بدلا من أن أقول غروب الشمس سأقول الساعة السادسة .*

*حسنا ...*

*من الساعة السادسة يوم الأربعاء حتى الساعة السادسة يوم الخميس = 24 ساعة ، أي ليلة ويوم.*
* من الساعة السادسة يوم الخميس حتى الساعة السادسة يوم الجمعة = 24 ساعة ، أي ليلة ويوم.*
* من الساعة السادسة يوم الجمعة حتى الساعة السادسة يوم السبت = 24 ساعة ، أي ليلة ويوم.*
* من الساعة السادسة يوم السبت حتى فجر الأحد = ليلة وجزء من يوم الأحد*

*بهذه الحسبة يكون المسيح قد بقي في قبره ثلاثة أيام وأربعة ليالي – وسوف نغض الطرف عن الجزء الذي قضاه في القبر من يوم الأحد . علشان خاطرك*

*لا تخجل من الاعتراف بالخطأ*

*في انتظار ردك*


----------



## رياض (25 أبريل 2006)

الاستاذ العزيز tiger

*



أضف على ذلك تأكيدات البابا العظيم شنودة الثالث أكثر من مرة بعدم اللجوء إلى الأصل اليوناني وقال بالحرف : "لا أصل يوناني ولا حاجه تاني" ، وكان يوجه كلامه إلى أصحاب دار الكتاب المقدس التي تعجبه ترجمتهم العربية . (طبعة دار الكتاب المقدس) ، والتسجيل عندي لمن أراد التأكد

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
لو تفضلت بارسال التسجيل لي على الخاص 

تحياتي*


----------



## TIGER (25 أبريل 2006)

*الأستاذ رياض *
*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

*عند محاولتي لإرسال الملف لك على الخاص ظهرت لي رسالة :*
*ليس لديك الصلاحية الكافية للدخول لهذه الصفحة*

*وعند محاولتي إرسالها عن طريق البريد الاكتروني ظهرت رسالة :*
*عذراً! قام هذا العضو بإلغاء خاصية إستقبال بريد إلكتروني بواسطة هذا المنتدى، *

*فهذا هو عنوان بريدي الاكتروني ما عليك إلا إرسالي إيميل لي ، وسوف أرسل لك الملف إن شاء الله ، مساحة الملف حوالي 3 ميجا ومدته 23 دقيقة كاملة للبابا شنودة*

*lovely_shahinaz@hotmail.com*

*مع خالص تحياتي*


----------



## TIGER (25 أبريل 2006)

*الأستاذ رياض *

*الأخوة الاعضاء مسلمون ومسيحيون*

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

*هذا رابط تسجيل للبابا شنودة وهو يرفض اللجوؤ إلى الأصل اليوناني ويقول فيه (لا أصل يوناني ولا حاجه تاني)*

*والذي قمت بإرساله إلى بريد الأستاذ نيومان الذي يرى وجوب الاحتكام إلى الأصل اليوناني وما زلت في انتظار رد الأستاذ على الموضوع المطروح حول المدة التي قضاها ربه في قبره.*

*http://khleeg.com/vb/showthread.php?p=137889&mode=threaded*

*مع تحياتي*


----------



## NEW_MAN (25 أبريل 2006)

نعمة وسلام في المسيح يسوع 
اما بعد 

لم يكن لجوئي للاصل اليوناني الا لان اللغة العربية ليس بها الازمنة الماضية مرتبة ترتيبا زمنيا كما هي في اللغة الانجليزية واليونانية ، فانت تقولين امس لعبت واكلت وشربت 
اما في اللغة الانجليزية واليونانية فالازمنة في الماضي تختلف بين الماضي البسيط والماضي التام ، ولهذا فالآية التي كتبها وذكرتها انت وتقول :
"وبعدما قام باكرا في أول الأسبوع ظهر أولا لمريم المجدلية" 
(مرقس 16 : 9) 

فترتيب الازمنة في اللغة الاصلية يفيد ان قام باكرا في الزمن الماضي التام ، وتعني ان باكرا كان الرب قام وانتهى الامر ، اما تحديد الوقت باكرا فكان لتحديد زمن ظهور الرب لمريم المجدلية ...

من هذه الاية والايات الاخرى الكثيرة التي لم تلتفي اليها في الحوار ، تثبت ان القيامة حدثت بالفعل كما قال رب المجد ( ثلاث ايام وثلاث ليال) اما عن الحوادث التي كتبها الانجيل فهي تذكر فتح القبر ليس لخروج الرب القائم من الاموات ، فهو قام بمعجزة اكبر ( قيامة من الاموات ) ولا يحتاج الى مساعدة للمعجزة الاصغر ( الخروج من القبر ) وانما كان فتح باب القبر لاظهار ان الرب قام ، حيث انه مالم يدحرج الملاك الحجر سوف يعتقد الجميع ان الرب لازال في القبر ميتا .

الدليل الثاني : ان في نفس الاصحاح في بشارة مرقس يقول :
"وباكرا جدا في اول الاسبوع أتين الى القبر اذ طلعت الشمس. 3 وكنّ يقلن فيما بينهنّ من يدحرج لنا الحجر عن باب القبر." ( مرقس 16: 1-2) 

هنا نجد الازمنة تقول ( باكرا جدا كانت المريمات يتجهن الى القبر ) في تساؤل ( من يدحرج الحجر ) ؟؟ وعندما وصلت مريم المجدلية الى القبر ( باكرا ) في زمن آخر ظهر لها الرب ، فتحديد الزمن هنا كان للتدليل على زمن الظهور وليس زمن القيامة ...

واخيرا ، فان دحرجة الحجر اثناء تواجد الجنود ، يدل على انه لم يكن اليوم الرابع قد جاء بعد :
" وفي الغد الذي بعد الاستعداد اجتمع رؤساء الكهنة والفريسيون الى بيلاطس 63 قائلين.يا سيد قد تذكرنا ان ذلك المضل قال وهو حيّ اني بعد ثلاثة ايام اقوم. 64 فمر بضبط القبر الى اليوم الثالث لئلا يأتي تلاميذه ليلا ويسرقوه ويقولوا للشعب انه قام من الاموات.فتكون الضلالة الاخيرة اشر من الاولى."
( متى 27: 62 - 64)
"1 وبعد السبت عند فجر اول الاسبوع جاءت مريم المجدلية ومريم الاخرى لتنظرا القبر. 2 واذا زلزلة عظيمة حدثت.لان ملاك الرب نزل من السماء وجاء ودحرج الحجر عن الباب وجلس عليه. 3 وكان منظره كالبرق ولباسه ابيض كالثلج. 4 فمن خوفه ارتعد الحراس وصاروا كاموات. 5 فاجاب الملاك وقال للمرأتين لا تخافا انتما.فاني اعلم انكما تطلبان يسوع المصلوب. 6 ليس هو ههنا لانه قام كما قال.هلم انظرا الموضع الذي كان الرب مضطجعا فيه." 
( متى 28 : 1- 6)

نفهم اذا ان الحجر رفعه الملاك اثناء تواجد الجنود اذا فاليوم الرابع لم يأتي بعد بطريقة فهمكم او حسابكم ، وعندما رفع الملاك الحجر كان القبر فارغا بالفعل ، والرب قام وليس موجود في القبر ...

لو كان رفع الحجر لخروج الرب القائم من الاموات ، لذكرها الانجيل بوضوح ، ولكن مرة اخرى ، فان اعتمادكم على توقيت فتح القبر على انه نهاية الحسبة بيوم رابع ، هو اعتقاد خاطيء ليس له اي دليل ، سوى رفض الحقيقة الناصعة ..​


----------



## TIGER (25 أبريل 2006)

*الأستاذ نيومان *
*السلام عليكم*

*مازلت في انتظار الرد فردك لم يجب عن تساؤلاتي *

*أنت تقول في آخر ردك : *

*فان اعتمادكم على توقيت فتح القبر على انه نهاية الحسبة بيوم رابع ، هو اعتقاد خاطيء ليس له اي دليل ، سوى رفض الحقيقة الناصعة 

من قال ذلك ؟ انا لم اعتبر فتح القبر دلالة على نهاية الحسبة بيوم رابع !! أين قلت أنا ذلك ؟ *

*انا نقلت ردك أنت ولم تعلق أنت **عليه حتى الآن ... فأنت الذي اعتبرت فتح القبر هو توقيت قيامة المسيح وليس أنا .*

*فأنت تقول في ردك على الشبهة :*
*بهذا يكون المسيح مات يوم الاربعاء ودفن ليبقى في القبر 
ليلة الاربعاء الخميس + يوم الخميس كاملا 
ليلة الخميس الجمعة + يوم الجمعة كاملا 
ليلة الجمعة السبت + يوم السبت كاملا 
وقام في فجر يوم الاحد 
اذا بقي يسوع في القبر ثلاثة ايام وثلاثة ليال ليقوم في فجر يوم الاحد .*

*ولكي يستقيم ردك - ولا داعي لإعادة ما كنت كتبته في رسالتي إليك من طريقة حساب الأيام بغروب شمس اليوم السابق- أقول لكي يستقيم ردك لا بد وأن تأتي بدليل على قيامة المسيح قبل غروب شمس السبت .*

*لأن غروب شمس السبت هو إعلان ببداية يوم الأحد ، ويوم الأحد يوم رابع.*

*تقول : أما في اللغة الانجليزية واليونانية فالازمنة في الماضي تختلف بين الماضي البسيط والماضي التام ،*

*بالعودة اللي اللغة الانجليزية التي تستخدم الماضي التام وجدت :*
*When Jesus rose early on the first day of the week

لقد استخدمت الكاثوليكية الماضي البسيط وليس التام بعكس ترجمة الفانديك فأيهما أصح ؟ *

*وأعود لأحصر تعليقاتي مرة أخرى في سؤال واحد ... *

*أنا لايعنيني هل كان الزمن ماضيا بسيطا أم تاماً فإذا كان بسيطا فقد قام فجرا وإذا كان تاماً فقد قام قبل الفجر . عرفنا ده خلاص*

*أنا سؤالي هو : *

*اتفقنا على أن غروب شمس السبت هو وقت نهاية اليوم الثالث ، وأنت تقول بقيامته فجر الأحد ثم في نفس الوقت **تنكر قيامته فجر الأحد ... حسنا ..*

*ف**هل قام المسيح من قبره قبل غروب شمس السبت ؟ ما الدليل ؟*

*هذا هو سؤالي فقط .*

*مع تحياتي*


----------



## NEW_MAN (26 أبريل 2006)

TIGER قال:
			
		

> *انا نقلت ردك أنت ولم تعلق أنت **عليه حتى الآن ... فأنت الذي اعتبرت فتح القبر هو توقيت قيامة المسيح وليس أنا .*
> 
> *فأنت تقول في ردك على الشبهة :*
> *بهذا يكون المسيح مات يوم الاربعاء ودفن ليبقى في القبر *
> ...




يبدو ان الاخوة يعتبرون كلامي قرآنا ...
هل تحاسبوني على الحرف ؟؟؟

أختي اظن ان ردي واضح 

الرب قام فجر يوم الاحد 
ليس معناها ( القيامة حدثت في زمن حددته بالساعة ) 
ولكن معناها ان (فجر الاحد ) كان الرب قائم بالفعل ......

اولا : دعيني نتفق على شيء 

القيامة حدثت وهذا شيء لا يمكن انكاره 
الرب قام من بين الاموات ، وهذا حدث ايضا لا يمكن انكاره 

فهل التشكيك في موعد القيامة بالطريقة التي تفعلونها هل يؤثر في حقيقة الامر ؟؟؟

اظن ان من الهزل ان تجادلوا حتى الان في ان الرب قام في اليوم الرابع اذا فالنبؤة باطلة 

اذ ان الرب القائم في حد ذاته تحقيق للنبؤة ، فاذا كان قادرا على القيامة من الاموات 
فهو قادر على تحديد موعد القيامة وان ينجزها في موعدها بدون تأخير ولا تقديم ...

اذا مرة اخرى دعيني اكرر ردي السابق 

الحجر المرفوع هو اعلان ان القيامة تمت ...

لايمكن حساب فتح الحجر على انه موعد القيامة 

واذا كنت قلت ذلك ( او احدا فهم انني قلت ذلك ) فانا مخطيء ، او هو مخطيء في الفهم ...

من يريد ان يقول ان القيامة لم تحدث ، فليرشدنا الى مكان الجسد والعظام التي للرب يسوع ...

من يريد ان يقول ان القيامة تأخرى او تقدمت عن موعدها ، فليقل لنا في اي ساعة تحديدا قام الرب ويأتي لنا بالدليل ...

*



تقول : أما في اللغة الانجليزية واليونانية فالازمنة في الماضي تختلف بين الماضي البسيط والماضي التام ،

بالعودة اللي اللغة الانجليزية التي تستخدم الماضي التام وجدت :
When Jesus rose early on the first day of the week

لقد استخدمت الكاثوليكية الماضي البسيط وليس التام بعكس ترجمة الفانديك فأيهما أصح ؟ 



أنقر للتوسيع...



نعود ونكرر ونقول :

ارجو ان تكتبي الاية كاملة ، فواضح انها مبتسرة ومقطوعة بدون استكمال 

ثانيا : الاصل اليوناني هو المرجع الاول والاخير في تحديد تصريف الازمنة 
وقد وضعت لكم الموقع اليوناني ، فاثبت الاخ المسلم جهالته ، بالضغط على الزر واقتباس ما جاء به ( وهو الكلمة في المصدر بدون تصريف ازمنة ) ....

ثالثا : حتى الترجمة الناقصة لا تؤكد كلامك فهي تقول 
عندما قام الرب باكرا في اليوم الاول من الاسبوع ....
هذا يمكن ان يكون ( في الدقيقة الاولى من اليوم الاول من الاسبوع ) 
هل يمكنك ان تنكري علينا هذا الفهم ....

فهل بهذا تحسبين يوما رابعا ؟؟؟؟

مع تحياتي *


----------



## TIGER (26 أبريل 2006)

*الأستاذ نيومان *

*السلام عليكم*



> *يبدو ان الاخوة يعتبرون كلامي قرآنا ...
> هل تحاسبوني على الحرف ؟؟؟
> *




*الحمد لله أنا أسمي هذا تهرب واعتراف بخطأ وقع*

*




أنقر للتوسيع...

*


> *الرب قام فجر يوم الاحد
> *
> *معناها ان (فجر الاحد ) كان الرب قائم بالفعل *




*لا تعليق*


*



			الرب قام من بين الاموات
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

 *


*قل هذه العبارة لطفل صغير وأخبرني بردة فعله*




> *واذا كنت قلت ذلك ( او احدا فهم انني قلت ذلك ) فانا مخطيء ، او هو مخطيء في الفهم ...
> 
> *




*شكرا جزيلا ... هذا هو المهم وهذا هو سبب دخولي معك في هذا الحوار العقيم الذي انتهى بآخر رد مفحم قاله لك الأستاذ السيف البتار  .... وها أنت تعترف بخطئك لأنك قلت أنه قام فجر الأحد. .. شكرا على هذه الروح الرياضية. لقد كبرت في نظري.*



*وبهذه المناسبة وبعد فشل الأستاذ نيومان في استخراج دليل من الإنجيل يثبت خروج المسيح من قبره قبل غروب شمس اليوم الثالث (السبت) ، ومع إصرار السيد نيومان بأن المسيح لم يمكث في قبره سوى ثلاثة أيام وثلاثة ليالي ، وبما أنه يصر على أن  بداية الدفن كانت وقت غروب شمس الأربعاء فمن الطبيعي أن تنتهي فترة الثلاثة أيام وقت غروب شمس السبت . بهذه المناسبة الجميلة أدعو جميع المسيحيين بكنائسهم إلى تغيير مسمى عيد القيامة يوم الأحد ليكون عيد الدحرجة أو عيد الحجر أو عيد فتح القبر أو عيد الظهور بدلا من عيد القيامة لأن الأحد ليس له علاقة بالقيامة.*

*مع خالص تحياتي *


----------



## NEW_MAN (27 أبريل 2006)

TIGER قال:
			
		

> *وبهذه المناسبة وبعد فشل الأستاذ نيومان في استخراج دليل من الإنجيل يثبت خروج المسيح من قبره قبل غروب شمس اليوم الثالث (السبت) *




الاخت الفاضلة تيجر 

تحية طيبة في المسيح يسوع ، اما بعد 

لعلك تعلمين ان البينة على من أدعى واليمين على من أنكر 

القيامة شيء واقع في الكتاب المقدس 
حقق السيد المسيح وعده تماما في مسألة القبر والدفن 
ثلاثة ايام وثلاث ليالي 

قلنا ان كل ما تحتجون به على اضافة يوم رابع جاءت الحوادث فيه للتدليل على ظهور الرب لمريم المجدلية بعد قيامته ...

اذا اردتم ان تنقضوا هذا الكلام ، فعليكم الاتيان بالدليل ، وليس علينا نحن  ...

في اي ساعة تحديدا قام الرب يسوع ؟؟؟

في انتظار اجابة بالدليل لكي تتشدقي علينا ..

بغير ذلك ، فاسلوب كلامك يشهد عن ضعف حجتك ...

وتحياتي


----------



## azizcool (2 يونيو 2006)

مرقس

16: 9 و بعدما قام باكرا في اول الاسبوع ظهر اولا لمريم المجدلية التي كان قد اخرج منها سبعة شياطين .


----------



## azizcool (2 يونيو 2006)

قام 
قام قام قام
قام باكرا في أول الأسبوع
أي طفل في ابتدائي سيفهم من الجملة أن ربكم قام باكرا يوم الأحد و بالتالي فحسبت الأدهم صحيحة...
لم أكن أتوقع أن أجد الموضوع لكن فعلا برافوووو مثال للروح الرياضية


----------



## استفانوس (2 يونيو 2006)

*سلام المسيح للجميع
اني ارى انكم تختلفون في التقويم والعادات والطقوس
اما المهم
ان الرب يسوع المسيح قد قام
وهذا يكفينا وان ظهوره لاناس كثيرن حتى يومنا هذا يكفي
ان المباحثات الغبية لاتنفعع شئ
لقد سهر علماء المسلمين من اجل هذا الموضوع كثيرا
فمنهم من قال شبه ومنهم قال صلب ساعة ومنهم قال ثلاثة ساعات ومنهم قالوا سبعة ساعات
وهذا لايفيد
المهم الرب قام وبالحقيقة قام
فيا نافخ القمر الزاهي لتطفئه تفنى قواك ولايدري بك القمر
فها واحد وعشرون قرنا لم تنفع 
اعقل يااخي واطلب من الرب ان يفتح قلبك للحق الالهي المعلن في كلمته المقدسة لكي تشرق في قلبك اشراقة نور لكي تصبح ابنا في ملكوته*


----------



## azizcool (2 يونيو 2006)

فريد قال:
			
		

> *سلام المسيح للجميع*
> *اني ارى انكم تختلفون في التقويم والعادات والطقوس*
> *اما المهم*
> *ان الرب يسوع المسيح قد قام*
> ...


 
كنا ننتظر رد على الانتصار الكاسح للأخ الأدهم بدل الهروب من صلب الموضوع
الذي يجب عله أن يعقل عزيزي هو من تم تفنيد ادعائه من أساس و أثبت بطلانه


----------



## NEW_MAN (3 يونيو 2006)

نعمة وسلام في المسيح يسوع 
اما بعد ​ 


			
				NEW_MAN قال:
			
		

> لم يكن لجوئي للاصل اليوناني الا لان اللغة العربية ليس بها الازمنة الماضية مرتبة ترتيبا زمنيا كما هي في اللغة الانجليزية واليونانية ، فانت تقولين امس لعبت واكلت وشربت
> اما في اللغة الانجليزية واليونانية فالازمنة في الماضي تختلف بين الماضي البسيط والماضي التام ، ولهذا فالآية التي كتبها وذكرتها انت وتقول :
> "وبعدما قام باكرا في أول الأسبوع ظهر أولا لمريم المجدلية"
> (مرقس 16 : 9) ​
> ...


 



> اظن ان ردي واضح
> 
> الرب قام فجر يوم الاحد
> ليس معناها ( القيامة حدثت في زمن حددته بالساعة )
> ...


----------



## azizcool (11 يونيو 2006)

أنت عظيم يا نيو مان
مقولتك هي البينة على من ادعى و أنت من طرحت الموضوع و ادعيت أن النبوئة تحققت
(الرب قام فجر يوم الاحد 
ليس معناها ( القيامة حدثت في زمن حددته بالساعة ) 
ولكن معناها ان (فجر الاحد ) كان الرب قائم بالفعل ......)
هذا كلامك صح؟؟
اذا كان ربك قد كان قائما بالفعل يوم الأحد فمن الممكن أن يكون قد قام السبت أو الجمعة أو بعد ثواني من موته أو دقائق أو أو أو....
هناك مئات الاحتمالات عزيزي
لا شيء يثبت أن النبوءة قد تحققت بل بالعكس تم تفنيد الموضوع من أساسه و الفضل يرجع للأخ الأدهم جازاه الله خيرا


----------



## NEW_MAN (11 يونيو 2006)

azizcool قال:
			
		

> أنت عظيم يا نيو مان
> مقولتك هي البينة على من ادعى و أنت من طرحت الموضوع و ادعيت أن النبوئة تحققت


 
الاخ الفاضل 

كلامك قلبا للحقائق رأسا على عقب 

لان الحقيقة هي قيامة الرب يسوع المسيح ( والدليل هو القبر الخالي ) وملايين المؤمنين على مر العصور ....

الان انت تدعي ان القيامة لم تحدث ، او ان الصليب لم يحدث ، او ان القيامة حدثت بطريقة مغايرة لقول الرب يسوع ( انه يبقى في القبر ثلاثة ايام وثلاثة ليالي ، وانه يقوم في اليوم الثالث ) 

لقد اثبتنا ان كل هذا الكلام تحقق بالحرف الواحد 

الاخ ( الادهم ) لم يقدم حقائق ، ولكنه قدم تراهات لم تصمد امام النص اليوناني وامام سياق الاحداث وامام كلام الانجيل ....

الان انتم المدّعون والبينة عليكم ، فلنرى هل تستطيعوا ان تفعلوا ما عجز عنه آبائكم واباء ابائكم وحلفائكم من اليهود و غير المؤمنين والملحدين !!!!

لقد استمر الايمان المسيحي يزدهر وينمو والرب يسوع يضم كل يوم الى الكنيسة الذين يخلصون بالاعتراف بالحق المعلن في الكتاب المقدس ، وفي المعجزات التي تثبت وتؤيد هذه الحقائق .

ربنا معاكم ...


----------



## basem shweke (21 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: كم يوما وكم ليلة بقى السيد يسوع المسيح في ا&#1*



new_man قال:


> الاخ الفاضل
> 
> كلامك قلبا للحقائق رأسا على عقب
> 
> ...


السلام على من اتبع الهدى.
شو عرفك اخي العزيز ان فبر المسيح خالي
هل فتحت القبر وشفت انه خالي
لحد الان لم يعرف اين قبر  المسيح
مره بيقولوا في كنيسة القيامه ومره في تل بيوت  في الطريق من القدس الى بيت لحم
 ومره في حديقه البستان عند مدرسة الشمت في القدس اذا القبر مش معلروف مكانه 
فكيف تزعم انه خالي اين دليلك على انه خالي .
السلام ختام


----------



## NEW_MAN (22 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: كم يوما وكم ليلة بقى السيد يسوع المسيح في ا&#1*



basem shweke قال:


> السلام على من اتبع الهدى.
> شو عرفك اخي العزيز ان فبر المسيح خالي
> هل فتحت القبر وشفت انه خالي
> لحد الان لم يعرف اين قبر المسيح
> ...


 
اخي الفاضل 
برغم عدم تواجدي في المنتدى الا انه وصلتني على البريد الالكتروني اخطارا بمشاركتك 

ودعني اوافق معك على رأيك لمجرد الافتراض 
اذا لم يكن قبر المسيح خال كما قلنا لقيامته 
بحسب رأيك انت : 
اين هو قبر المسيح الذي يحتوي على جثمانه اذا لم يكن المسيح قد قام ؟؟؟


----------



## basem shweke (22 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: كم يوما وكم ليلة بقى السيد يسوع المسيح في &#*

اشكرك اخي العزيز نيو مان.
انا اسف على تاخري في قراءة الموضوع فلم اقرءه سوى فبل يوم من مشاركتي وقد مضى اكثر من نصف عام على اخر مشاركه فلم انتبه اما بخصوص قبر المسيح .
 أن من اكثر نقاط الخلاف، هو تحديد المكان الذي يفترض انه قبر المسيح. والمشهور أن كنيسة القيامة في البلدة القديمة من القدس، هي المكان الذي حدد وفقا للتقليد، لحادثة الصلب كما جاءت في العهد الجديد، والتي بنيت بعد نحو أربعة قرون من الحادثة عندما جاءت هيلانة (القديسة فيما بعد) والدة الإمبراطور البيزنطي قسطنطين وبحثت بنفسها عن مكان الصلب في مكان كان يستخدم كمكب نفايات، ونظفت المكان وبنيت الكنيسة التي كانت تعرف باسم «كنيسة القمامة»، وبقيت تعرف بهذا الاسم حتى عصر متأخر، حيث أصبحت «كنيسة القيامة» في العهد العثماني المتأخر. 

ويوجد في مدخل الكنيسة الرئيسي قبر رخامي احمر، يفترض وفقا للتقليد الكنسي، انه دفن المسيح فيه، قبل قيامته، وصعوده للسماء. 

وكلتا الحادثتين، الصلب والقيامة، أساس العقيدة المسيحية. فالصلب حدث فداء لاخطاء البشر الذي لا يكون إلا بالدم، والقيامة، وهي كناية عن قبول الله للكفارة. ويفترض أن القبر كما حددته هيلانة يقع في موضع الجلجلة التي يعتقد أنها كانت مكانا لإعدام المجرمين في العهد الروماني. 

وكان في المكان هيكل أقامه الإمبراطور الروماني ادريانوس لفينوس (عشتار). وخلال عقد المجمع المسكوني الأول في نيقيا عام 325، دعا أسقف القدس مكاريوس الإمبراطور قسطنطين إلى تدمير هذا الهيكل للبحث عن قبر المسيح، ومن هنا جاء دور هيلانة التي كشفت عن القبر المفترض، ونظفته وبنت عليه كنيسة صغيرة، وبعد أربعة قرون أضيف إليها كنيسة أخرى باسم كنيسة الجلجلة. وتعتبر كنيسة القيامة الان، مجمعا لكنائس عديدة، ومغر وقبور ودهاليز، جميعها تم ربطه بقصص الكتاب المقدس، ومن بينها مثلا قبر آدم، وبعض مراحل درب الآلام وغيرها. ولم يمس الفتح العربي للقدس عام 638، القبر المقدس بسوء، ووفقا لرأي حراس الأراضي المقدسة فان المسيحيين «تمتعوا بالحرية الدينية التي كانت تتخللها بعض أعمال العنف». 

وتاريخ الكنيسة اللاحق، هو بشكل أو بآخر تاريخ توازن القوى الإقليمي والعالمي، والعلاقات المضطربة بين الطوائف المسيحية المختلفة على الصلاحيات والحقوق في المكان الذي أعادت إليه الحياة هيلانة، واصبح الحفاظ عليه وحمايته مبررا لحروب لا تنتهي. 

منذ أن بدأت البعثات الأثرية الغربية تعمل في فلسطين، في القرن الثامن عشر، كان الهم الأكبر هو العثور على الأماكن التي وردت في الكتاب المقدس وخصوصا في العهد القديم، ولم تحقق الجهود الأثرية شأنا يمكن ان يكون حاسما في هذا المجال. وظل النقاش قائما، حول مكان القبر حتى في داخل الدائرة المؤمنة بالرواية الكلاسيكية. ورغم أن المكان الذي حددته هيلانة، بصفته القبر المقدس، اكتسب صفة الإجماع بين الطوائف المسيحية المختلفة، إلا أن ذلك لم يحل دون أن يوجد أحد افترض مكانا آخر. وفي حين أن المؤمنين من مختلف العالم يقصدون كنيسة القيامة، فان هناك مكانا خارج السور يحظى بالاهتمام باعتباره المكان المفترض للقبر. يسمى المكان (بستان قبر المسيح) وتشرف عليه جمعية خيرية بريطانية مستقلة تعرف بجمعية بستان قبر المسيح. وفي داخل المكان يوجد قبر حجري اكتشفه عام 1867م، ضابط بريطاني، ومعصرة قديمة وبئر مياه ومكتبة حديثة وكل ذلك وسط حديقة بالغة الجمال، ويقصد المكان الكثير من المؤمنين الأجانب، وتقوم بالعناية به متطوعات بريطانيات، يقصدن الأرض المقدسة تبركا وتدينا. وهو من انسب الأمكنة لقضاء وقت جميل في المدينة المقدسة، ولا يبعد كثيرا عن سور البلدة القديمة التي تضم كنيسة القيامة. 

الجمعية التي تشرف على المكان تعرفه «كان هذا الموقع جزءا من مقلع قديم للحجارة، وبحسب التقليد فقد كان اليهود يستخدمون هذا المقلع للرجم بالحجارة، والرومان استخدموه لإنزال عقوبة الإعدام عن طريق الصلب. وكان ذلك يتم بالقرب من الطرق الآهلة بالمارين كي تكون سببا للردع، وهذا البستان يطل على شوارع رئيسة ومحطة حافلات، وكانت الطرق إلى دمشق وأريحا تتفرع من هنا، ولهذا السبب يعتقد أن يكون هذا المكان هو الذي تمت فيه عملية صلب المسيح، والكتاب المقدس يتحدث عن صلب المسيح خارج المدينة». وحول اختلاف ذلك مع الرواية السائدة التي تقول إن حادثة الصلب وقعت في مكان كنيسة القيامة تقول الجمعية «كنيسة القيامة تقع داخل أسوار البلدة القديمة، واثار ذلك الشكوك حول ما إذا كان الموقع الذي تقوم عليه هو مكان الصلب. وهناك احتمال أن يكون هذا البستان هو الموقع الحقيقي الذي تم فيه صلب المسيح، لان الصلب، كما يقول الكتاب المقدس كان يتم خارج أسوار المدينة، ومع هذا لا يمكن الجزم في ذلك». ويقتبس القائمون على الموقع آيات من الأناجيل المختلفة لترجيح أن الصلب تم في هذا البستان مثل الإشارة إلى أن الصلب تم في بستان فيه قبر جديد لم يستخدم، وهو يعود ليوسف من الرامة، بالإضافة إلى أن القبر كان محفورا في الصخر ومختوما بصخرة كبيرة. وكانت هناك مساحة كافية تتسع لعدد من النائحين، وكل هذا يمكن أن ينطبق على القبر الصخري الموجود في البستان. وفي عام 1970 درست هذا القبر عالمة الآثار كاثرين كينيون، وتوصلت إلى انه يعود للقرن الأول الميلادي، مما اثلج صدور أصحاب الرأي الذين يرون انه المكان الحقيقي الذي شهد حادثة الصلب. ولكن هذا القبر ليس الأثر الأهم في البستان، فهنالك البئر الذي يعتبر من حيث السعة ثالث اكبر حوض لجمع المياه في القدس، ويتسع لنحو مليون لتر تقريبا، ويعود تاريخه ما قبل ظهور المسيحية ويؤكد على ثراء صاحبه. وهناك أيضا معصرة عنب تم اكتشافها عام 1924 وتعتبر من اضخم واكبر المعاصر التي تم اكتشافها في فلسطين. 

وهناك ما يشير إلى استخدام البيزنطيين والصليبيين المكان للعبادة، ويمكن أن يؤكد ذلك وجود آثار تشير إلى وجود كنيسة ومرافق دينية. 

ولا يحظى المكان، المثير للجدل، بشهرة دينية كبيرة وسط السكان المحليين والحجاج الأجانب، ويحاول القائمون عليه تخفيف الانتقادات التي توجه لأصحاب أي فكرة جديدة. فتقول إحدى المتطوعات «نحن لا نعلم على وجه الدقة ما إذا كان هذا الموقع هو المكان الذي تم فيه صلب وقيامة يسوع، إلا انه من اللافت أن معالم البستان تتطابق تطابقا جديرا بالملاحظة مع التفاصيل المذكورة في الأناجيل مما يساعد الكثيرين على تخيل الأحداث العظيمة التي تمت في صباح الأول من أيام الفصح المجيد». 

وفي أماكن متفرقة من المدينة المقدسة، توجد أماكن تعرف، وفقا للتقليد، الذي بدأ منذ القرن الرابع الميلادي، مع قدوم هيلانة، بأنها منازل أو قبور أبطال أحداث الكتاب المقدس، ولكنها تبقى اماكن مفترضة، مما يبقي المجال مفتوحا على مصراعيه للبحث. 
اذا يا اخي ليس معروف مكان فبر المسيح فكيف تجزم ان القبر خالي.
السلام ختام


----------



## Christian Knight (26 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: كم يوما وكم ليلة بقى السيد يسوع المسيح في ا&#1*

*شىء طبيعى انه يكون فى تشكيك فى كل الحقائق الدينية والتاريخية, لكن الثابت من الانجيل والادلة التاريخية هو ان قبر المسيح فى اورشليم ويقام فيه صلاة عيد القيامة ويخرج منه نور فى يوم سبت النور تضاء به الشموع دون ان يحرق احدا ويمكن لاى شخص الذهاب فى يوم سبت النور ومشاهدة هذه المعجزة بنفسه*


----------



## basem shweke (26 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: كم يوما وكم ليلة بقى السيد يسوع المسيح في ا&#1*



Christian Knight قال:


> *شىء طبيعى انه يكون فى تشكيك فى كل الحقائق الدينية والتاريخية, لكن الثابت من الانجيل والادلة التاريخية هو ان قبر المسيح فى اورشليم ويقام فيه صلاة عيد القيامة ويخرج منه نور فى يوم سبت النور تضاء به الشموع دون ان يحرق احدا ويمكن لاى شخص الذهاب فى يوم سبت النور ومشاهدة هذه المعجزة بنفسه*


صديقي العزيز اقرء مشاركتي السابقه جيدا .
المسلمون لم يشككو بمكان قبر السيد المسيح لسبب بسيط ان عقيدة المسلمين
لا تامن بوجود قبر السيد المسيح اليهود وانتم من يشكك بموقع قبر  السيد المسيح عليه افضل الصلاة والسلام مره بيقولوا في كنيسة القيامه ومره في تل بيوت في الطريق من القدس الى بيت لحم ومره في حديقه البستان عند مدرسة الشمت في القدس انتم من يشكك في موقع قبر السيد المسيح عليه افضل الصلاة والسلام واليست حكمه من الله سبحانه وتعالى عدم معرفه قبر 
السيد المسيح عليه افضل الصلاة والسلام لعدم وجوده اصلا.
بماذا تفسر تخبط علماء اليهود والنصارى في مكان قبرالسيد المسيح عليه افضل الصلاة والسلام؟
وما ادراك يا عزيزي ربما بعد عدة سنين يكتشفوا قبور عده  لا تستعجل على رزقق
هل تستطيع ان تبرهن لي وللعالم ان قبر السيد المسيح موجود في كنيسة القيامه
حتى نوقف العالم من البحث  ونوفر عليهم عدة سنين من البحث والتنقيب او لربما لقرون.


----------



## Christian Knight (26 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: كم يوما وكم ليلة بقى السيد يسوع المسيح في ا&#1*



basem shweke قال:


> صديقي العزيز اقرء مشاركتي السابقه جيدا .
> المسلمون لم يشككو بمكان قبر السيد المسيح لسبب بسيط ان عقيدة المسلمين
> لا تامن بوجود قبر السيد المسيح اليهود وانتم من يشكك بموقع قبر  السيد المسيح عليه افضل الصلاة والسلام مره بيقولوا في كنيسة القيامه ومره في تل بيوت في الطريق من القدس الى بيت لحم ومره في حديقه البستان عند مدرسة الشمت في القدس انتم من يشكك في موقع قبر السيد المسيح عليه افضل الصلاة والسلام واليست حكمه من الله سبحانه وتعالى عدم معرفه قبر
> السيد المسيح عليه افضل الصلاة والسلام لعدم وجوده اصلا.
> ...



*كلامك غير صحيح عزيزى لان جميع علمائنا يتفقون على ان قبر المسيح فى اورشليم وذلك ثابت من الانجيل والتاريخ وباتفاق العلماء على مر التاريخ*


----------



## basem shweke (26 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: كم يوما وكم ليلة بقى السيد يسوع المسيح في ا&#1*



Christian Knight قال:


> *كلامك غير صحيح عزيزى لان جميع علمائنا يتفقون على ان قبر المسيح فى اورشليم وذلك ثابت من الانجيل والتاريخ وباتفاق العلماء على مر التاريخ*


كل المواقع التي تحدثنا عليها موجوده في اورشليم 
كنيسة القيامه موجوده في البلده القديمه في اورشليم
قبر البستان يبعد عن كنيسة القيامه 300متر خارج البلده القديمه
القبر الجديد في تل بيوت تبعد عن كنيسة القيامه 2كيلو متر ضمن حدود اورشليم


----------



## Christian Knight (26 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: كم يوما وكم ليلة بقى السيد يسوع المسيح في ا&#1*



basem shweke قال:


> كل المواقع التي تحدثنا عليها موجوده في اورشليم
> كنيسة القيامه موجوده في البلده القديمه في اورشليم
> قبر البستان يبعد عن كنيسة القيامه 300متر خارج البلده القديمه
> القبر الجديد في تل بيوت تبعد عن كنيسة القيامه 2كيلو متر ضمن حدود اورشليم



*لكنك لم تعطنا دليل واحد على هذه الشبهات*


----------



## basem shweke (26 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: كم يوما وكم ليلة بقى السيد يسوع المسيح في ا&#1*



Christian Knight قال:


> *لكنك لم تعطنا دليل واحد على هذه الشبهات*


يا صديقي هذه ليست اقوالي بل اقوالكم انتم ان من سكان القدس واعلم من غيري بها
اقرء مشاركاتي السابقه وستعلم من الذي يقوم بالبحث والتنقيب على قبر السيد المسيح
السلام ختام


----------



## Christian Knight (26 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: كم يوما وكم ليلة بقى السيد يسوع المسيح في ا&#1*



basem shweke قال:


> يا صديقي هذه ليست اقوالي بل اقوالكم انتم ان من سكان القدس واعلم من غيري بها
> اقرء مشاركاتي السابقه وستعلم من الذي يقوم بالبحث والتنقيب على قبر السيد المسيح
> السلام ختام



*حتى الان هى اقوالك لانك لم تعطنا مصدر لهذا الكلام*


----------



## basem shweke (27 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: كم يوما وكم ليلة بقى السيد يسوع المسيح في ا&#1*



Christian Knight قال:


> *حتى الان هى اقوالك لانك لم تعطنا مصدر لهذا الكلام*



اليك المصدر يا صديقي العزيز واقرء المقال جيدا
http://www.aawsat.com/details.asp?section=19&issue=10333&article=410482
السلام ختام


----------



## Christian Knight (27 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: كم يوما وكم ليلة بقى السيد يسوع المسيح في ا&#1*

*هذا مصدر اسلامى وبالتالى فلا يمكن تصديقه*


----------



## basem shweke (27 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: كم يوما وكم ليلة بقى السيد يسوع المسيح في ا&#1*



Christian Knight قال:


> *هذا مصدر اسلامى وبالتالى فلا يمكن تصديقه*


لا حول ولا قوه الا بالله العلي العظيم
يا صديقي هذه حقائق تاريخيه وليس بحثا اسلاميه 
ما دخلي اذا لم تقرء تاريخ الكنيسه  
وانا رح اجيبلك مصادر اخرى ان شاء الله 
سؤال من هي القديسه . هيلانة
على فكره الموقع ليس اسلاميا
جريدة الشرق الاوسط جريده دوليه يا صديقي.


----------



## Christian Knight (27 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: كم يوما وكم ليلة بقى السيد يسوع المسيح في ا&#1*

*اذا كنت تدعى انها حقائق تاريخية فيجب ان تاتى لنا بمراجع تاريخية موثوقة بدلا من ان تتهمنا بالجهل فى حين ان الجهل من جهتكم لان كل ما فعلته هو انك قرأت مقالا بجريدة وجئت تنشره دون اى تأكد من صحة ما به.
الملكة هيلانة هى والدة الملك قسطنطين وهى التى عثرت على صليب المسيح*


----------



## basem shweke (27 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: كم يوما وكم ليلة بقى السيد يسوع المسيح في ا&#1*



Christian Knight قال:


> *هذا مصدر اسلامى وبالتالى فلا يمكن تصديقه*


اليك يا صديقي موقع يتحدث ان القبر خارج اسوار القدس  
اي موقعه يبعد300متر من كنيسة القيامه 
http://www.vopg.org/bitmaped/200704/08.htm
اي انك تامن بان القبر في كنيسة القيامه والمقال في الرابط يقول ان القبر في 
حديقة البستان التي تبعد 300متر   
وقد سمعنا قبل اكثر من شهر عن اكتشاف علماء الاثار موقع يعتقد انه قبر السيد المسيح
رضي الله عنه  وما ادراك ما سيكتشفون في المستقبل
سؤال اذا كان قبر السيد المسيح معروف لماذا كل هذا البحث عن القبر  سؤالي موجه الى العقل .


----------



## basem shweke (27 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: كم يوما وكم ليلة بقى السيد يسوع المسيح في &#*

وقبر المسيح كان خارج باب أورشليم (عب 13: 12) في بستان (يو 19: 41). وكان منحوتاً في الصخرة، وداخل القبر وُجد مكان (غالباً مثل مصطبة) وضعوا فيه الجثة (مر 16: 6). 
http://st-takla.org/Full-Free-Copti...y-Arabic-Bible-Dictionary/21_KAF/KAF_012.html
اقرء ولنا عوده ان شاء الله


----------



## Christian Knight (27 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: كم يوما وكم ليلة بقى السيد يسوع المسيح في ا&#1*

*كلا الرابطين يتحدثان عن نفس المكان الذى يتفق عليه جميع المسيحيين, فاين الاختلاف المزعوم اذا؟؟
اما بالنسبة لاكذوبة اكتشاف قبر المسيح مؤخرا فستجد الرد عليها هنا
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=18395

*


----------



## basem shweke (27 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: كم يوما وكم ليلة بقى السيد يسوع المسيح في ا&#1*



Christian Knight قال:


> *كلا الرابطين يتحدثان عن نفس المكان الذى يتفق عليه جميع المسيحيين, فاين الاختلاف المزعوم اذا؟؟
> اما بالنسبة لاكذوبة اكتشاف قبر المسيح مؤخرا فستجد الرد عليها هنا
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=18395
> 
> *


الموقعين يتحدثون عن موقع خارج اسوار القدس
وكنيسة القيامه داخل اسوارالقدس .
 يارب شوية تفكير.


----------



## Christian Knight (27 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: كم يوما وكم ليلة بقى السيد يسوع المسيح في ا&#1*



basem shweke قال:


> الموقعين يتحدثون عن موقع خارج اسوار القدس
> وكنيسة القيامه داخل اسوارالقدس .
> يارب شوية تفكير.



*وهل اسوار اورشليم الحالية هى نفسها التى كانت موجودة فى زمن المسيح يا عاقل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## basem shweke (27 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: كم يوما وكم ليلة بقى السيد يسوع المسيح في ا&#1*



Christian Knight قال:


> *وهل اسوار اورشليم الحالية هى نفسها التى كانت موجودة فى زمن المسيح يا عاقل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


نعم يا سيدي نفس الصور يا صديقي
اقرء التاريخ جيدا يا فهيم 
الذي بنا صور القدس النبي سليمان يا صديقي 
تاكد من الاجابه قبل ان تجاوب لكي لا تثبت جهلك 
ابحث عن تاريخ صور القدس ومن بناه يا عاقل 
قبل الاجابه .


----------



## Christian Knight (27 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: كم يوما وكم ليلة بقى السيد يسوع المسيح في ا&#1*

*يا باسم انت ليه مش نبيه؟
الا تعلم اننا لا نعترف بالمصادر الاسلامية؟
فبدل من ان تتهمنا بالجهل اثبت كلامك من مصدر موثوق*


----------



## basem shweke (27 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: كم يوما وكم ليلة بقى السيد يسوع المسيح في ا&#1*



Christian Knight قال:


> *يا باسم انت ليه مش نبيه؟
> الا تعلم اننا لا نعترف بالمصادر الاسلامية؟
> فبدل من ان تتهمنا بالجهل اثبت كلامك من مصدر موثوق*


هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
سؤال من الذي بنا سور القدس الحالي  ومتي تم بناءه.
يا راجل بلاش تخلي الناس يدحكوا عليك 
السورالموجود الان في القدس هوه نفس السور من 3000 سنه 
ارجع الى التاريخ  .
منتظر اجابتك على السؤال.


----------



## Christian Knight (27 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: كم يوما وكم ليلة بقى السيد يسوع المسيح في ا&#1*



basem shweke قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> سؤال من الذي بنا سور القدس الحالي  ومتي تم بناءه.
> يا راجل بلاش تخلي الناس يدحكوا عليك
> السورالموجود الان في القدس هوه نفس السور من 3000 سنه
> ...



*عزيزى لست انا المطالب بالرجوع الى التاريخ فالبينة على من ادعى وانت الذى تدعى انه نفس السور فما هى بينتك؟؟
منتظر جوابك*


----------



## basem shweke (27 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: كم يوما وكم ليلة بقى السيد يسوع المسيح في ا&#1*



Christian Knight قال:


> *وهل اسوار اورشليم الحالية هى نفسها التى كانت موجودة فى زمن المسيح يا عاقل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


لا يا صديقي انت من ادعيت انه ليس نفس السور فاتني ببرهانك انه ليس نفس السور يا صديقي


----------



## My Rock (28 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: كم يوما وكم ليلة بقى السيد يسوع المسيح في ا&#1*



basem shweke قال:


> لا يا صديقي انت من ادعيت انه ليس نفس السور فاتني ببرهانك انه ليس نفس السور يا صديقي


 
ما دخل السور في موضوع وقت بقاء المسيح في القبر؟
عمرك يا مسلم ما راح تتعلم شئ اسمه نظام؟

اترك الخروج عن الموضوع, احسن ما احذف ردودك الخارج و تبدأ بالبكاء و العويل كحال المسلمين البقية مستفسرا اين ردودك المفحمة التي نخاف منها!!!

اوعى تخرج عن جوهر الموضوع من جديد


----------



## basem shweke (28 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: كم يوما وكم ليلة بقى السيد يسوع المسيح في ا&#1*

*******************
*حرر من قبل My Rock*
*******************


----------



## My Rock (28 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: كم يوما وكم ليلة بقى السيد يسوع المسيح في &#*

كفاية خروج عن الموضوع, هذا اخر تنبيه


----------



## الضعيف (18 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كم يوما وكم ليلة بقى السيد يسوع المسيح في*

المفروض هذه الأمور لا يكتب فيها كل من هب ودب . واللى يكتب يكون فاهم هو بيكتب إيه. مش كده ولا إيه؟


----------



## NEW_MAN (13 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: كم يوما وكم ليلة بقى السيد يسوع المسيح في ا&#1*

اخوتي الاحباء 

اعترف لكم انني كنت مخطيء في الحسابات التي وضعتها في الموضوع 
وانا ارى ان الاعتراف بالخطأ فضيلة وليس نقيصة 
فارجو ان تقبلوا اعتذاري .

سوف اقوم بتنزيل مقال جديد اشرح فيه الحسابات الجديدة والتي اعتمدت فيها على الحسابات الفلكية لتحديد يوم صلب وقيامة السيد المسيح ، وبناء عليه كم يوما وكم ليلة قضاها الرب في القبر قبل القيامة المجيدة 

السؤال الان الى المشرفين ، هل اضع المقال الجديد في نفس هذا الموضوع 
ام تريدون اغلاق هذا الموضوع وفتح موضوعا جديدا للمقال الجديد ؟؟؟

شكرا لك وارجو ان تقبلوا اعتذاري ومحبتي 

NewMan


----------



## NEW_MAN (15 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: كم يوما وكم ليلة بقى السيد يسوع المسيح في ا&#1*

لا زلت في انتظار الرد من الاخوة المشرفين 

كنت قدمت البحث على ان الصلب حدث يوم الفصح 14 من نيسان (الشهر اليهودي) ويوافق الاربعاء . 

وقلنا ان الشهر اليهودي هو شهر قمري يعتمد على رؤية القمر في بدايته ونهايته 

كانت الحسابات الفلكية التي درسناها تفيد ان القمر كان بدرا كاملا في يوم الاربعاء 
ولكن بعد الدراسة المستوفية تبين ان مولد القمر لهذا الشهر تم في ساعة متأخرة من الليل لا يمكن معها رؤية القمر بالعين المجردة قبل الغروب ، وعلى هذا فاليهود رأوا القمر بعد ولادته بليلة كاملة ، وعلى هذا فالحساب الصحيح هو أن الفصح الذي احتفل به اليهود هو يوم الخميس 14 وليس كما قلنا بالحساب الفلكي الذي اعتمد على الارقام دون مراعاة لطريقة اليهود في حساب الشهر برؤية القمر ...

سوف اضع مقالا جديدا بهذا الخصوص ، وبه التوضيح الذي سبق ذكره .
مع وضع الروابط اللازمة لمواقع الحسابات الفلكية للقمر وتحركاته في سنة صلب الرب ( 30 ميلادية ) 

مرة اخرى ارجو ان تقبلي اعتذاري عن الخطأ السابق 
مع خالص محبتي واحترامي


----------



## Fadie (16 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: كم يوما وكم ليلة بقى السيد يسوع المسيح في &#*

*مثلما تريد عزيزى*


----------



## My Rock (16 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: كم يوما وكم ليلة بقى السيد يسوع المسيح في ا&#1*



NEW_MAN قال:


> السؤال الان الى المشرفين ، هل اضع المقال الجديد في نفس هذا الموضوع
> ام تريدون اغلاق هذا الموضوع وفتح موضوعا جديدا للمقال الجديد ؟؟؟
> 
> شكرا لك وارجو ان تقبلوا اعتذاري ومحبتي
> ...


 
يفضل طرحه في موضوع جديد مع ترك الرابط للموضوع الجديد في نهاية هذا الموضوع
سلام و نعمة


----------



## NEW_MAN (20 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: كم يوما وكم ليلة بقى السيد يسوع المسيح في ا&#1*

الاخوة الاحباء 

شكرا لكم ، وضعت الجزء الاول من المقال ، ووجدت رسالة تخطرني انه لن يتم النشر الا بعد مروره على المراقبين والموافقة ، فلم استطع وضع الجزء الثاني ولا رابط الموضوع هنا .

على العموم سوف افعل ، ان شاء الرب وعشنا ، وبعد نشر الجزء الاول ، سوف اقوم بالحاق الجزء الثاني به ، ووضع الرابط هنا على نفس الموضوع ..

شكرا لمحبتكم واهتمامكم ، 
والرب يبارك لكم تعب محبتكم ومجهوداتكم الخارقة 
لمجد اسمه المبارك ، وانتشار ملكوت ابن محبته .

ماران آثا


----------



## timon20080 (20 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: كم يوما وكم ليلة بقى السيد يسوع المسيح في &#*



> *اذا نبدأ الحساب
> من غروب شمس الاربعاء الى غروب شمس الخميس ( يوم )
> وهنا ليلة
> ومن غروب شمس الخميس الى غروب شمس الجمعة ( يوم )
> ...



فهمت


----------



## NEW_MAN (20 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: كم يوما وكم ليلة بقى السيد يسوع المسيح في &#*




timon20080 قال:


> فهمت


 
لم افهم تعليقك اخي الحبيب 

ولكن اطلب منك الانتظار حتى يتم نشر المقال الجديد بجزئيه 
لا اعتقد ان هناك عيب في ان يعترف الانسان بخطئه 

قلت انني قمت بالحساب على ان يوم الاربعاء هو يوم الفصح لانه بالحسابات الفلكية كان هو يوم 14 من الشهر العربي . ولكني بعد الدراسة اكتشفت ان ولادة هذا القمر لهذا الشهر كانت في الساعة 7 و 49  دقيقة بتوقيت اورشليم ، وهو ما معناه انه لا يمكن ان يكونوا شاهدوا القمر قبل غروب الشمس ( بداية اليوم اليهودي ) ولذلك فالحسابات الفلكية صحيحة ، ولكنهم كانوا يحسبون الشهر برؤية القمر وليس بالحسابات الفلكية ، ولذلك فأن يوم الفصح 14 من الشهر هو يوم الخميس وليس الاربعاء . فتكون الحسبة كما يلي :



صلب المسيح ومات يوم 14  من الشهر الساعة التاسعة بالتوقيت اليهودي ، ( إي الساعة الثالثة ظهرا بتوقيتنا في لحظة تقديم الذبيحة الأخيرة للفصح في الهيكل ) ( مرقس 15 : 34 - 37) و ( متى 27: 46 - 50) و (لوقا 23: 44 - 46) 
 ودفن قبل غروب شمس هذا اليوم وهو الجمعة اليهودي، هذا هو اليوم الأول ( والذي يصادف من غروب الخميس إلى غروب الجمعة) .
اليوم الثاني (والذي يصادف من غروب الجمعة إلى غروب السبت) ،وهو السبت اليهودي 15 من الشهر جسد السيد المسيح في القبر. 
اليوم الثالث (والذي يصادف من غروب السبت إلى غروب الأحد) وهو الأحد اليهودي 16 من الشهر جسد السيد المسيح في القبر ،  والقيامة في فجر يوم الأحد إي في نفس اليوم الثالث كما تنبأ أيضا،  (وَفِي الْغَدِ الَّذِي بَعْدَ الاسْتِعْدَادِ اجْتَمَعَ رُؤَسَاءُ الْكَهَنَةِ وَالْفَرِّيسِيُّونَ إِلَى بِيلاَطُسَ قَائِلِينَ:«يَا سَيِّدُ، قَدْ تَذَكَّرْنَا أَنَّ ذلِكَ الْمُضِلَّ قَالَ وَهُوَ حَيٌّ: إِنِّي بَعْدَ ثَلاَثَةِ أَيَّامٍ أَقُومُ. فَمُرْ بِضَبْطِ الْقَبْرِ إِلَى الْيَوْمِ الثَّالِثِ، لِئَلاَّ يَأْتِيَ تَلاَمِيذُهُ لَيْلاً وَيَسْرِقُوهُ، وَيَقُولُوا لِلشَّعْبِ: إِنَّهُ قَامَ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ، فَتَكُونَ الضَّلاَلَةُ الأَخِيرَةُ أَشَرَّ مِنَ الأُولَى!») (متى 27 : 62 – 64) و (متى 16: 21) و (متى 17: 23) و (مى 20: 19) و ( مرقس 9: 31) و(مرقس 10:34) و 0لوقا 9:22) و(لوقا 18:33) و (لوقا 24:7) و (لوقا 24:21) .

 أما بالنسبة لحساب الليالي ، فواضح أنهم ثلاث ليال ، من الغروب إلى الشروق والقيامة كانت في الفجر بعد الليلة الثالثة.​ 

سوف ترى ان كل شيء موضح بالتفصيل في المقال بعد النشر 
شكرا لك ، مع تحياتي ومحبتي


----------



## My Rock (20 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: كم يوما وكم ليلة بقى السيد يسوع المسيح في ا&#1*



NEW_MAN قال:


> الاخوة الاحباء
> 
> شكرا لكم ، وضعت الجزء الاول من المقال ، ووجدت رسالة تخطرني انه لن يتم النشر الا بعد مروره على المراقبين والموافقة ، فلم استطع وضع الجزء الثاني ولا رابط الموضوع هنا .
> 
> ...


 
اخي الحبيب
تم المصادقة على الموضوع
و هو على الرابط التالي:
*كما كان يونان في بطن الحوت ثلاث أيام وثلاث ليال*


----------



## jumana (18 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كم يوما وكم ليلة بقى السيد يسوع المسيح في &#*

ربنا يوفقك نيو مان


----------

